# Hide Your Hair For 6 Months Challenge: June 15 - December 15



## Ms_Twana (May 23, 2009)

Hello ladies. It's time for another Hide Your Hair Challenge. Now that I wear buns 90% of the time, I'll actually be able to stick this one out. I'm starting this thread now to give people a chance to see it and get wearing their hair down out of their system. Same rules as the previous challenges. 

*RULES:*

Hide the length of your hair by wearing it in protective styles. That can be wigs, weaves, buns, braids, twists, etc. 
You can take picture updates, but do not allow them to be publicly seen. 
You are allowed 3 free passes to wear your hair out. That's basically a pass every two months. 
Post your starting picture in the Starting Pictures Thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7990397#post7990397
Check in as needed. If you are struggling to find styles or losing motivation, check in so we can support each other. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=8017699#post8017699 
Last but not least.....ENJOY THE LENGTH YOU RETAIN ONCE THE CHALLENGE IS OVER!!! 

REVEAL THREAD: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9624604#post9624604 


***I will no longer be updating this list to add new challengers. I will only remove those that drop out, and bold those that post a starting picture.***

CHALLENGERS: All in bold have posted a starting picture in the STARTING PICTURES THREAD.
*Ms_Twana*
SunnyDelight
hautia 
*kooskoos*
Nightingale
*Saffirejuiliet*
ILuvsmuhgrass 
isawstars
SouthernBeauty
Smiley79
*Shay72*
simplie_lovable 
venusd
*bellecheveux* 
azucar 
ebonyhair
ReeseCup 
balancegoals2009
Smiley79
doriannc 
song_of_serenity 
*my1goodnerve*
*sunnieb*
*Nice Lady* 
*757diva* 
tyefrmy 
Bluetopia 
morehairplease
*moonglowdiva *
MzCiCi 
Mz.Shug
*sharifeh *
mrsrobertson2005 
*wheezy807* 
*malibu4590* 
MissFallon 
*foxee *
*MochaEyeCandy* 
Princess2010 
brickhouse 
*Jaxhair*
*naturalepiphany* 
slw980205 
Changed
*Skiggle*
coconow2007 
Chinwen2006
*Titansgirl*
enitan78 
kimmy89
TonicaG
*Queen_Earth* 
DaughterOfZion1
soulie 
goldielocs
GirlTalk
Amante
CheLala13
*jaded_faerie*
nappytherapy
SlantedEyezMiss2003 
*Tickledpinkies*
Aggie
soleil01
Luscious Locks
alicianicole
femalegold
*Sweetg*
monawalker
Rei
aymone
Duchesse
*Lylddlebit*
zioninspiresme 
Helpmeblongagain
*bedazzled* 
locabouthair
msa
*jaszymeen*
AtlantaJJ 
*rben *
shortdub78 
kurlybella
DDTexlaxed
Highly Favored8 
ms.sweetevie 
*fyb87 *
*ad0rkabletash*
*Daisimae*
ljamie4 
jencolem 
Kerryann 
glamazon386
*Liyah*
*caramelmocha* 
*jerseygurl *
*edenhere*
CICI24
MCrzyGr
*Kellum* 
Mane Event 
*princessdi *
**Frisky** 
*finewine83*
shadylane21 
curlyreese
*charmtreese*
mxdchiq86
*Samory07* 
*Nixx* 
KEIONI'S MOM 
LuvLiLocks 
*ms_b_haven06* 
*Junonia*
nychaelasymone
tsmith 
*Qurlyqt*
*grow_N_Him09*
*Rapunzel* 
*mamaceta*
*Demi 1974*
*lilmsjanet*​​


----------



## SunnyDelight (May 23, 2009)

I'm in.  Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Peace in Prose (May 23, 2009)

oh, oh me too, plz...


----------



## kooskoos (May 23, 2009)

I'm in! This is the first challenge I'm gonna stick to since I've been on here  But I need to get to APL by December, so this is going to be great! Thanks for this thread


----------



## Nightingale (May 23, 2009)

I'm in. I have 7 months to get to WL.


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (May 23, 2009)

I am going to join. I am BSL and want to be WL by December for my college graduation!


----------



## bumblb87 (May 23, 2009)

I'd like to join too! I'll be in a sew in. My first challenge


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 23, 2009)

I'm in. I'm just getting my hair to a happy point so yes yes y'all. lol


----------



## isawstars (May 23, 2009)

I am very tempted... but I'm also terrified lol.  Can I do braid outs?  I mean.. that creates shrinkage in length!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 23, 2009)

Count me in!! I didnt do well last challenge but I'm going to get it right this time!!


----------



## Smiley79 (May 23, 2009)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2009)

Let me think about it because this would keep me from updating for some of my other challenges.


----------



## simplie_lovable (May 23, 2009)

I want to be part of this. Since last week I started wearing a half wig and I take it off every night before going to sleep. I also do that on Wednesday for my co wash, and Saturdays for my wash.


----------



## venusd (May 23, 2009)

I'm in too. Thanks!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 23, 2009)

WELCOME LADIES!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 23, 2009)

isawstars said:


> I am very tempted... but I'm also terrified lol. Can I do braid outs? I mean.. that creates shrinkage in length!


 
If you're CERTAIN that braid outs will not show your actual length, then go for it.


----------



## bellecheveux (May 23, 2009)

I'm in! I'm already hiding my hair anyway... I might have to post my starting picture a week (June 22) after the challenge since that's when I'm taking out my twist extensions. Is that okay?


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2009)

I'm doing a lot of back n forth on this because I've been waiting for someone to start a challenge like this.  I'm thinking I can check in early for three of my challenges.  I will also have to accept punishment for one bc I want to use heat because it is the final check in for another.  Then I need to buy a new hair dryer a little earlier than I thought.  And I need to get buying products out of my system for a minute because my punishment for using heat is to either not buy products for 1 or 2 weeks (like that is long but you're dealing with a pj here).  I can't remember.  I would need to go back and check. Whew...all of that to say I think I am in.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 23, 2009)

bellecheveux said:


> I'm in! I'm already hiding my hair anyway... I might have to post my starting picture a week (June 22) after the challenge since that's when I'm taking out my twist extensions. Is that okay?


 
That's cool. 



Shay72 said:


> I'm doing a lot of back n forth on this because I've been waiting for someone to start a challenge like this. I'm thinking I can check in early for three of my challenges. I will also have to accept punishment for one bc I want to use heat because it is the final check in for another. Then I need to buy a new hair dryer a little earlier than I thought. And I need to get buying products out of my system for a minute because my punishment for using heat is to either not buy products for 1 or 2 weeks (like that is long but you're dealing with a pj here). I can't remember. I would need to go back and check. Whew...all of that to say I think I am in.


 
Welcome.


----------



## azucar (May 23, 2009)

I would like to join, I'm already in a sew in.


----------



## ebonyhair (May 23, 2009)

Count me in-I'm already bunning


----------



## ReeseCup (May 23, 2009)

I want in. 

Cornrows count?


----------



## balancegoals2009 (May 23, 2009)

Same here count me in I'm already bunning , since January 2009 , I have very slow growth due to some health reason. I took picture last night for progress check , I will upload this week.


----------



## isawstars (May 23, 2009)

azucar said:


> I would like to join, I'm already in a sew in.



me too! i was actually thinking about taking it out early because I miss co washes. maybe I won't if i do this challenge.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 23, 2009)

I too will be starting a few days late____June 18th.  That's when I have my hair appt.  But what I'll do is take a picture of my hair starting point on June 15th and then take a pic of my cap weave pic on June 18th when I get it done.


----------



## doriannc (May 23, 2009)

oh what the heck...count  me in!


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 23, 2009)

Joining! 
I'm 5 months post, but I'll find a way to show length!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 23, 2009)

ReeseCup said:


> I want in.
> 
> Cornrows count?


 
Yup. Cornrows count!!


----------



## my1goodnerve (May 23, 2009)

I'm in!  It'll be my first challenge.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 23, 2009)

OT: Dorrianc you got me rollin with you AVI and your SIGGI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (May 23, 2009)

Count me in!  I'm already bunning.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 24, 2009)

You can count me in on this challenge. I was waivering whether I would last but I am doing the same thing now. So what is the use..


----------



## 757diva (May 24, 2009)

Count me in PLEASEEEE.  I'm going to be braiding and wigging it up lol


----------



## Demi27 (May 24, 2009)

I always join challenges and don't follow through, but I think I can stick to this one. I am planning on keeping my hair in braids for a long time.
I have been hiding my hair since March. 
Thanks for starting this!

Grrr. I don't have a starting picture. I JUST rebraided my hair last weekend, so I won't have a starting picture for at least another 5 weeks. Dang.


----------



## Bluetopia (May 24, 2009)

I've been a lurker for months on here but count me in! (my first official challenge - yay!)

i got braids in mid April so i'm already 5 weeks into this and plan on keeping my hair in braids till at least the first week of september. 8-10 weeks for each set. 

That equals 20 weeks max...which is a month short of the 6 month challenge. But I'll tackle that in September (maybe I'll do another set, or just get cornrows for the last month - not sure yet).

I'm very excited to see what my blow out looks like in the Fall!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## morehairplease (May 24, 2009)

count me in ladies! I am already doing the bagging, cw, deep conditioning, bootcamp, porosity control, and water challenges so this would be an awesome addition.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 24, 2009)

*Count me in, I think I will be using human hair wigs for my challenge.*


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 24, 2009)

tyefrmy said:


> Grrr. I don't have a starting picture. I JUST rebraided my hair last weekend, so I won't have a starting picture for at least another 5 weeks. Dang.


 
That's cool.


----------



## MzCiCi (May 24, 2009)

I'm in! Im getting extensions (box braids). My hair grows nicely in braids but I never retain length because I dont keep up with moisterizing. This time I am detemined to have great growth AND retain it!


----------



## Mz.Shug (May 24, 2009)

Count me in! I'm looking forward to buning again.I'll probably use my first pass in July as that's my birthday and anniversery.


----------



## sharifeh (May 24, 2009)

yay! i'm in!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 24, 2009)

I think I want in on this; I started a thread earlier about feeling stuck at my current length.  I said there that maybe I should commit to bunning more, currently I bun maybe 2 times a week; I'm mainly in twist outs and my new love Flexi Rods.  But I get bored quickly and being 5 months post there's not much else I can do. My co wash challenge is over on my bday 9/21, which coincidentally is also the last day of my stretch.  I already have that appt scheduled, but that should be the only pass I need to use.  I think I can commit to this...I'm in.....


----------



## wheezy807 (May 24, 2009)

I'm definitely in! Maybe i'll do a 6 months stretch again?????


----------



## malibu4590 (May 25, 2009)

I'm in! Hopefully I can make it to full BSL by the end of this challenge _and_ keep my thick ends.


----------



## MissFallon (May 25, 2009)

I wanna join also. I should be about bsl or really close (haven't done a length check in 2 months). I hope to be MBL by December.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 25, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I think I want in on this; I started a thread earlier about feeling stuck at my current length. I said there that maybe I should commit to bunning more, currently I bun maybe 2 times a week; I'm mainly in twist outs and my new love Flexi Rods. But I get bored quickly and being 5 months post there's not much else I can do. My co wash challenge is over on my bday 9/21, which coincidentally is also the last day of my stretch. I already have that appt scheduled, but that should be the only pass I need to use. I think I can commit to this...I'm in.....


 
Don't be bitting those nails girl.....YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 25, 2009)

Okay, I stopped being lazy and added a list of challengers. Did I get everyone so far?


----------



## foxee (May 25, 2009)

Please add me!  I planned on hiding my hair until the rest of the year, but it would be great to have some encouragement along the way!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 25, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## Princess2010 (May 25, 2009)

Im in I'm getting my sew in during the of June 15 so this is perfect timing. Thanks i needed this thread


----------



## brickhouse (May 25, 2009)

I want it because I know this will help me retain length and I always wanted to do this.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 25, 2009)

Count me in. I've kinda started and I'm in braids and was planning to carry on till whenever. This challenge is just in time!


----------



## naturalepiphany (May 25, 2009)

Please add me. Technically I've already started. I have braids in now and I wanted to alternate between braids and half wigs for the rest of the year. I've even been thinking about going for a whole year, but I think I'll just try to get through six months first before I make a long term commitment like that.


----------



## slw980205 (May 25, 2009)

I'm in. I have already been protective styling since February. My main styles will be cornrows and twists. I want APL by December if not earlier.


----------



## Renewed1 (May 25, 2009)

I'm doing this now.  I mostly wear wigs, I want to grow out my TWA.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 25, 2009)

isawstars said:


> I am very tempted... but I'm also terrified lol. Can I do braid outs? I mean.. that creates shrinkage in length!


 


isawstars said:


> me too! i was actually thinking about taking it out early because I miss co washes. maybe I won't if i do this challenge.


 


Alright girl. I got your name on the roll....what chou gone do????


----------



## Skiggle (May 26, 2009)

I wanna JOIN!


----------



## coconow2007 (May 26, 2009)

Count me in - I am putting braids in now so don't have a starting pic but I have been natual since 5/08 and migrated from a twa to SL


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (May 26, 2009)

im down for the cause...im on a 6month stretch so my hair is already in braids


----------



## Titansgirl (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for starting this challenge. I also like to join.  I just put a BKT in my hair 2 weeks ago & just sewed in a weave yesterday.  This will be good for my hair for the summer.  I will use sew-ins, braids, & fony pony during the chanllenge.


----------



## enitan78 (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I'll like to join this challenge, I have my hair in cornrows/braids at the moment though this is comng off end of this week- had it for 5wks now, i will be using a combinations of weaves, cornrows and braids for this challenge.


----------



## kimmy89 (May 26, 2009)

whooppp! Can I join!!!!!!
My goal is to be full collarbone by then! 3 inches away!


----------



## TonicaG (May 26, 2009)

Wooo hooo, I'm so in!  Where do I sign up?


----------



## Queen_Earth (May 26, 2009)

I'm down---will do sew ins and attempt a lace front


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (May 26, 2009)

Oh oh oh I'm in!! Lol I'm supposed to protective style for a whole year starting january. I've been doing really well except the past two weeks I've had my hair out. I missed it so much! Lol but I'm getting my summer weave by june 15 so I'm def in. Hoping to be apl by the end of the summer and full apl by dec!! Def putting this in prayer!!


----------



## soulie (May 26, 2009)

I'm in!  I'm already doing buns all the time, so I might as well have a support group!


----------



## goldielocs (May 26, 2009)

I'm in.  I currently have waiste length locs (dreadlocs) and am striving for thigh length.  My hair may get a bit heavy, but I'll look for some styles now to prepare.

-Nicole


----------



## GirlTalk (May 27, 2009)

Please add me to the challenge, I want to keep retaining my length!


----------



## Amante (May 28, 2009)

I'm in! Woo hoo!


----------



## CheLala13 (May 28, 2009)

Oooh, I'm in. This will be my FIRST challenge. I'm in braids again, but I'm thinking of getting a weave in August.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 28, 2009)

I'm in! I'll be using wigs, braids, and roller sets in up dos to complete this challenge.


I hope to be full SL by the end of the year


----------



## nappytherapy (May 28, 2009)

Count me in...I currently have cornrows in and will be keeping my hair in them until I give birth to baby #3 in 5 weeks. After that it will probably be cornrows and/or twists for the remainder of the challenge...

Pray for yall !!

Happy Growing


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (May 28, 2009)

I want in.....I'm trying to get atleast near bsl......


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 28, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> I want in.....I'm trying to get atleast near bsl......


 
I'm trying to get as close to BSL as possible, too. I met my 1st goal of APL in February.


----------



## BonBon (May 28, 2009)

I'm in, rocking braid extensions


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2009)

Okay ladies, I've been lurking long enough, please add me in. Thanks.


----------



## soleil01 (May 29, 2009)

Please add me, this will be my first challenge. I am looking forward to this challenge to help me achieve BSL by December; currently APL after 3 trims since last August. Since January I have limited salon visits so that I can retain my length. Off my soap box and off to put my hair into a bun !


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 29, 2009)

Please add me. I've been at a plateau for quite some time, and I'm hoping to break out of it this year. My hair won't growth past just below my shoulders.


----------



## alicianicole (May 29, 2009)

I'm in too! I'll be getting cornrows today.


----------



## femalegold (May 29, 2009)

count me in!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 29, 2009)

I want in too please!!!!


----------



## monawalker (May 29, 2009)

I wanna join. I'm using clip-in weave as my way to "hide" my hair.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 29, 2009)

The list just keeps growing.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 30, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> The list just keeps growing.


Yay!!! Can't wait till we're all started so I can get new ideas. I'm already getting tired of my braids, lol!


----------



## Rei (May 30, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## aymone (May 30, 2009)

oouh can i be included as well???


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 30, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Yay!!! Can't wait till we're all started so I can get new ideas. I'm already getting tired of my braids, lol!


 
LOL. Yeah, I'll post a link to another thread once we get started. Rabia started it in one of the old HYHC threads. It has links of other threads with ideas on protective styles. 



aymone said:


> oouh can i be included as well???


 
Absolutely!!!


----------



## Duchesse (May 30, 2009)

I've been doing this for the past two weeks and it's been great! I'll join, hiding my hair has been too easy, and forces me to dress nicer.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 30, 2009)

I am sota in and out of this challenge now. I am going to wear phony ponys as my protective style of choice or some days I may just rock my hair since I'm loving it so much  

I had intended to go until T-giving but the BKT got me!


----------



## Lylddlebit (May 30, 2009)

I want to do this challenge also


----------



## msa (May 30, 2009)

I want to do this...since it's really part of my regimen to get to APL by December.

But whenever I join a challenge I never seem to do it....hmmmmm.


----------



## zioninspiresme (May 30, 2009)

I *need *to join this challenge! My ends have been so dry and brittle lately, time to put it in some twists. 
The real challenge is actually following through with the challenge!!
But I'm gonna try really hard to make updates and keep my twists in. Wish me luck....


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 30, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am sota in and out of this challenge now. I am going to wear phony ponys as my protective style of choice or some days I may just rock my hair since I'm loving it so much
> 
> I had intended to go until T-giving but the BKT got me!


 
Come on girl. Just think about how much more length you'll retain; and how much better that BKT will look at the end of the challenge!!!

Peer Pressure!!!  



msa said:


> I want to do this...since it's really part of my regimen to get to APL by December.
> 
> But whenever I join a challenge I never seem to do it....hmmmmm.


 
Ummm...I'm like that too. 

At least try it though. Wearing protective styles for at least SOME of the challenge is better than NONE at all!!


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (May 30, 2009)

count me in


----------



## bedazzled (May 30, 2009)

Ugh I really want to do this challenge but Idk if Ill be able to hide my hair for 6 months...I love my hair..I miss playing in it. But I bet if I hid this mess in twists I would retain so freaking much!

EDIT: Okay I decided, I want to do it! I want to join the challenge!


----------



## locabouthair (May 30, 2009)

I want to join.
My hair's acting a fool right now and I just wanna leave it alone.

Here's my reggie: 

(Feel free to critique it and offer suggestions)

Wash and DC once a week
Then cornrow my hair. Wear the half wig (take out the combs) and take it off when I get home.
Moisturize the braids at least once a day
As always no to low heat
Stretch to about 10 weeks

and also taking care of myself on the inside too so my hair can grow in healthy and strong.

Hopefully by December I can get my sides healthy again...My hair grew it's best when I wore braids so I hope my hair can flourish this time.


----------



## msa (May 30, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Ummm...I'm like that too.
> 
> At least try it though. Wearing protective styles for at least SOME of the challenge is better than NONE at all!!




Oh I NEED to be in protective styles. I've retained some length, but not nearly as much as I should have. I don't want to be at the same length at my 2year LHCF anniversary in February. I want to be full APL so bad, but I have a ways to go, only my nape is APL right now and the rest is ear-nape-shoulder length.

Ok I'm in. We're starting June 15th? That's enough time to take some pics and get everything together.


----------



## locabouthair (May 30, 2009)

msa said:


> Oh I NEED to be in protective styles. I've retained some length, but not nearly as much as I should have. I don't want to be at the same length at my 2year LHCF anniversary in February. I want to be full APL so bad, but I have a ways to go, only my nape is APL right now and the rest is ear-nape-shoulder length.
> 
> Ok I'm in. We're starting June 15th? That's enough time to take some pics and get everything together.



Do you have a hair album?


----------



## msa (May 30, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Do you have a hair album?



No because I'm literally the laziest person ever and never take pictures, especially of my hair.

But you know what? I need to make one so that I can at least have progress pics for myself. I'm going to do it and as soon as I do I'll let you know. Maybe I'll do it on picasa or something because I'm definitely not joining fotki.


----------



## locabouthair (May 31, 2009)

msa said:


> No because I'm literally the laziest person ever and never take pictures, especially of my hair.
> 
> But you know what? I need to make one so that I can at least have progress pics for myself. I'm going to do it and as soon as I do I'll let you know. Maybe I'll do it on picasa or something because I'm definitely not joining fotki.



Yeah taking hair pics is a nice way to track progress. 

Why not fotki? I have a fotki but I never update it though.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 31, 2009)

Lylddlebit said:


> I want to do this challenge also


 


Helpmeblongagain said:


> count me in


 
Welcome



bedazzled said:


> Ugh I really want to do this challenge but Idk if Ill be able to hide my hair for 6 months...I love my hair..I miss playing in it. But I bet if I hid this mess in twists I would retain so freaking much!
> 
> EDIT: Okay I decided, I want to do it! I want to join the challenge!


 
Good for you!!! 



locabouthair said:


> I want to join.
> My hair's acting a fool right now and I just wanna leave it alone.
> 
> Here's my reggie:
> ...


 
Your regimen sounds good. I went to the beauty supply store and looked at wigs today. Has anyone heard of the 3 piece clip on ones?? I saw one that I liked a lot.



locabouthair said:


> Yeah taking hair pics is a nice way to track progress.
> 
> Why not fotki? I have a fotki but I never update it though.


 
ITA..it really does help. I just posted my length comparison/progress shots in my fotki.


----------



## jaszymeen (May 31, 2009)

i would like to join please


----------



## msa (May 31, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Yeah taking hair pics is a nice way to track progress.
> 
> Why not fotki? I have a fotki but I never update it though.




Fotki just seems too difficult and stuff. I may just use the albums here. But I definitely need to do it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 31, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Come on girl. Just think about how much more length you'll retain; and how much better that BKT will look at the end of the challenge!!!
> 
> Peer Pressure!!!
> 
> ...


I agree, I'm in except for special occasions.  My hair is shoulder length, I need to keep it up and out of the way so I can get to that  APL. The goal is in sight


----------



## rben (May 31, 2009)

I'd like to join too please!  My other challenge ends on the 30th of June so I'll take pics 2 weeks early and use them as my update for that challenge as well as my starting point for this one!


----------



## Soude (May 31, 2009)

This looks so good. When I wear my hair out, I _lose_ length. So I put it in braids yesterday which I plan to take out July 20th. I don't have a starting _length_ shot but I do have a photo of my fro that shows the length in some parts (it's pretty much the same all over; 5.5-7 inches), can I use that?

My plan: Wear braids (w/extensions) until July 18th, then twist and hide (my hair is too short for a twist bun, do you think I could achieve a twist roll?) until August 15th with a pass on August 1st (going away party for me!). Then more extension braids (I'm moving to Portland on the 21st, yay college!) until October 19th then more twist/plait and hide (hopefully my hair will be long enough for a bun). I'm going back to NYC at some point in November (IDK if it's Thanksgiving or not) so when I go back, I'll get more braids put in which should work through the end of the challenge. YAY! A PLAN!

Question: What do people do when they have extensions in? I just shampoo and condition once a week and it usually works out fine for me (but I never measured before). I DC with 'cones right before. I was planning on applying Aubrey Organics GPB right after taking the braids down and then shampooing and DCing and doing CO when not in braids.

EDIT: Probably using a pass in November too


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 31, 2009)

jaszymeen said:


> i would like to join please


 
Welcome



AtlantaJJ said:


> I agree, I'm in except for special occasions. My hair is shoulder length, I need to keep it up and out of the way so I can get to that APL. The goal is in sight


 
 We're gonna help you reach your goal, girl!! 



rben said:


> I'd like to join too please! My other challenge ends on the 30th of June so I'll take pics 2 weeks early and use them as my update for that challenge as well as my starting point for this one!


 
Great. Welcome



Soude said:


> This looks so good. When I wear my hair out, I _lose_ length. So I put it in braids yesterday which I plan to take out July 20th. I don't have a starting _length_ shot but I do have a photo of my fro that shows the length in some parts (it's pretty much the same all over; 5.5-7 inches), can I use that? Yup. That's fine.
> 
> My plan: Wear braids (w/extensions) until July 18th, then twist and hide (my hair is too short for a twist bun, do you think I could achieve a twist roll? What's a twist roll?) until August 15th with a pass on August 1st (going away party for me!). Then more extension braids (I'm moving to Portland on the 21st, yay college!) until October 19th then more twist/plait and hide (hopefully my hair will be long enough for a bun). I'm going back to NYC at some point in November (IDK if it's Thanksgiving or not) so when I go back, I'll get more braids put in which should work through the end of the challenge. YAY! A PLAN! Good for you!!
> 
> ...



Soude, my answers are above in red.


----------



## slw980205 (May 31, 2009)

I can't wait to start this challenge. Here is my regimine: Prepoo with a blend of indian oils, wash with chagrin valley shampoo bars, ACV and tea rinse, dc with heat for 15-20 mins using ORS replenishing pak or AO HSR, spray in and comb through Jane Carter leave in conditioner and moisturize with nourish and shine. I will either air dry in two stranded twists, 2-4 french braids, or cornrows. I have been doing this since March and will continue to do this. I will post starting pics once the challenge officially begins.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2009)

these seems like a fun challenge.  count me in!  i will be rockin wigs, twists, and braids.  i have to get me at least 3 or 4 more wigs! lol!  i have been wanting to do this, because i was starting to get bored with my length.  i will wash and dc my hair once a week.  i will moisturize twice a day.


----------



## Soude (May 31, 2009)

@ Ms_Twana

Sorry I meant twist _french_ roll. I don't know how long my hair would need to be to achieve a style like that.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 31, 2009)

slw980205 said:


> I can't wait to start this challenge. Here is my regimine: Prepoo with a blend of indian oils, wash with chagrin valley shampoo bars, ACV and tea rinse, dc with heat for 15-20 mins using ORS replenishing pak or AO HSR, spray in and comb through Jane Carter leave in conditioner and moisturize with nourish and shine. I will either air dry in two stranded twists, 2-4 french braids, or cornrows. I have been doing this since March and will continue to do this. I will post starting pics once the challenge officially begins.


 
I have been wanting to try one and two french braids. Hey, since the banana clip is back.... I'll try it one of these days. 



shortdub78 said:


> these seems like a fun challenge. count me in! i will be rockin wigs, twists, and braids. i have to get me at least 3 or 4 more wigs! lol! i have been wanting to do this, because i was starting to get bored with my length. i will wash and dc my hair once a week. i will moisturize twice a day.


 
I need to get me some more half wigs. I've been scoping some on Hair Sisters.


----------



## kurlybella (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm in. i'm already tired of my color and am looking for some hair hiding alternatives!


----------



## my1goodnerve (Jun 1, 2009)

I've already joined this challenge, but I wanted to add one more thing.  I am hoping that by the end of this six months I will not only have continued health and hair growth, but that I will have excercised and stretched my old body enough that I can retch (ya'll know how to pronounce that) my arm around my back to show off that growth.  I'm on a lose one thing and gain another mission.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 1, 2009)

Can I join, please? I will be bunning for 6 months using my phony pony.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 1, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Can I join, please? I will be bunning for 6 months using my phony pony.


 
Of course you can. 



my1goodnerve said:


> I've already joined this challenge, but I wanted to add one more thing. I am hoping that by the end of this six months I will not only have continued health and hair growth, but that I will have excercised and stretched my old body enough that I can retch (ya'll know how to pronounce that) my arm around my back to show off that growth. I'm on a lose one thing and gain another mission.


 
I hear ya. I'm with you on that one!!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jun 1, 2009)

I just looked at my hair... I need to start hiding it today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll bite. I have 6 months to get to BSB. =).


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 1, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I'll bite. I have 6 months to get to BSB. =).


 
What's BSB?? I've seen that pretty often here lately.


----------



## msa (Jun 1, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> What's BSB?? I've seen that pretty often here lately.



Below Shoulder Blade length.

Lots of people use it instead of BSL because it's more accurate and corresponds to a place on the body.


----------



## fyb87 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge!  It will be my first!


----------



## ad0rkabletash (Jun 2, 2009)

I would like to join! I'm trying to get to APL by the end of this year and I need all the help I can get!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going to do donut buns and peacock twist.  i will also see what  you lovely ladies will be doing with your hair also for tips.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 3, 2009)

fyb87 said:


> I would like to join this challenge! It will be my first!


 


ad0rkabletash said:


> I would like to join! I'm trying to get to APL by the end of this year and I need all the help I can get!


 
WELCOME!!!!!



msa said:


> Below Shoulder Blade length.
> 
> Lots of people use it instead of BSL because it's more accurate and corresponds to a place on the body.



Thank you. I may start using that. My bra strap is about BSB now...or at least the one I have on today.  



Sweetg said:


> I'm going to do donut buns and peacock twist. i will also see what you lovely ladies will be doing with your hair also for tips.



I will post another link with threads of style tips.


----------



## Daisimae (Jun 3, 2009)

Please let me in.  HMH is one of the few things I continued to do after I fell off the wagon.  So far I've been hiding for 24 months.  I'm itching let this stuff out in a wrap.  

Joining the challenge will keep me focused.  I want to hide this head for at least another 12 months so I can get it back in check.


----------



## ellehair (Jun 3, 2009)

Please count me in as well.. Ive been hiding my hair under a half wig since March and was planning to go year end anyways trying to retain length so im all for this
Thanks!


----------



## msa (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so proud of myself. I haven't gotten my new wig yet but I have been hiding my hair already. Instead of doing my usual rinse and go puff, I've been rinsing in the mornings and then doing two twist/roll thingy's on each side and pinning up the back. I've been doing it for the last few days and it's been great!

I think I can really do this. I'm excited for the next 6 months. I just need better hair pins. The bobby pins are cutting up my hair and the good days hair pins don't work for me since my hair isn't very thick. I want those amish hair pins but I need to find a place to buy them.


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I started hiding my hair today under my half wig. I've never worn a wig before and honestly I'm not a fan of fake hair but my hair is so damaged it needs a break. I am  that in six months my hair will be in better condition.


----------



## jencolem (Jun 3, 2009)

Please add me...my hair is damaged so I started wearing a wig this week to get my hair healthy again!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome new challengers, and good job to those that have already begun to hide their hair!!! 

I will start the Starting Pictures Thread on Monday. I will straighten my hair sometime next week so that I may do a starting photo.


----------



## fyb87 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Welcome new challengers, and good job to those that have already begun to hide their hair!!!
> 
> I will start the Starting Pictures Thread on Monday. I will straighten my hair sometime next week so that I may do a starting photo.


 
Does your hair have to be straightened to do the Starting Photo?  I only like to straighten 3 times a year and I've already done it once.  Usually do it for special occassions.  How about a picture after it has been washed?  Would that do? I plan to twist my hair for now until I get my flexi-8 then I can experiment with some updo's.  Can't imagine what the twist are going to look like....I need a tutorial!   Oh and do I need to pin my twist up or can I wear them hanging down?  Can't wait until this start so I can get other hairstyle ideas from everyone posting their pics!


----------



## msa (Jun 4, 2009)

fyb87 said:


> Does your hair have to be straightened to do the Starting Photo?  I only like to straighten 3 times a year and I've already done it once.  Usually do it for special occassions.  How about a picture after it has been washed?  Would that do? I plan to twist my hair for now until I get my flexi-8 then I can experiment with some updo's.  Can't imagine what the twist are going to look like....I need a tutorial!   Oh and do I need to pin my twist up or can I wear them hanging down?  Can't wait until this start so I can get other hairstyle ideas from everyone posting their pics!




It's best to do your starting picture and your ending picture the same to compare progress. So some people do it just stretching a piece, some people straighten, some people just like to compare fro's. Personally, I'm just going to stretch a piece (I don't straighten) and probably do a comparison of my wet just out of the shower fro.

Here are some links with hair styles:
Best pics of natural heads 
natural updos
post your favorite natural hairstyle

And I'm sure if you search "twist" or "twists" some good threads will come up.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay i guess im going to try this put me down please now im going clips shopping


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahh what the hell. I'm in again.  I planned on protective styling til September anyway.

Eta: Starting Point 5.2009


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

isawstars said:


> I am very tempted... but I'm also terrified lol.  Can I do braid outs?  I mean.. that creates shrinkage in length!



For most naturals you could probably wear any style except for straight hair. With shrinkage you never see the length anyway.


----------



## Kirei (Jun 4, 2009)

Please add me! I have been looking for a challenge!

I am trying to get to APL, I am currently SL/ Collarbone stretched. I currently have my hair in twists (no weave).

I put them in on 5-30-09

Thanks!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jun 4, 2009)

I was going to do a weave for this challenge but after seeing the Ateeya disaster . I guess I better find a wig that's thin in nature. If you know of any please let me know. I dont' have thick hair so most wigs look silly.


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 4, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> I was going to do a weave for this challenge but after seeing the Ateeya disaster . I guess I better find a wig that's thin in nature. If you know of any please let me know. I dont' have thick hair so most wigs look silly.



Most wigs (at least to me) look really thick. I tried thinning out my half wig by cutting off some parts. I didnt like the thick look either.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be cheering on the sidelines ladies!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 5, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> I was going to do a weave for this challenge but after seeing the Ateeya disaster . I guess I better find a wig that's thin in nature. If you know of any please let me know. I dont' have thick hair so most wigs look silly.



I would suggest you go to the BSS and try some on. That way you can see them up close. I prefer thinner wigs too.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jun 5, 2009)

In my experience at the BSS - I always find that Beverly Johnson wigs don't seem as heavy/thick.


----------



## jencolem (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree with SunnyDelight.  I just got a BJ  from the BSS and I am so impressed.  It's the monofilament kind and it very thin.  I can't believe it!!! I've gotten tons of compliments but because I'm so nervous, I still keep checking myself out in the mirror but it looks quite natural.  I'll take a pic and post soon. But check out this website they have a good variety.  I purchased a different wig from on Fri and haven't received yet, so I don't know if you wanna purchase from them, but at least it's a reference. 

Good Luck!! 

http://store.ebonyline.com/beverly-johnson-monofilament-wigs.html


----------



## caramelmocha (Jun 5, 2009)

I want in please!!!!! my projective styles are going to be braids woo hoo cant wait to start do we have to post start pics


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok please add me. I'm already in the C&G challenge but I need to learn how to bun and wear updos


----------



## edenhere (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, I'm in too. This is going to be hard....


----------



## CICI24 (Jun 5, 2009)

I want to join this challenge! Although I have had some success with buns I am going to weave until the end of the year. Back to back, getting it redone every 3 months.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 5, 2009)

fyb87 said:


> Does your hair have to be straightened to do the Starting Photo? I only like to straighten 3 times a year and I've already done it once. Usually do it for special occassions. How about a picture after it has been washed? Would that do? I plan to twist my hair for now until I get my flexi-8 then I can experiment with some updo's. Can't imagine what the twist are going to look like....I need a tutorial!  Oh and do I need to pin my twist up or can I wear them hanging down? Can't wait until this start so I can get other hairstyle ideas from everyone posting their pics!


 
First of all......your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!  

Okay, now to your question. No, you don't have to straighten. But I do agree with MSA that you should probably have your hair the same in the before and after picture


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jun 6, 2009)

bump I had a hard time finding this one


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in. I won't post a starting pic until July 1 when I relax, but after that no length pics until the end of the year.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay ladies. I have started the starting photos thread. 

6 Months Hide Your Hair Challenge: Starting Photos

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7990397#post7990397


I think I will flat iron tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 8, 2009)

I hope my new hair dryer gets here in time.  I tried to buy a hatchet one at Target and they didn't have any.  I ordered through Amazon which is pretty quick but we shall see.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 8, 2009)

I wish all you ladies luck in this challenge, but I am going to bow out now before it officially begins.  

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Kellum (Jun 9, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Mane Event (Jun 9, 2009)

*I'm in as well. My starting pic is below....just taken 6.06.09*


----------



## princessdi (Jun 9, 2009)

Please include me on your list.  I'm always in a wig or bun.  Thanks.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2009)

I would like to include a starting pic but I have wayyy more hair to have cut off first for this texlax transition. I just might submit what I have to date when I return home in a couple of days.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I want in on this one. I cut my hair a couple of weeks ago and I have a pic from that I can post as my starting point.


----------



## Finewine (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd like to join. I"m in the no trims til the end of the year, so hopefully if I hide my hair I can do it. I'm growing out my layers and the shortest layers are approaching APL. I'm going to get my first sew-in weave. I plan on doing a blunt cut in December. Hopefully that will be below APL.

Starting pic: 5/8/09


----------



## shadylane21 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'M IN! I need to stop wearing my hair down!


----------



## ReeseNicole (Jun 11, 2009)

Add me in girl, I have 6 months left since I chopped my hair. This challenge is perfect!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay ladies. It's been a busy week for me. Sorry for not checking in, updating challengers, or posting my own picture. I will be going out of town tomorrow. So, I will try my best to post my picture tonight. After tonight (or maybe at work tomorrow) I won't have access to internet until Monday night. And that's the day the challenge starts. 

So, make sure you are posting your starting picture in the starting pictures thread. And make sure you start hiding that hair on Monday.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 11, 2009)

I will be posting my pics around June 25 when I relax because I have already used too much heat.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been rocking my phony pony's during my workout week and getting so many complements !! Who knew...the 1b/33 matches my hair color perfectly with the henna and the black cherry Cellophane over my gray hair   that works out to my advantage.  

I'm also enjoying Hairveda Almond glaze and Green Tea butter  my hair is so moisturized.  It really gets my edges to bow down too 

Sorry no pics. I'm working on a paper now... I taking a mental break and giving my update ... Back to work for me  I'll be up all night getting this report done.

Procrastination does not pay... oh my I'm  

ETA: My starting pics are my BKT Pics...





I'll change my siggy picture this week to one of my pony pics since that's the way I'm wearing it now.

This is my Diana Ross look


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 11, 2009)

Im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please add me to the list OP! Thanks.


----------



## LovelyH (Jun 11, 2009)

is it too late to join?


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Jun 12, 2009)

i'd like to join.


----------



## redecouvert (Jun 12, 2009)

I am in


----------



## Samory07 (Jun 12, 2009)

I would like to join! I have one synthetic half wig right now and two more on the way. I'm excited because this will be my first challenge I've done. I'll post my starting pic as soon as I find my memory card


----------



## RubyWoo (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm in since I'll be in twists and twistouts for the rest of the year.  I took some pics.  I'll upload them and post them tonight or on the weekend.


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (Jun 12, 2009)

I would love too join if it's not too late. I haven't relaxed since May of last year and I'm aiming for another year. I'm wearing my new lacefront synthetic right now which I'm in loooooove with and I have another one I haven't cracked open yet so hiding my hair won't be an issue.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, please count me in! I really need to do this challange!


----------



## bumblb87 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have to drop out of this one  I will be hiding my hair, but I want to do a 6 month hair update in August and its against the rules.
Good luck Ladies


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 12, 2009)

I wanna be in. I just got a relaxer on 6/11 and I am trying to make it APL by my b-day so I will be hiding my hair by bunning and wigs.


----------



## Junonia (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd like to join.  Hope to see some major progress by December.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Junonia said:


> I'd like to join. Hope to see some major progress by December.


 
Your hair is BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 13, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Your hair is BEAUTIFUL !



I always liked her hair.


----------



## Soude (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm going to have to drop out. I realize I haven't had enough time to play with my hair yet. Hopefully I cna make the next round. Good luck ladies.


----------



## hillytmj (Jun 14, 2009)

I took my first one day pass. I just washed and rollerset last night, so I let my curls hang. I did try to semi-protect my ends by wearing a halter top so my ends wouldn't brush again a cotton shirt all day long. Instead, they brushed against my back. I know my hair oils have given me a mild case of back-ne, but I use the Neutrogena acne Body Wash and Scrub in that area to help.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 14, 2009)

hillytmj said:


> I took my first one day pass. I just washed and rollerset last night, so I let my curls hang. I did try to semi-protect my ends by wearing a halter top so my ends wouldn't brush again a cotton shirt all day long. Instead, they brushed against my back. I know my hair oils have given me a mild case of back-ne, but I use the Neutrogena acne Body Wash and Scrub in that area to help.


 
IMO since the challenge doesn't officially start until Monday (6/15) I say hold onto that pass.


----------



## nychaelasymone (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm in! Wiggin' it til December


----------



## simplie_lovable (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok here is the deal before this challenge started I was stretching and I am planning on getting a relaxer this Friday. I'm going to use my first pass. Then two weeks later I will put a sew in for my birthday. I will have that on for about a month,then I am going to go back to my half wigs. Can someone please tell me how do I post pics in a thread? Thanks


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 14, 2009)

Heyyyy, I want to join but I'm having a hard time deciding on how to hide my hair, other than bunning. I'm soooo tired of bunning. I did that for almost 4 years and that's how I got to the length I am now. I wanna join, I'll think of a style to put my hair in tonight. I've been enjoying wearing my hair out but now I'm ready to put it back into hiding to get to my goal of WL Sooooo, I'm in


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jun 14, 2009)

Okay, I think I'm in! I will take a wet pic of my length tomorrow. I just cut 5" so I don't intend to get any professional cuts/trims until the end of the year.  My goal is not to use scissors at all until then but if it starts to get tangly, I know I'll cave! 

Anyway, this is my very first challenge, so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## grow_N_Him09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Oooo...Sign me up! :bouncegreThis would be my first challenge, but I think I'm ready for it. And it seems doable for me, considering the three free passes 
I'm actually relaxing tonight (after going 14 weeks), so I will post a starting pic when I'm done.


----------



## 757diva (Jun 14, 2009)

I already posted my starting pic. Tomorrow I will take a picture of my sew in that I have washed one time already.  I have a back up lacefont if i get tired of this sew in


----------



## redecouvert (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll be doing twists for a week, take them down, wash, deep condition and redo a fresh set...


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 15, 2009)

sign me up 
i would love to be bsl or almost bsl buy christmas


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey ladies. I just got back from out of town. I will update the list of challengers today. 

Where is everyone's starting hair pictures??? If you have not done so, please post your starting hair pictures. If you have to drop out of the challenge, please let me know so that I may remove your name for the list. Thanks. 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Hey ladies. I just got back from out of town. I will update the list of challengers today.
> 
> Where is everyone's starting hair pictures??? If you have not done so, please post your starting hair pictures. If you have to drop out of the challenge, please let me know so that I may remove your name for the list. Thanks.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


MsT, I will post the last pic I had taken from out my fotki album before my braid install a few of weeks ago, that's what I'll do. 

Okay here goes, this pic was taken on May 20th, 2009 so technically, this does not interfere with the Hide Your Hiar challenge that just officially started yesterday.

Please bare in mind that I still have about 5 additional bone-straight ends to take off of it to get to my texlaxed hair, so I still may be at this length at the end of the year once I cut those 5 inches off, but with thicker hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 16, 2009)

Qurlyqt I love your bun in your siggy.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck ladies! I reaaaalllly hope this works for me, Im getting a sew-in weave on the 25th! I hope to have gained 3 inches by year end, I think that I've only had 1.5 inches since the beginning of the year.
--------here are my starting pictures.


----------



## BonBon (Jun 16, 2009)

I might have to pm you mine, my hairs all different lengths I will take a new one when my braids come out in around a month


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 17, 2009)

Mane Event said:


> *I'm in as well. My starting pic is below....just taken 6.06.09*


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> I've been rocking my phony pony's during my workout week and getting so many complements !! Who knew...the 1b/33 matches my hair color perfectly with the henna and the black cherry Cellophane over my gray hair  that works out to my advantage.
> 
> I'm also enjoying Hairveda Almond glaze and Green Tea butter  my hair is so moisturized. It really gets my edges to bow down too
> 
> ...


 


Aggie said:


> MsT, I will post the last pic I had taken from out my fotki album before my braid install a few of weeks ago, that's what I'll do.
> 
> Okay here goes, this pic was taken on May 20th, 2009 so technically, this does not interfere with the Hide Your Hiar challenge that just officially started yesterday.
> 
> Please bare in mind that I still have about 5 additional bone-straight ends to take off of it to get to my texlaxed hair, so I still may be at this length at the end of the year once I cut those 5 inches off, but with thicker hair.


 


kimmy89 said:


> Good luck ladies! I reaaaalllly hope this works for me, Im getting a sew-in weave on the 25th! I hope to have gained 3 inches by year end, I think that I've only had 1.5 inches since the beginning of the year.
> --------here are my starting pictures.


 
Ladies, please post your starting photos in the Starting Photos thread. See below. It would be a lot easier once we reveal if all pictures are in the same place. Thanks. 



Ms_Twana said:


> Okay ladies. I have started the starting photos thread.
> 
> 6 Months Hide Your Hair Challenge: Starting Photos
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay ladies. I tried really hard to update the list of challengers. I think keeping that updated was harder than hiding my hair will be.  I apologize if I missed or forgot to remove anyone. If I did, please let me know. 

I will no longer add new names to the list (if you join AFTER this post). If you want to join after today, June 16, 2009, feel free to post your starting picture in the starting picture thread (link can be found on the first page of this thread). If you join the challenge late, please be sure to post the date of your starting photo.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> I will be posting my pics around June 25 when I relax because I have already used too much heat.


 
That's fine. 



LovelyH said:


> is it too late to join?


 
Nope. Let me know so I can add your name to the list since you posted this before the challenge started. 



hillytmj said:


> I took my first one day pass. I just washed and rollerset last night, so I let my curls hang. I did try to semi-protect my ends by wearing a halter top so my ends wouldn't brush again a cotton shirt all day long. Instead, they brushed against my back. I know my hair oils have given me a mild case of back-ne, but I use the Neutrogena acne Body Wash and Scrub in that area to help.


 
I agree with Shay; don't count that as a pass. 



simplie_lovable said:


> Ok here is the deal before this challenge started I was stretching and I am planning on getting a relaxer this Friday. I'm going to use my first pass. Then two weeks later I will put a sew in for my birthday. I will have that on for about a month,then I am going to go back to my half wigs. Can someone please tell me how do I post pics in a thread? Thanks


 
So will you wear your hair down the entire two weeks before you get the sew in?

To post pictures, you first have to have an online album on like photobucket or something. Try to do a search on how to do it. It's hard for me to explain.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys.....still bunning until naps come in and then will switch to a wig.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jun 19, 2009)

Been in braids for a few weeks. Will post pic when I'm re-doing the front soon. Please bear with me till then.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm still in braids myself and will redo them when it's time for them to come down after a weeks of DCing.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 19, 2009)

I just found out that pure aloe gel is excellent for laying down my edges and nape!!  Way better than the IC gel.   I'm rocking the pony's and the half wigs and loving it!!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jun 19, 2009)

Ladies I gotta question...im using my 1st pass next week for a party. That way I can post my start pic too. Will I be using more than one pass if I leave my hairout for more than one day? I just can't pay 70.00 to have to hide my hair the next day. Can I atleast get 3-5 days out of this pass? Then hide again


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jun 19, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> Ladies I gotta question...im using my 1st pass next week for a party. That way I can post my start pic too. Will I be using more than one pass if I leave my hairout for more than one day? I just can't pay 70.00 to have to hide my hair the next day. Can I atleast get 3-5 days out of this pass? Then hide again



I think you can wear it out for up to two weeks and that only counts as 1 pass


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 19, 2009)

Man I wanna reason to use my pass.
I havent use my curlformers in 4 months.....Someone need to have an event.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 19, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Man I wanna reason to use my pass.
> I havent use my curlformers in 4 months.....Someone need to have an event.


 


you have me dying


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 19, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just found out that pure aloe gel is excellent for laying down my edges and nape!! Way better than the IC gel. I'm rocking the pony's and the half wigs and loving it!!


 
Oooohhh....I gotta try that!!! 



ms.sweetevie said:


> Ladies I gotta question...im using my 1st pass next week for a party. That way I can post my start pic too. Will I be using more than one pass if I leave my hairout for more than one day? I just can't pay 70.00 to have to hide my hair the next day. Can I atleast get 3-5 days out of this pass? Then hide again


 
Sorry...it's one pass per day!!!!











Just playing.  One pass per style (however long that style lasts).


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jun 19, 2009)

Ms Twana you had me scared


----------



## Skiggle (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm in braids.. since the end
of March.. I just got the front
done in a cornrow design!


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been wearing the wig for two weeks and I'm bored with it already. I cant wait for December. I know it will be worth it but I'm getting very impatient.

And I need to keep my hair braided under the wig because last week I didnt and i got lots of tangles.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jun 20, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I've been wearing the wig for two weeks and I'm bored with it already. I cant wait for December. I know it will be worth it but I'm getting very impatient.
> 
> And I need to keep my hair braided under the wig because last week I didnt and i got lots of tangles.



What wig did you get?Is it thin or thick? Is it hot or cool? 
Right now im in a phony pony....its too hot to wig it  But I need one for emergencies.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 20, 2009)

im getting bored with this wig even though i love it. everytime i want to stop wearing it i think about how my hair will snag on my shirts i may get a full head wig soon


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 20, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> Ms Twana you had me scared


 




locabouthair said:


> I've been wearing the wig for two weeks and I'm bored with it already. I cant wait for December. I know it will be worth it but I'm getting very impatient.
> 
> And I need to keep my hair braided under the wig because last week I didnt and i got lots of tangles.


 
Yeah, keeping your hair braided is a good idea.



Rapunzel* said:


> im getting bored with this wig even though i love it. everytime i want to stop wearing it i think about how my hair will snag on my shirts i may get a full head wig soon


 
Girl, I know that's right. I enjoy wearing my hair down for like a day. Then it starts to snag and I'm like, "time to put it up!!"


----------



## Ang3l_23 (Jun 20, 2009)

My hair is currently the following length shown in pictures below.  My avatar is the protective style I will be using throughout this challenge and my transition.


----------



## jalen0216 (Jun 20, 2009)

Count the newbie in!!


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 21, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> What wig did you get?Is it thin or thick? Is it hot or cool?
> Right now im in a phony pony....its too hot to wig it  But I need one for emergencies.



It's a half wig. Its kinda thick. I was trying to make it look a little thinner but I got lazy. I think it does make me hot sometimes because I wear a headband in the front of my head also. 

As soon as I get home, I take it off. If I'm not outside the wig is off!


----------



## BonBon (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm itching to take these braids out even though its only been a montherplexed, I will get it fixed up a bit and try to last for another 3 weeks


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 21, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> It's a half wig. Its kinda thick. I was trying to make it look a little thinner but I got lazy. I think it does make me hot sometimes because I wear a headband in the front of my head also.
> 
> As soon as I get home, I take it off. If I'm not outside the wig is off!



 I usually snatch mine off as soon as I get in the house too. I've been alternating between buns/phony ponys and a curly half wig lately. Thinking about getting braids again.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> you have me dying


Why? What I do?


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 21, 2009)

Is it too late to join?

I have been on a personal challenge to hide my hair, but ths thread would provide me with lots of support:






I am bunning now, but losing the battle with tangles.  I am planning on getting kinky twists soon...


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 21, 2009)

Just checking in ladies,

So far, my hair and I are best buds. I am staying on top of my moisture/protein/porosity and it is paying off. My goal is to stretch for 6 months and relax in Oct(although now that I think about it this would make it 7 months) for my birthday and getting color. Lately, I have been deep conditioning/dcw three times a week, bagging/sealing daily, and keeping my hair covered at all times(the only time my hair is out is when I shampoo it). Hopefully, I will be all one length when I self-relax in Oct.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jun 21, 2009)

*ADVICE PLEASE  PRETTY PLEASE* Naturals that get braids or weaves... tell me the rules to retaining growth with them. Im scared to get a weave or braids because Im afraid of matting,not being able to wash them or just breakage.


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 21, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> *ADVICE PLEASE  PRETTY PLEASE* Naturals that get braids or weaves... tell me the rules to retaining growth with them. Im scared to get a weave or braids because Im afraid of matting,not being able to wash them or just breakage.



look at this thread. ediese gave good tips. she's natural and wears weaves.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=370895&highlight=


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> It's a half wig. Its kinda thick. I was trying to make it look a little thinner but I got lazy. I think it does make me hot sometimes because I wear a headband in the front of my head also.
> 
> *As soon as I get home, I take it off*. If I'm not outside the wig is off!


 


glamazon386 said:


> *I usually snatch mine off as soon as I get in the house too. *I've been alternating between buns/phony ponys and a curly half wig lately. Thinking about getting braids again.


I do the same thing. I can't wait to get out of the car and through the door before i yank the thing off myself. I love them but I can't stand to have them on in the house.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Just checking in ladies,
> 
> So far, my hair and I are best buds. I am staying on top of my moisture/protein/porosity and it is paying off. My goal is to stretch for 6 months and relax in Oct(although now that I think about it this would make it 7 months) for my birthday *and getting color.* Lately, I have been deep conditioning/dcw three times a week, bagging/sealing daily, and keeping my hair covered at all times(the only time my hair is out is when I shampoo it). Hopefully, I will be all one length when I self-relax in Oct.


 
Whoa, color? What color are you putting in MHP? Are you bleaching it or putting in a permanent color?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jun 22, 2009)

Checking in also!  I did my weave on June 19th...my hair is officially hidden.


----------



## trendydiva (Jun 23, 2009)

HEY All.. i'm probably starting a bit late but i so want to join this challenge.! i'm great at keeping my hair hidden so count me in.. will post pictures later on when i'm actually at home.


----------



## Kellum (Jun 24, 2009)

Checking in: I'm hiding my hair by wearing wigs. I've been wearing my curly wig with a flower as an accessory.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jun 24, 2009)

getting my weave on the 25th! cant wait, ill be keeping it in for two months, Ill check in to post a pic.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 24, 2009)

trendydiva said:


> HEY All.. i'm probably starting a bit late but i so want to join this challenge.! i'm great at keeping my hair hidden so count me in.. will post pictures later on when i'm actually at home.


 
Welcome



Kellum said:


> Checking in: I'm hiding my hair by wearing wigs. I've been wearing my curly wig with a flower as an accessory.


 
Ooohhh....I bet that's cute!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 26, 2009)

I need to gone and get me a wig.....I want that Carmen or Bali.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jun 26, 2009)

Checking in: I have been in a lace front since June 12th! I have some concerns that I am going to have to figure out ASAP or I may start having set backs.  For example, I am concerned about how tight this damn wig cap is...it leaves lines in my head and I KNOW that ain't good for my hairline so I'll have to figure something out quick! Also, I am struggling with braided my hair so I think this weekend I will wash, condition, air dry it, and then go to an african braiding shop so that they can cornrow it--hopefully by then I would have figured out the wig cap dilemma


----------



## Kellum (Jun 26, 2009)

Queen_Earth said:


> Checking in: I have been in a lace front since June 12th! I have some concerns that I am going to have to figure out ASAP or I may start having set backs. For example, I am concerned about how tight this damn wig cap is...it leaves lines in my head and I KNOW that ain't good for my hairline so I'll have to figure something out quick! Also, I am struggling with braided my hair so I think this weekend I will wash, condition, air dry it, and then go to an african braiding shop so that they can cornrow it--hopefully by then I would have figured out the wig cap dilemma


 
Get some scissors and cut a small slit on each side of the wig cap. This will help to make it looser. Don't cut too much or it will slide back.


----------



## Kellum (Jun 26, 2009)

Checking in again: I made an instant weave out of a kinky straight LF I had. I cut a horse shoe shape at the top, sewed clipped in it, got it thinned and layered. It matches my hair texture well. I will be wearing this on and off. 

http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2009/kinkystraightinstan/


----------



## naturalepiphany (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm checking in. I'll be posting my starting pic in the other thread in a few minutes. I'm currently in a weave with braids in the front. I'll be taking these down in a while and putting some lace braids in. I'll update a picture then mean while my current style will be in my avatar later this evening. HHG!


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jun 26, 2009)

Am I in???

I'm in a weave praying that I can hang over summer - I know protective styling works!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 27, 2009)

Still bunning for the time being......


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 27, 2009)

I am hiding my hair right now with my wigs...I will get braids in a month (can't wait).


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

Checking in...I am presently 5 weeksi in my braids extensions and will try to wear them at least another 3 weeks, although 4 additional weeks is more desirable for me.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jun 30, 2009)

OK!! I was late getting the message about cutting the slits in the wig cap so I will do that next time!!! Right now I just decided to go naked under the lace front...my hair is cornrowed and I just put the lacefront wig on!!! I pin the back cause I can't even be bothered with that!!! It feels fine so far though!!! BUT---them damn Africans decided they needed to blow dry my hair in order to braid it and that mess was hurting AND I swear I lost some hair with the pulling/combing and drying...SO next time if I decide to go to the African shop I am going to have to make sure my hair is completely air dried and sectioned off for them and tell them to just BRAID IT!!! I wish I still lived in the hood cause then I could go across the street and have TT and them cornrow it for 20 bucks! Then I told this heifer I just wanted straight backs and only like 6-8 of them...of course I have about 10-12 in some Allen Iverson type of style!! I gotta get this thing DOWN!!! It's only been about 3 weeks!!! Oh and also I havent been able to get a hold for longer than a week so I will be switchin up on the adhesives soon!


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 30, 2009)

I am checking in. I should be uploading pics this weekend of my hair as a starting pictures since I am relaxing on Friday. I am bunning my hair and using half wigs as protective styles.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am bunning now. Hoping/planning to get some kinky twists at the end of this month.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 30, 2009)

Queen_Earth said:


> OK!! I was late getting the message about cutting the slits in the wig cap so I will do that next time!!! Right now I just decided to go naked under the lace front...my hair is cornrowed and I just put the lacefront wig on!!! I pin the back cause I can't even be bothered with that!!! It feels fine so far though!!! BUT---them damn Africans decided they needed to blow dry my hair in order to braid it and that mess was hurting AND I swear I lost some hair with the pulling/combing and drying...SO next time if I decide to go to the African shop I am going to have to make sure my hair is completely air dried and sectioned off for them and tell them to just BRAID IT!!! I wish I still lived in the hood cause then I could go across the street and have TT and them cornrow it for 20 bucks! Then I told this heifer I just wanted straight backs and only like 6-8 of them...of course I have about 10-12 in some Allen Iverson type of style!! I gotta get this thing DOWN!!! It's only been about 3 weeks!!! Oh and also I havent been able to get a hold for longer than a week so I will be switchin up on the adhesives soon!


 
This entire post !


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 30, 2009)

My hair is giving some problems right now. For some reason I'm having problems with dryness, seems like i can't get enough moisture in there and I'm only 12 weeks posts grrr.

I've been wearing buns so far and one attempt at a phony pony. I think I will get an afro puff so as to match my texture. 

Oh yeah, I've also been baggying my ends


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 30, 2009)

On a search for a nice wig wish my luck.....


----------



## msa (Jun 30, 2009)

Queen_Earth said:


> OK!! I was late getting the message about cutting the slits in the wig cap so I will do that next time!!! Right now I just decided to go naked under the lace front...my hair is cornrowed and I just put the lacefront wig on!!! I pin the back cause I can't even be bothered with that!!! It feels fine so far though!!! BUT---them damn Africans decided they needed to blow dry my hair in order to braid it and that mess was hurting AND I swear I lost some hair with the pulling/combing and drying...SO next time if I decide to go to the African shop I am going to have to make sure my hair is completely air dried and sectioned off for them and tell them to just BRAID IT!!! I wish I still lived in the hood cause then I could go across the street and have TT and them cornrow it for 20 bucks! Then I told this heifer I just wanted straight backs and only like 6-8 of them...of course I have about 10-12 in some Allen Iverson type of style!! I gotta get this thing DOWN!!! It's only been about 3 weeks!!! Oh and also I havent been able to get a hold for longer than a week so I will be switchin up on the adhesives soon!





WHy don't you braid it yourself? There's no reason to waist money to pay someone to braid your hair when it's just going under a wig. My cornrows don't look good at all but I just put my wig on so it doesn't matter. And it's the perfect way to practice cornrowing or flat twisting. Or you could do regular braids under your wig...you could start in the front and feed each braid into the next one so that it all lays flat like cornrows.

___________

I'm still hiding my hair, just not under a wig because I'm trying to stay away from fake hair. So I've been wearing pinned up twistouts and buns. Seems to be working so far.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 30, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Checking in again: I made an instant weave out of a kinky straight LF I had. I cut a horse shoe shape at the top, sewed clipped in it, got it thinned and layered. It matches my hair texture well. I will be wearing this on and off.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/kbaw/2009/kinkystraightinstan/


 

Nice. I need to learn how to do a quick weave. 



I have remained in a twistie bun. I am over two months post, so my edges are getting a little rough. I will just continue to bun while it's hot. Once it starts to get cooler, I will cornrow and wear wigs.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Jun 30, 2009)

Checking in...  Got braids last week that I'm hoping to keep in until August.  I'll have it done again in August just in time to go back to work.  I had just begun co washing every other day when I signed up for this challenge, and I miss that. I'm still co washing, though not as often, and I am trying to adapt my old reggie to my protective style.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bump, hows it going ladies?


----------



## CurlyMe08 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hopefully its not too late for me to sign up. I will post a starting pic ASAP, but count me in.


----------



## Kirei (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey ladies!

I blew out my hair today to make bunning it easier and my ends were so stinkin dry/damaged/rough!

I trimmed some of the dry ends off but then I stopped b/c it may just be the heat making them feel so dry b/c when my hair is in its natural state they don't feel bad.

I may do bantu knots tonight to stretch my hair and then bun it. Hopefully I can get a nice elegant bun that I can wear for a few days...

How's everyone else?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 3, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Bump, hows it going ladies?


 
I'm doing great. I've got my fake bun on today. I removed the little thing that was glued to it on the inside. So, now it fits around my hair. Before, it wouldn't go around. 

I told ya'll that I bought that HUGE Diva Bun. Well, I tried it, and it's so big that it won't lay on my head completely.  And ofcourse, there are no returns on it at the BSS. So, I'm stuck with it. UGH!! 

I'm very surprised that I haven't gotten tired of my hair being in a bun. I'm proud of myself. 



CurlyMe08 said:


> Hopefully its not too late for me to sign up. I will post a starting pic ASAP, but count me in.


 
WELCOME!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm doing well. I relaxed on Wednesday and wasn't itching to wear my hair down.  I've been in buns and ponytails.


----------



## msa (Jul 3, 2009)

I did bantu knots last night so hopefully I'll have a cute style today. I'm planning to do Mwedzi's mega bun. Hopefully it'll look good. If not, I'll just pin it up some kind of way. And I should be taking starting pictures today since my hair will be stretched out (yeah I know I'm extra late ).


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 3, 2009)

msa said:


> And I should be taking starting pictures today since my hair will be stretched out (yeah I know I'm extra late ).


 
Girl, you're okay!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I'm doing great. I've got my fake bun on today. I removed the little thing that was glued to it on the inside. So, now it fits around my hair. Before, it wouldn't go around.
> 
> I told ya'll that I bought that HUGE Diva Bun. Well, I tried it, and it's so big that it won't lay on my head completely.  And ofcourse, there are no returns on it at the BSS. So, I'm stuck with it. UGH!!
> 
> I'm very surprised that I haven't gotten tired of my hair being in a bun. I'm proud of myself.


 
Pics are nice, got any?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 3, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Pics are nice, got any?


 
Pics of what, the Diva Bun??


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Pics of what, the Diva Bun??


Yes ma'am.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm still bunning. I thought I'd put some twists in and wear them for 5 days.  They were SO not cute! My twists in the front were looking kinda' anorexic. I took all of them down less than 24 hours after I finished twisting and put my hair back in a bun!


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 5, 2009)

I finally posted my starting pictures and I more than happy to see what happens in December 15, 2009--I am ready.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm lurking in this thread--wasn't sure if I could do six whole months.  But I may as well give it a go.  I've been in twists since the beginning of June and plan to remain so until September, when I'm allowed to get a fake afro puff for the winter.  Lost my d*mned mind over the weekend, so I'm not allowed to buy anything for 2 months.  Since I'm trying to get some major growth in a short period of time, I think I can hide my hair until Christmas.  Then I'm showin off!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 5, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> I'm still bunning. I thought I'd put some twists in and wear them for 5 days.  They were SO not cute! My twists in the front were looking kinda' anorexic. I took all of them down less than 24 hours after I finished twisting and put my hair back in a bun!


 
OMG I am still loving that bun, wish mines was that big.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 5, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> OMG I am still loving that bun, wish mines was that big.


 
Girl, it's all about placement... and fluffing prior to bunning.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 5, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yes ma'am.


 
Naw, but I can take one.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 5, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Girl, it's all about placement... and fluffing prior to bunning.


 
My bun still wont be that big.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Naw, but I can take one.


 That would be nice, I mean we will be hearing from each other til Dec09 so why not. I will show you my lil messy bun if you show me ya big one LOL


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2009)

Checking in: Still hiding my hair with braids.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 5, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> My bun still wont be that big.....


 
Girl, I just went to your Fotki... You have made some serious progress since you started tracking! Congrats! And you have MORE than enough length to make a big bun. I'm pm'ing you!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 5, 2009)

I need something to keep my ends moist under the phony pony...nothing seems to keep them nice


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 6, 2009)

rocking the wigs...can't wait to get my sen. twist installed in a month


----------



## fyb87 (Jul 6, 2009)

Still wearing my twists.  I re-do them every 2-3 days since I only use conditoner.  They start looking crazy.  Tried wearing a ponytail, but my head hurts after a few hours.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 6, 2009)

I am still pinning my hair up and bunning. I dont want my fine hairs snagging on anything! On Saturday I did a length check with heat and my jaw dropped- I am *this* close to APL...I kept day dreaming about getting my hair blown out and flat ironed and going to church the next day to shock my family. But you know what? They aren't worth it..not just yet. I am going to keep hiding my hair until December and then- BANG! I am sending a couple of chicks into cardiac arrest!!


----------



## venusd (Jul 6, 2009)

My starting pic in my siggy....!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 6, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> I need something to keep my ends moist under the phony pony...nothing seems to keep them nice


 
Baggy??????..................


----------



## Titansgirl (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm still hiding my hair w/ my half wigs.  I have purchased (3) & it has been great.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 8, 2009)

Titansgirl said:


> I'm still hiding my hair w/ my half wigs. I have purchased (3) & it has been great.


 
Im trying to get like you....


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 8, 2009)

Took braids out a week and a half ago, been wearing loose, twists, braids and will try a braidout tomorrow evening, then I'll install a new set of braids this weekend, I hope.... Will take and post pics soon, I promise....


----------



## dicapr (Jul 8, 2009)

Joining is spirit if not officially.  Dec 15 is about time for my touch up and I should be full APL by then!


----------



## msa (Jul 8, 2009)

Still hiding my hair...I've been too lazy to do anything else. I've just been rinsing and bunning. I'll be weaving it up soon though.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been bunning my hair but ever since I started this challenge it is as though now I have the urge to wear my hair down(I am thinking to myself WTF). But I have been half-wiggin it and as soon as I relaxed on July 3--I put it in a bun after taking length check pictures. I think my solution is to purchase more half-wigs to help me with my dilemma.


----------



## Titansgirl (Jul 8, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im trying to get like you....



You can do it, ms_b_haven!!!!!  I used to always do weaves, but these half wigs are definitely easier......


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 8, 2009)

Titansgirl said:


> You can do it, ms_b_haven!!!!! I used to always do weaves, but these half wigs are definitely easier......


 
I know girl imma have to get me some soon.


----------



## Demi27 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm still hiding (even though I'm having a heck of a time with the two texture on my head right now (I'm over 7 months post).  
I'm bunning for right now, but I did buy a 1/2 wig last weekend. 
I'm also thinking about buying a few more on hair sisters.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> I have been bunning my hair but ever since I started this challenge it is as though now I have the urge to wear my hair down(I am thinking to myself WTF). But I have been half-wiggin it and as soon as I relaxed on July 3--I put it in a bun after taking length check pictures. I think my solution is to purchase more half-wigs to help me with my dilemma.


 
Yeah, just buy some more half wigs, and you'll be fine. 



Demi 1974 said:


> I'm still hiding (even though I'm having a heck of a time with the two texture on my head right now (I'm over 7 months post).
> I'm bunning for right now, but I did buy a 1/2 wig last weekend.
> I'm also thinking about buying a few more on hair sisters.


 
7 months post...WOW. Are you transitioning, or just a long stretch??

I just got an email on lacefronts being on sale at hair sisters. I think I'll get a couple. Does anyone know if hair sisters or clair sisters is better for buying wigs??


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 9, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> I'm still hiding (even though I'm having a heck of a time with the two texture on my head right now (I'm over 7 months post).
> I'm bunning for right now, but I did buy a 1/2 wig last weekend.
> I'm also thinking about buying a few more on hair sisters.


 
OFF TOPIC: where did you get that hair band from? It looks really cute around your bun

ON TOPIC: Hiding my hair in buns. I am counting down seconds until I get myself some kinky twists to help me out with this tangling I am experiencing.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Im still bunning at the moment. I will order me a wig soon cause Im tired of this damn bun, its been a whole month in them.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2009)

Bump...............


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 11, 2009)

We are almost at a month ladies. For some it has already been a month. 

Part of me wants to rollerset my hair, then put it in a bun; just to straighten it some. Then part of me wants to do a twistout or braidout. But in all actuality...LAZY me is going to just put it right back in this bun.


----------



## ad0rkabletash (Jul 11, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im still bunning at the moment. I will order me a wig soon cause Im tired of this damn bun, its been a whole month in them.....



That's how I feel too. I try to switch it up but I end up going back to the same bun because its simple. I get paid this week, so I may go hunting for some decent ones.


----------



## msa (Jul 11, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> We are almost at a month ladies. For some it has already been a month.
> 
> Part of me wants to rollerset my hair, then put it in a bun; just to straighten it some. Then part of me wants to do a twistout or braidout. But in all actuality..*.LAZY me is going to just put it right back in this bun. *




You sound just like me. I always have these big hair plans and in the end it just goes right back in a bun.

In other news, I'm about to order the hair for my weave so hopefully I'll put that in soon and that way I'll really be hiding my hair. And, it'll be easier to be lazy.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 11, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im still bunning at the moment. I will order me a wig soon cause Im tired of this damn bun, its been a whole month in them.....


 
Girl, I feel your pain. I broke down and spent all my money on a wig this weekend. I can't do the bun thing and low-manipulation is the way I wanna go.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 11, 2009)

This is the lacefront wig that I bought to hide my hair until I get money to stock up from the BSS and I will order more from Hairsisters.com. It has combs and adjustable tabs--it is called FREETRESS EQUAL LACE FRONT WIG MEAGAN(FUTURA):


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in a scarf, with a bun underneath as per usual.


----------



## RubyWoo (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm doing well.  I'm still loving and doing twists for about 2 weeks, then a twist out for two days and then repeat the cycle.  I plan to do this for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 12, 2009)

Retwisted last night.  I do the same as Nixx except I have to retwist every week.  If I go two weeks my hair starts to matt and dread, no matter how much water, deep conditioning, etc. I do to it.  Besides, I have so many products, I have to use them up!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 12, 2009)

I have my hair in senegalese twists and hopefully I will leave it in for a month or 6 weeks.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 12, 2009)

So excited! I am rocking my kinky twists. I get to take a break from manipulating my hair. Plus it helps to keep my hair obsession in check when I can't see my hair. I am trying really hard to keep these in until December. I will be redoing them along the way, of course.


----------



## edenhere (Jul 12, 2009)

My hair right now has two-strand flat twists in the front and is tied up in the back. It's similar to this style.


----------



## 757diva (Jul 12, 2009)

I took my sew in out and now I have been in individual braids for about 2 weeks.  I know I am going to go back to my sew in very soon because I loved it


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2009)

Just checking in: Still wearing my extension braids. I wonder if I should wear wigs for about 2 weeks when I take these down, hmmm!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 12, 2009)

JOINING!!

I will be getting my first sew in week after next. My stylist says I can keep it in for 3 months (with my natural hair lurking underneath), but we'll see  Personally, I think I can only handle it for 6 weeks at the most.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2009)

ad0rkabletash said:


> That's how I feel too. I try to switch it up but I end up going back to the same bun because its simple. I get paid this week, so I may go hunting for some decent ones.


What kinda look you have in mind?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2009)

DP.............


----------



## Kellum (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm still hiding my hair with my KS instant weave.


----------



## grow_N_Him09 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm still going strong too...though I had a job interview and did loose bantu knots for a wavy look, but I pinned into a pony tail. Some of the hair dangled in "curly-cute," kind of style but nobody could tell my hair's real length.

I'm prepooing now and getting ready to shampoo and go in a rollerset to try to straighten my NG. Doing a corrective this week, probably Thursday, after my relaxer didn't take. And my NG got knotted up in some parts. I really think it's from all the bunning lately. so I'll be doing some serious detangling when I condition and hopefully the rollerset will keep my NG as straight as possible for the relaxer....


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 13, 2009)

Installing a new set of extension braids after 2 weeks of loose (looser) hair which I absolutely adored. I also still need to post my starting pictures (blushes), I've been soooo busy! Will strive to do so before tomorrow comes to an end. I really am loving this challenge!!!!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 13, 2009)

I had to take the wig off....it was just too hot.  So back to the phony pony


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 13, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> I had to take the wig off....it was just too hot.  So back to the phony pony


I'm so glad to take those wigs off... anybody need a lace front ? 

Phony pony's rock!!


----------



## kooskoos (Jul 13, 2009)

Still going...I think I may take a break from Curlformer sets and just do some chiney bumps.


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm still hiding with no problems at all. I brought 2 more synthetic lacefronts too switch it up a bit I think I will be back at the BSS for a few more within the next few weeks. I'm washing/DC-ing once a week and hair is conrowed underneath.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2009)

I really wanna say that you ladies are doing good at hiding yall hair.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 13, 2009)

still in half wigs and just started the full cap yesterday, im loving it.. I have on a bob look with a bang right now by freetress, cant think of her name though, and i have gotten so many compliments today its not even funny, even though DH says he likes Lyon girl much better.. I think he's into the length, lol


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 13, 2009)

I still have in my braids...
but I'll have my first sew in..
around August...


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there too.  I've been wigging it with my hair cornrowed underneath.  I'm going to Vegas in a few weeks so I may braid it this weekend.  I love the wigs though cause I can get to my hair/scalp daily if I need too.  

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2009)

Still hiding my locks with braids.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 15, 2009)

My ends are so raggedy I have to do something!   
The dilemma is should I get a trim or cut now? Or should I just wait till December to trim or cut and just continue to hide the ragged ends?


----------



## Pooks (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm hiding in canerows and plaits right now (NHA), and my ends are not happy with the recent blowing spree I've been on. It was breaking after I took out my twists which were done almost 4 weeks ago...


----------



## Jade Feria (Jul 15, 2009)

*I guess I have been, and will continue, to do this challenge by default.*


----------



## PaleoChick (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it cool to join this challenge?
I have been rocking a wig since May 1st. We'll see where this goes...


----------



## Natural-K (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it too late to join? The last time I wore my hair out was June 6. I'll add a pic to the photo thread from that weekend. I'm planning to keep my hair hidden through the end of the year, at least. An exception will likely be for my sister's wedding 9/12 (by her request).


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 15, 2009)

Natural-K said:


> Is it too late to join? The last time I wore my hair out was June 6. I'll add a pic to the photo thread from that weekend. I'm planning to keep my hair hidden through the end of the year, at least. An exception will likely be for my sister's wedding 9/12 (by her request).


 
Wow! The braid out in your siggy is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Natural-K (Jul 15, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Wow! The braid out in your siggy is absolutely stunning!!


 
Thank you beans4reezy


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jul 15, 2009)

Checking in:

I have been consistent with hiding my hair.  I also challenged myself to wear my natural hair without extensions put in ( this is a first ...since I was 4) and it turns out that I actually like learning my real hair.  I think it's necessary for me to do it now, because if I wait until I reach my goal I may not fully be able to enjoy it ( I would be spending a significant amount of time just trying to  simply deal with it and find what works to maintain it), if  I only stay good at straight styling and braid styling(with extensions).  So I am becoming an expert on my hair no matter what state/style it's in  (natural styles, no hair added is the one thing I have never tried-on myself that is).  That way when I reach my goal I can just work on keeping it how I like it styled not running into beginner setbacks that I can learn from now.  So my hair is hidden in natural twists, buns braids,  and head coverings.   I am experimenting with different styles and have liked most of them...and the head coverings are more so an extra protection tool for summer and a cute hair accessory than me hiding my hairstyle, because so far most of my styles tried I have liked under the head covering (hats, scarves, berets) and all of them are styled to shrink.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 15, 2009)

Still hiding my hair - under a full wig this week, its a short sassy style, i've been receiving lots of compliments.. the new growth on the edges is too much to do the half wig now, so i'll be in full cap until September when I relax..


----------



## msa (Jul 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Still hiding my locks with braids.




I saw the picture you posted here of braids you had before and it really made me want to get the exact same ones. But man, my edges would not be able to handle it. I'm still tempted though.

Still hiding my hair in a bun because I'm lazy. I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to buy weave hair that's 400$. It is reusable though so I would get my money's worth. We'll see. I need to decide something soon so I can get it done before school starts.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 15, 2009)

One month down five more to go!!!  




ms.sweetevie said:


> My ends are so raggedy I have to do something!
> The dilemma is should I get a trim or cut now? Or should I just wait till December to trim or cut and just continue to hide the ragged ends?


 
IDK. If you leave it alone, you'll REALLY get to see some growth in Dec, but the split ends may split more and make your hair more fragile. If you trim a little a month, you may not be able to tell how much progress you really have in Dec. If you cut now you may have to change your hair length goals. IDK. erplexed



SunkistDiva said:


> Is it cool to join this challenge?
> I have been rocking a wig since May 1st. We'll see where this goes...


 


Natural-K said:


> Is it too late to join? The last time I wore my hair out was June 6. I'll add a pic to the photo thread from that weekend. I'm planning to keep my hair hidden through the end of the year, at least. An exception will likely be for my sister's wedding 9/12 (by her request).


 
Welcome!!!



Lylddlebit said:


> Checking in:
> 
> I have been consistent with hiding my hair. I also challenged myself to wear my natural hair without extensions put in ( this is a first ...since I was 4) and it turns out that I actually like learning my real hair. I think it's necessary for me to do it now, because if I wait until I reach my goal I may not fully be able to enjoy it ( I would be spending a significant amount of time just trying to simply deal with it and find what works to maintain it), if I only stay good at straight styling and braid styling(with extensions). So I am becoming an expert on my hair no matter what state/style it's in (natural styles, no hair added is the one thing I have never tried-on myself that is). That way when I reach my goal I can just work on keeping it how I like it styled not running into beginner setbacks that I can learn from now. So my hair is hidden in natural twists, buns braids, and head coverings. I am experimenting with different styles and have liked most of them...and the head coverings are more so an extra protection tool for summer and a cute hair accessory than me hiding my hairstyle, because so far most of my styles tried I have liked under the head covering (hats, scarves, berets) and all of them are styled to shrink.


 
Girl, your hair looks beautiful. I'm glad you quit hiding it from the world. How long is your hair now?? It looks pretty long, so I'm SURE it'll be a lot for you to deal with in Dec.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 15, 2009)

Natural-K said:


> Is it too late to join? The last time I wore my hair out was June 6. I'll add a pic to the photo thread from that weekend. I'm planning to keep my hair hidden through the end of the year, at least. An exception will likely be for my sister's wedding 9/12 (by her request).


 


beans4reezy said:


> Wow! The braid out in your siggy is absolutely stunning!!


 
WOWZERS.....:lovedrool:

Did you see that starting hair picture???

My goodness girl....that is a BEAUTIFUL head of hair. What's your goal length??


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> WOWZERS.....:lovedrool:
> 
> Did you see that starting hair picture???
> 
> My goodness girl....that is a BEAUTIFUL head of hair. What's your goal length??


 
I know, right? !


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 15, 2009)

I am over my hiding hair blues...I am back to being motivated. You would be surprised how hair accessories can spazz up your whole hair.


----------



## Natural-K (Jul 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I know, right? !


 


Ms_Twana said:


> WOWZERS.....:lovedrool:
> 
> Did you see that starting hair picture???
> 
> My goodness girl....that is a BEAUTIFUL head of hair. *What's your goal length*??


 
Thank you guys!

I look forward to my hair being hip length straight but my real goal is for it to reach at least bra stra curly. I have sooo much shrinkage it will have to be super long straight to reach that goal. Right now I'm nearly WL straight and above SL with a wash n go.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge if it's not too late. 

I can take some pictures and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2009)

msa said:


> I saw the picture you posted here of braids you had before and it really made me want to get the exact same ones. But man, my edges would not be able to handle it. I'm still tempted though.


 
Thanks msa. I got them done pretty much the same way except they were waist length the third time around instead of hip length. Thankfully, my edges are pretty strong. They only seem to suffer when I constantly wear weaves and instant wigs for an extended period of time for some reason.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jul 15, 2009)

Oooh I wanna join!! I've been bunning for a little over a month, only wearing my hair down on the weekends.  But for the next 5 months, I want to try bunning exclusively, except on seriously special occasions.  Right now, I think that will be twice before Dec. 15.   Jamie Fox concert in sept.  and high school homecoming in oct.  Other than that I'll be bunning my way to brastrap or even middle back!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2009)

I took my extension braids down on Monday and this is the protective style wig I'm wearing right now:


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 16, 2009)

Natural-K said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> I look forward to my hair being hip length straight but my real goal is for it to reach at least bra stra curly. I have sooo much shrinkage it will have to be super long straight to reach that goal. Right now I'm nearly WL straight and above SL with a wash n go.


 
Well, it's beautiful!!!! 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I would love to join this challenge if it's not too late.
> 
> I can take some pictures and post them tomorrow.


 


classychic1908 said:


> Oooh I wanna join!! I've been bunning for a little over a month, only wearing my hair down on the weekends. But for the next 5 months, I want to try bunning exclusively, except on seriously special occasions. Right now, I think that will be twice before Dec. 15. Jamie Fox concert in sept. and high school homecoming in oct. Other than that I'll be bunning my way to brastrap or even middle back!!


 
Welcome!!! 



Nice Lady said:


> I am over my hiding hair blues...I am back to being motivated. You would be surprised how hair accessories can spazz up your whole hair.


 
I know. Isn't it amazing what accessories will do???


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 16, 2009)

Going wig shopping tomorrow.....cant wait.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jul 17, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, your hair looks beautiful. I'm glad you quit hiding it from the world. How long is your hair now?? It looks pretty long, so I'm SURE it'll be a lot for you to deal with in Dec.




Thank you .  I am not quite sure how long my hair is now.  I haven't straightened it since Thanksgiving, but I believe it somewhere between apl and bsl in the back half  and shoulder length in the front since I keep it cut in layers when it is straight.  I sure hope it is a lot to deal with by then...I think that will be a great dilemma to have lol.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm enjoying my protective styling, everyone keeps complimenting me on my hair, currently in small crossover canerows at the front, and small twists with roots plaited at the back.  I've been bantu knotting them for a curly look the past few days.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm torn between wearing wigs for the next 4 weeks or extension cornrows, but for now it's wigs because it's easier. I can't wear many of my instant wigs because they are straight and my hair is 6 months post and my hairline does not look quite right with them. I need a kinky instant wig - gatta go shopping for one.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2009)

I picked up Freestress Sante Fe Girl half wig.... I will have pics within the upcoming week, we are having a meet up and I gotta look fly.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought a half wig, too, yesterday. I probably won't rock mine until it gets colder though. I can't see myself doing it in this heat!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll be sporting this wig for about a week or 2:


----------



## Kellum (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm still rocking my KS instant weave and plan on rocking it to the end of this challenge. It is so versatile. I love it. This is my favorite style so far. To spice it up I put a flower in my hair. 

The top leave out part, and my edges are out. Evey thing else is cornrowed under the instant weave. 

*I MADE BSBL TODAY, YAY!!!!!  I stretched a piece of hair to see and I'm there. I will be 14 weeks post on Wednesday, so when I relax in a couple of weeks I know for sure I will be there if not a little longer. ***

















ETA: Sorry for the huge pics 
*ETA: The pics are not of my actual hair. They are of my KS Instant Weave. This is how I am hiding my hair. Pretty believable huh *

More pics are in my Fotki.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2009)

Right now my hair is pinned up. I need to get a couple more phony ponies. I wish I could do wiggs but they make my scalp itch.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I'm still rocking my KS instant weave and plan on rocking it to the end of this challenge. It is so versatile. I love it. This is my favorite style so far. To spice it up I put a flower in my hair.
> 
> The top leave out part, and my edges are out. Evey thing else is cornrowed under the instant weave.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you are NOT posting pics in the HIDE Your Hair Challege. Tell me these are your starting hair pics??

Congrats on making BSL, though. I'm jealous!!!


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 20, 2009)

Kellum your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Kellum (Jul 20, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, you are NOT posting pics in the HIDE Your Hair Challege. Tell me these are your starting hair pics??
> 
> Congrats on making BSL, though. I'm jealous!!!



No, that's the KS instant weave!!! I was just showing how I'm hiding my hair,LOL. I promise I'm hiding my hair. I get this all the time. My SIL just can't believe that this is not all my hair.  

Thanks Twanna. I'm not to my bra strap yet. I am below my shoulder blades. I wear my bra lower than you are supposed to. I have at least another inch and a half to get there. 




locabouthair said:


> Kellum your hair is beautiful!



Thanks Loco, but that's not all my hair. That's my KS instant weave that I made. Only my edges, and top portion is out of the instant weave, everything else is braided under the wig. 



Check it out. 
http://public.fotki.com/KBAW/2009/protective-low-mani/kinkystraightinstan/


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2009)

Kellum said:


> No, that's the KS instant weave!!! I was just showing how I'm hiding my hair,LOL. I promise I'm hiding my hair. I get this all the time. My SIL just can't believe that this is not all my hair.
> 
> Thanks Twanna. I'm not to my bra strap yet. I am below my shoulder blades. I wear my bra lower than you are supposed to. I have at least another inch and a half to get there.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I was all wrong huh?? Sorry!! I can not believe that's a quick weave. It matches perfectly. Wow!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 21, 2009)

Checking in.  Hair remains twisted up.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm still sporting an updo. I think I'm going to make an attempt at doing twists this weekend. We'll see how that goes


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jul 21, 2009)

still holding on.  Put braids in this past weekend.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2009)

your wig is so good looking


----------



## fyb87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok....I must confess.  I did a Henna/Cassia Treatment and for the first time used Elasta QP DPR-11 mixed with honey, jojoba oil, castor oil, Rosembary EO and Tea Tree EO.  It was so so soft.  Then I used a new method for doing my twists (conditioner and castor oil only) and they were looking so good I could only imagine what they would look like if I took them down.  Well, I did....I took them down.  

My hair was so soft and looked so good I even went out to hang with my friends for the entire week-end just so I could show it off to everyone.  Not only did I wear it like that for the week-end but for an entire 6 days.  I;ve never had a twist-out come out so good on wet hair before.  This was my first challenge and I failed.  I'm a drop-out.  I feel bad and I'm back to wearing it up again.  But, I had to come and confess.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2009)

fyb87 said:


> Ok....I must confess. I did a Henna/Cassia Treatment and for the first time used Elasta QP DPR-11 mixed with honey, jojoba oil, castor oil, Rosembary EO and Tea Tree EO. It was so so soft. Then I used a new method for doing my twists (conditioner and castor oil only) and they were looking so good I could only imagine what they would look like if I took them down. Well, I did....I took them down.
> 
> My hair was so soft and looked so good I even went out to hang with my friends for the entire week-end just so I could show it off to everyone. Not only did I wear it like that for the week-end but for an entire 6 days. I;ve never had a twist-out come out so good on wet hair before. This was my first challenge and I failed. I'm a drop-out. I feel bad and I'm back to wearing it up again. But, I had to come and confess.


 
I'm certain your actual length wasn't showing with a twistout. Twistouts usually have MASSIVE shrinkage. If you didn't show your length, I say you didn't cheat. 

Thanks for being honest!!!


----------



## msa (Jul 21, 2009)

I forgot to say I put in my own weave this past friday. I don't really like the hair and I didn't do a great job so I'm going to take it down this friday and redo it with new hair.

I think doing my own weaves every couple of weeks will get me through this challenge easily.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have still been bunning, still waiting to wig it up later this week.


----------



## Kellum (Jul 21, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, I was all wrong huh?? Sorry!! I can not believe that's a quick weave. It matches perfectly. Wow!!! Good job!!!



Yep fooled ya didn't I.


----------



## fyb87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I'm certain your actual length wasn't showing with a twistout. Twistouts usually have MASSIVE shrinkage. If you didn't show your length, I say you didn't check.
> 
> Thanks for being honest!!!


 
OMG....thank goodness!  I do have shrinkage with the twistouts.  That's good to know.  Since this happened I've been learning new styles via youtube to prevent this from happening.  Only thing I was doing was twists and I'm not all that great at those anyway.  So far I've gotten four new hairstyles to try this week!!


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been bunned up but I am so TIRED of it...I want to buy a half wig but I have never worn wigs and for whatever reason I am apprehensive...I have neck length thick hair and I am 10 weeks post relaxer so its super tough to even continue to bun....I am so over it...any suggestions would be welcome!!!!!


----------



## ad0rkabletash (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm just checking in!

I used one of the passes on Saturday to enjoy my freshly relaxed hair, I guess. But I'm back to my buns! I thought about buying some half wigs, but I'm going to put it off for a while. I was super hot on Saturday with just MY hair hanging loose... so wigs are out of the question.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2009)

ad0rkabletash said:


> I'm just checking in!
> 
> I was super hot on Saturday with just MY hair hanging loose... so wigs are out of the question.


 
Yeah, that's why I'm holding off until it gets colder.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 22, 2009)

I finally tried cantu leavin...............whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaa my hair stayed moisturized for days. I could comb through it without a tangle. Why did I wait so long to try this...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> I* finally tried cantu leavin...............whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaa my hair stayed moisturized for days. I could comb through it without a tangle.* Why did I wait so long to try this...


 
Thanks for the review!  I will definitely be trying the Cantu leave in because my hair is always a hot tangled mess when I wet it.  I think it's because the relaxed ends are getting tangled up with the natural texture.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 22, 2009)

Today I am tired of hiding my hair but I got a long way to go
erplexed

 Am worried about the state of my hair under my braids as I just refreshed them one by one. My hair feels healthy and has grown but the back feels thinner and very fine


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 22, 2009)

Tickledpinkies said:


> Today I am tired of hiding my hair but I got a long way to go
> erplexed
> 
> Am worried about the state of my hair under my braids as I just refreshed them one by one. My hair feels healthy and has grown but the back feels thinner and very fine


 
I don't know much about braids. But in the sections where your hair feels thinner, just use more hair in the braids. For example, take down two braids and redo it as one braid. Then the weight and tension of the braid won't be as bad because it'll be more hair to handle it.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 22, 2009)

Still in my senegalese twists, only 2 weeks old and I'm already thinking of taking them down.  But I'll hold on till the first of the month then decide on what to do.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 22, 2009)

Wait a minute... I need clarification. Can you not wear a twistout/ braidout during this challenge? erplexed


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Wait a minute... I need clarification. Can you not wear a twistout/ braidout during this challenge? erplexed



From what I'm understanding, you're hiding your length. Twistouts/braidouts have a good bit of shrinkage so those are okay.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey ladies just checking in.  I took out my weave Monday ( I had a cap since the week we started the challenge) I did an ION protein treatment followed by a delicious CB Smoothe Triple Silk DC for moisture. Can we say lots of growth?  I think I'm gonna purchase a good 4 or 5 half wigs and just go that route for the remainder of the challenge that way I can have the liberty of washing and DCing my hair more freely then when I had the cap weave.  Hope everyone is holding up ok with the challenge!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> From what I'm understanding, you're hiding your length. Twistouts/braidouts have a good bit of shrinkage so those are okay.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


 
You're right.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Jul 22, 2009)

Just checking in.  I'm wearing braids for this challenge.  It's an easy choice and hopefully it will encourage me to workout more.  I've had this set of braids in for about 5 weeks and I'm hoping to keep them in for the full 2 months.  I just took down a few of the braids along the edges and twisted them.  I've worn braids for years off and on, but never really took care of my hair while it was braided until joining LHCF.  So I'm doing DC's and co washing as needed and my hair feels both soft and strong.  I'm trying to preserve my edges by taking those braids down before they look as though they are hanging by a thread.  Looking forward to running my fingers through it for a few minutes when it gets redone in August.


----------



## bryantgurls (Jul 22, 2009)

This is my first post since joining LHCF! I would like to join this challenge if it is not too late. I will be wearing buns and occasional braids and corn rows. Here is my starting pic... I have conditioner in it so I will be sure to take pics in December with conditioner in also!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 22, 2009)

Smiley79 said:


> I think I'm gonna purchase a good 4 or 5 half wigs and just go that route for the remainder of the challenge that way I can have the liberty of washing and DCing my hair more freely then when I had the cap weave.


 
I am in kinky twists right now trying to keep these in for 16 weeks. I think I will keep the twists in for 8 weeks and introduce myself to half wigs for the next eight weeks.


----------



## Junonia (Jul 22, 2009)

i relaxed on 7-17 and I am happy with my results.  I am full APL now.  I have been wearing my hair in tight curls for the past few weeks which does not show my length. on days that its humid and rainy, I wear my hair in a bun.  So far it has been working out great.


----------



## Demi27 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys. Just checking in.
I was wearing a bun for weeks, but got a little tired of it. 
I bought about 3 half wigs, but ended up making a cap wig myself and have been rocking that ever since. LOL.
I braided my hair up under the wig and will keep it this way for a while.


----------



## naturalepiphany (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Ladies. I'm checking in. Thus far I've been in braids and wearing super shrunken puffs so. I'm doing good so far.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 22, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> From what I'm understanding, you're hiding your length. Twistouts/braidouts have a good bit of shrinkage so those are okay.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


 


Ms_Twana said:


> I'm certain your actual length wasn't showing with a twistout. Twistouts usually have MASSIVE shrinkage. If you didn't show your length, I say you didn't cheat.
> 
> Thanks for being honest!!!


 
Twistouts and braidouts are fine if they hide your length. 



Junonia said:


> i relaxed on 7-17 and I am happy with my results. I am full APL now. I have been wearing my hair in tight curls for the past few weeks which does not show my length. on days that its humid and rainy, I wear my hair in a bun. So far it has been working out great.


 
Congrats on making APL!!! 



Demi 1974 said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in.
> I was wearing a bun for weeks, but got a little tired of it.
> I bought about 3 half wigs, *but ended up making a cap wig myself* and have been rocking that ever since. LOL.
> I braided my hair up under the wig and will keep it this way for a while.


 
How are ya'll making your own caps?? I wanna do one!!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 22, 2009)

Still doing a boring bun.....


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya'll I can't even begin to tell you how shocked I am that I'm not bored with my buns yet. When I was natural, I wanted to straighten my hair and where it down ALL THE TIME. Now, 1. I don't wanna be bothered with the time it takes to do it; washing and bunning is SOO much easier. 2. When I did wear my hair down, after texlaxing, I wanted to put it up in a bun soon after because my hair kept snagging on my shirt. 3. It's too hot to wear it down. 

So, I've actually been fine in my buns for 3 months now. I've basically been bunning since I texlaxed. My hands aren't constantly in my hand. And I'm not constantly doing a length check either. Man, I'm on a roll!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 23, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> Hey guys. Just checking in.
> I was wearing a bun for weeks, but got a little tired of it.
> I bought about 3 half wigs, but ended up making a cap wig myself and have been rocking that ever since. LOL.
> I braided my hair up under the wig and will keep it this way for a while.


 
Your bun and the accesory looks soooooo cute!!! You are making me miss my buns...I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 24, 2009)

BUMP..........What yall doing?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 24, 2009)

I plan on doing a twist out tonight and keeping my hands out of my hair until Monday.


----------



## msa (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm taking out my weave tonight and plan to put another one in either today or tomorrow. That way, I can stay out of my hair and still be cute!


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm trying to find another wig. I'll be honest, I'm tempted to drop out but I said I would hide my hair it so I'm gonna stick it out.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm hiding under a curly phony tonight.

I'm chillin at the Frankie Beverly concert. WOO HOO!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

Checking in: I am still hiding my hair with wigs. I need to switch the one I have been wearing for the past 2 weeks to a curly look I think.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 24, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I'm trying to find another wig. I'll be honest, I'm tempted to drop out but I said I would hide my hair it so I'm gonna stick it out.


 
Don't give up on your hair girl; it'll pay off. You are doing so well. 

In fact, ALL of us are doing well. I am soooo proud of us. Give yourselves a hand ladies!!!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

I wearing weave for the last three weeks
,


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 26, 2009)

I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm taking my 2-strand twists down now after having them in for 11 days. I'll wash my hair properly on Friday and prep my hair for my first sew in on August 8


----------



## msa (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats super cute msbhaven! 

I put in my homemade weave yesterday. I'm only leaving it in for a week. I did it mostly to practice my skills and to use up all this random hair I have lying around. Next week I'm going to try making a bun with some fake hair. 

I'm just taking this week by week. It makes it seem like it's going by faster.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 26, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.


 
That wig looks great on you and you look so pretty with it.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 26, 2009)

I have kept it simple by just wash and go bunning. I will be purchasing an additional wig this week and I plan to use my old one to hide my hair even at the gym.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 26, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.


 
I like that wig. It's cute.


----------



## Kellum (Jul 26, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.



That looks good on you.


----------



## CICI24 (Jul 27, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.



Very cute!


----------



## CICI24 (Jul 27, 2009)

have had my weave in since June 6 I'm taking it out next wednesday and getting a new one.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 27, 2009)

Still in braids but I'm getting that urge to take them out. Meh it's almost relaxer timeanyway so I need to start preparing the hair


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 27, 2009)

I got a new wig this weekend. Its cuter than the one Im wearing now. I just need to blend it really well. My hair tends to come out texlaxed so Im worried it might now blend well.

I'm also cutting my hair in two weeks. Time to get rid of the see through/damaged ends.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm still wearing updo's daily.  I recently incorporated a side bang to jazz up things a bit and to keep me from getting too board with ps'ing.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 27, 2009)

I just bought my first ahlf a wig on saturday so im going home to rinse and braid up this hair of mine then slap on that bad boy


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 27, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.


 
This looks really cute on you!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sporting a twist out today. People thought I cut my hair because it looks so short.


----------



## Kellum (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm still rocking my kinky straight instant weave. My next style will be some micro crochet braids. I'll post pics when I do them in a few weeks.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm sporting a twist out today. People thought I cut my hair because it looks so short.


 
Funny you say that because the exact same thing happened to me today.  Got a lot of compliments but people kept asking if I got a haircut.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 27, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.


 

That looks sooo pretty!!


----------



## edenhere (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm definitely itching to wear my hair out, but I'm trying to stay honest.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.


 
This is very pretty Ms b, and looks so realistic too.

I am still sporting my short wig but I'm getting a little bored now so I need to pull out another style wig soon.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 28, 2009)

edenhere said:


> I'm definitely itching to wear my hair out, but I'm trying to stay honest.


 
Your hair is beautiful. I'd be itching too if I had your hair.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jul 28, 2009)

edenhere said:


> I'm definitely itching to wear my hair out, but I'm trying to stay honest.



You can do it(resist).  Stay honest...be strong lol


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 28, 2009)

I need a wig, some braids, a hat, SOMETHING... I'm bored! erplexed


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2009)

QurlyQT get outta here with that sexy bun.....

Thanks to everyone that liked my new wig.


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine (Jul 29, 2009)

So I am unofficially apart of this challenge because I started a little after the challenge officially began however I am following the rulles and have been bunning everyday. Well I have a funeral to attend so I used one of my passes to straighten my hair and it's a mess.....hahaha!!! Its so soft (that's a good thing) but it is FRIZZY this humidity is NO joke and I actually am a little uncomfortable with it being out......my hair is my new baby and this is too much exposure!!!

Anyhoo, I thought I was tired of my bunning but its really what I prefer now especially in these summer months!!! Cannot wait to go home and co-wash!!! I will be bunning to the funeral.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 29, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> QurlyQT get outta here with that sexy bun.....
> 
> Thanks to everyone that liked my new wig.


 
Thank you anyway! You have been an inspiration to me because you are "workin' it" during this challenge!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 29, 2009)

Took out my braids. Washed and trying to do a braidout


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 29, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> QurlyQT get outta here with that sexy bun.....


 
I'm saying though. FOR REAL!!!


I bought two lace fronts from Hair Sisters last night. I hope they look okay when I get them. I'm scared the colors will be off. A #2 can look completely different in two different places. 

I do wanna do something different to my hair now. I just don't wanna take the time to fool with it. I think I may rollerset the front of my hair so that I can rock my half wig. IDK.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I'm saying though. FOR REAL!!!
> 
> 
> I bought two lace fronts from *Hair Sisters* last night. I hope they look okay when I get them. I'm scared the colors will be off. A #2 can look completely different in two different places.
> ...


 
Girl I got like $200 worth of hair I want in my shopping cart at HS LOL. 
I have intentions in being in wigs for the rest of this year.
Make sure u show us some pics of the LF when they come in.....


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 30, 2009)

Ms.B Haven...you making me get offline to go to the BSS right now 
I think I will get a new wig....


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 1, 2009)

Taking out these braids...
going to get a sew in the next two weeks.
I'll be bunning till then.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 1, 2009)

Washed my hair today and DC'd for about 45 minutes and it came out nice. I blowdried and flatiron it and my hair feels like silk. I was so tempted to go out with my hair all swangy and stuff  But I didn't, I put it in a bun


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 1, 2009)

I sported a bun with a pretty little flower.


----------



## PaleoChick (Aug 1, 2009)

Did the wig solid for two months. I started back in May, but I just needed a break this weekend. So, my SuperBAA was out. I will braid it down and wig it up for Monday.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 3, 2009)

Still in twists pinned up into a bun/twist. I am comfortable with this style because I can style it and leave it alone while protecting my ends.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> Ms.B Haven...you making me get offline to go to the BSS right now
> I think I will get a new wig....


 
Go get it girl......


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Still rocking my wig, just a different way....


----------



## BonBon (Aug 3, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I don't know much about braids. But in the sections where your hair feels thinner, just use more hair in the braids. For example, take down two braids and redo it as one braid. Then the weight and tension of the braid won't be as bad because it'll be more hair to handle it.



Thanks for the tips, hopefully I will be able to speak up to my next braider lol

 I have bought some B-complex, biotin and aminoplex so hopefully that will thicken my hair some.


----------



## RubyWoo (Aug 3, 2009)

Still doing well with the challenge.  I've been rocking twists and twist outs. I wanted to  try something new so I did some coils on the weekend and I love them !  I plan to keep these in for a week and then do a coil out for a day or two and then back in coils.  I'll be back to twists and twist outs at the end of the month or beginning of September.


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 4, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Still rocking my wig, just a different way....



It looks good!


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 4, 2009)

I meant to join this challenge long ago since I stayyyy in protective styles whether it be sew-in's or kinky twist. Right now I'm wearing kinky twist until the end of the year.

Here is my starting pic. It was taken on my relaxed day on June 8th 2009:






Please excuse room as it was move day.


----------



## angenoir (Aug 4, 2009)

I am so mad at my hair right now anyway… it seems to be stuck at NL… :-(

So I am very happy to hide my hair in braids till Dec. Also I am a long stretch till them.

I am maintaining it while in braids and I have not had any breakage issues… But to me it seems not to be gaining length… So I am very very happy to braid it up till Dec for 6-7 weeks at a time with a week in between. (During the break week I cornrow it and have a half wig)

Also I have tonnes of packs of braids that I want to use up by Dec so….


----------



## Pooks (Aug 4, 2009)

Now my hair is loose (not for long!) I've been hiding with puffs and buns.  I'll be reverting to my beloved box braids very soon!


----------



## Duchesse (Aug 4, 2009)

I joined this challenge but never put in my starting pic !

I'm in braids now, but when not braided wear my hair in pinned up braidouts.

This is a mess of a before pic, I had a bunch of new growth, and it's uncombed,  but it's the only one I have. My hair is a bit below SL when stretched.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 4, 2009)

Tickledpinkies said:


> Thanks for the tips, hopefully I will be able to speak up to my next braider lol


 
I know it can be hard. Braiders (In my experience, it has been the African braiders) can be overbearing with braiding your hair. But try and be firm, it's your hair and your money


----------



## BonBon (Aug 4, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Now my hair is loose (not for long!) I've been hiding with puffs and buns.  I'll be reverting to my beloved box braids very soon!



I love your hair


----------



## Qurlyqt (Aug 4, 2009)

Ms B Haven,





I love this look on you! It is SO cute!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm rocking the curly phony today.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 4, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Still rocking my wig, just a different way....


this is beautiful! do you mind me asking what brand name it is and where you purchased it from?
tia,
tishee


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 4, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Still rocking my wig, just a different way....



Love your wig look!


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been getting a lot of compliments on my half wig  I can definitely see myself doing this for a year. I wish my real hair looked as good though.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Ms B Haven,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Thanks missy....maybe by the end of this challange I can finally get my big sexy bun on a daily....


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 4, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> this is beautiful! do you mind me asking what brand name it is and where you purchased it from?
> tia,
> tishee


 
I picked this one up from my local BSS for 24.99, but they have it at HairSisters for 17.99..... SanteFe Girl by Freetress.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Still rocking my wig, just a different way....


 
Whoa! This is a very pretty look on you Ms B.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

Still hiding my tresses from loved ones and friends using cornrows, wigs and braids.


----------



## msa (Aug 5, 2009)

Today I wore a bun. It's cute, but small. I can't wait until it gets bigger, then I'll like it way more.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 5, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Girl I got like $200 worth of hair I want in my shopping cart at HS LOL.
> I have intentions in being in wigs for the rest of this year.
> Make sure u show us some pics of the LF when they come in.....


 
Yeah, just like I posted pictures of the Diva Bun??? 



jerseygurl said:


> Washed my hair today and DC'd for about 45 minutes and it came out nice. I blowdried and flatiron it and my hair feels like silk. I was so tempted to go out with my hair all swangy and stuff  But I didn't, I put it in a bun


 
WHAT??? You did all that to wear a bun??? 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Still rocking my wig, just a different way....


 
Girl, where are you??? Come give me some ideas to rock!!! 



Okay, I got my lacefronts yesterday. I rocked one today. The color matches my hair PERFECTLY. I was hiding all of my hair at first, but my husband said that it just didn't look natural and that I looked like a lion.  . He was talking about how even the hair line is. So I pulled out a small amount of hair around my hairline, and that fixed it. I just hate how dull my hair looked in comparison to how shiny the wig is. Plus I'm almost 4 months post, so my edges are a little nappy. 

I don't have pictures just yet. But I'll post some just for Ms_B_Haven.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Aug 6, 2009)

Im getting ansy, I might need to use a pass


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 7, 2009)

ms.sweetevie said:


> Im getting ansy, I might need to use a pass


 
 You have about 1 pass every 2 months. We're getting close to our 2 month mark!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Yeah, just like I posted pictures of the Diva Bun???
> Girl, where are you??? Come give me some ideas to rock!!!
> 
> I don't have pictures just yet. But I'll post some just for Ms_B_Haven.


 

Yea you sholl right, I been showing you my wigs and stuff and I still aint seen that Diva.Yeah you been over there playing games.....I dont think you hiding all that hair.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 8, 2009)

Still in my extension braids, pushing for at least 4 weeks. need a change, I think, and I'm missing my hair. May just re-do the edges and leave thm in another 2 weeks or I may well take them out by next weekend and just twist my own hair for a change.

Nearly 2 months down - yay! Can't wait till December, lol.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Still in my extension braids, pushing for at least 4 weeks. need a change, I think, and I'm missing my hair. May just re-do the edges and leave thm in another 2 weeks or I may well take them out by next weekend and just twist my own hair for a change.
> 
> Nearly 2 months down - yay! Can't wait till December, lol.


 
I'd just have the edges redone JH for another 2 weeks.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 8, 2009)

Still in my kinky twists. With re-touches, I am trying to hide my hair in these until October.


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 8, 2009)

Does a hat count as a protective
style?
erplexed


----------



## msa (Aug 8, 2009)

I just realized that no matter what style I do, it always "hides" my hair. Since I never wear my hair straight, my length is always hidden. I don't know why I didn't realize that at the beginning of the challenge.

Anyway, I wore a fro yesterday and it was super cute. I haven't actually worn my hair out free since the beginning of the challenge so that was a nice change. I'm planning to put a weave in either today or tomorrow and I'll keep that for a few weeks.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 9, 2009)

Hair still twisted and pinned up.  I'm not bored with this yet lol.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 9, 2009)

The hide your hair works so well for me because it allows me to work out and look decent during the work week. This is really working for me  Plus I'm retaining length like crazy!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh and since I stopped wearing my lace fronts (almost 3 months) my hairline is fabulous  :superbanana:


----------



## bedazzled (Aug 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh and since I stopped wearing my lace fronts (almost 3 months) my hairline is fabulous  :superbanana:



lace fronts started to destroy my hairline as well and I was super careful. I think its great for retaining length if you don't mind a sparse hairline and a little babying afterwards to grow it all back.


----------



## bedazzled (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay so..I just got back into the extensions. I plan on keeping twists in until december. I did them myself this time. *taps shoulder for props*..im proud.:blush3:


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 10, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Yeah, just like I posted pictures of the Diva Bun???
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT??? You did all that to wear a bun???*


It was either that or use a pass. Plus I wanted to try out the Sabino MB I got. And I love it my hair was pin straight for almost a week even after putting it up and hiding it away


----------



## Renewed1 (Aug 10, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh and since I stopped wearing my lace fronts (almost 3 months) my hairline is fabulous  :superbanana:


 

I'm wearing lace fronts as well and I was worried about my hairline.  Until someone suggested that I use either bobby pins or the hairclips to secure the wig.  It was perfect!

I pray by the end of the yea, my natural curls would be long enough, so I won't look odd.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 10, 2009)

msa said:


> I just realized that no matter what style I do, it always "hides" my hair. Since I never wear my hair straight, my length is always hidden. I don't know why I didn't realize that at the beginning of the challenge.
> 
> Anyway, I wore a fro yesterday and it was super cute. I haven't actually worn my hair out free since the beginning of the challenge so that was a nice change. I'm planning to put a weave in either today or tomorrow and I'll keep that for a few weeks.



ITA... I mentioned that earlier in the thread. For naturals pretty much any style is still going to hide the length. Even when I straighten my hair there's still some shrinkage.  I've been wearing wigs and bunning but I do wear my hair out on occasion.


----------



## BonBon (Aug 10, 2009)

I took my extensions out 2 days ago and decided to texlax my hair so no more natural lol. Used ORS for 15 mins and still with tight fro but a lot easier to comb and style with a lot less breakage .

 Will be back in the braids in the next two days.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I'll hold off on relaxing until next week to use my pass. I'll be 19 weeks post


----------



## cutieonduty (Aug 11, 2009)

IM IN THERE LIKE SWIM WEAR. SHORT HAIR IS VERY HIGH MAINTENENCE!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 12, 2009)

Tickledpinkies said:


> I took my extensions out 2 days ago and decided to texlax my hair so no more natural lol. Used ORS for 15 mins and still with tight fro but a lot easier to comb and style with a lot less breakage .
> 
> Will be back in the braids in the next two days.



 Is there a particular reason you wanted to texlax and wear braids? Was it because of breakage and your combing options?...just wondering


----------



## Skiggle (Aug 15, 2009)

I got my 1st sew in today.
Its heavy.erplexed


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 15, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh and since I stopped wearing my lace fronts (almost 3 months) my hairline is fabulous  :superbanana:


 


bedazzled said:


> lace fronts started to destroy my hairline as well and I was super careful. I think its great for retaining length if you don't mind a sparse hairline and a little babying afterwards to grow it all back.


 


Changed said:


> I'm wearing lace fronts as well and I was worried about my hairline. Until someone suggested that I use either bobby pins or the hairclips to secure the wig. It was perfect!
> 
> I pray by the end of the yea, my natural curls would be long enough, so I won't look odd.


 
Yeah, I was gonna ask if the hairline was messed up because of the glue. With the lacefronts that I just bought. I use the combs in front, just like with a half wig. It's working fine so far. I've worn it for about a week now. Sometimes the combs get a little tight, then I just adjust. 



Tickledpinkies said:


> I took my extensions out 2 days ago and decided to texlax my hair so no more natural lol. Used ORS for 15 mins and still with tight fro but a lot easier to comb and style with a lot less breakage .


 
Welcome to the texlaxed world. I didn't know how to act when wash time went from 45 minutes to 15!!! 



Skiggle said:


> I got my 1st sew in today.
> *Its heavy*.erplexed


 
@ bolded!!!



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yea you sholl right, I been showing you my wigs and stuff and I still aint seen that Diva.Yeah you been over there playing games.....I dont think you hiding all that hair.


 
I'll try to post today...that stuff just takes too much time. I don't see HOW in the world I was always on here posting pictures all the time before. LOL!!!



Skiggle said:


> Does a hat count as a protective
> style?
> erplexed


 
If your hair is up inside of it...I would say so!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 15, 2009)

Okay ladies....2 months down....4 to go!!!!

I'm still doing well. I'm been WAY to busy to do anything BUT hide my hair lately. I work in a school, so the beginning of the school year is CRAZY!!! So, I've been a little MIA. 

I've been rocking a lacefront for the past week. I haven't done my twice a week washes in a long time. So, I gotta get back on that next week. The funny thing is, I think that at the end of this challenge, I will STILL wear a bun most of the time..it's just easier. And when I do deal with my hair now, at APL, I wonder how in the WORLD I'm gonna be able to deal with it at BSL!!! erplexed


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been wearing my hair in braids and buns. I'll use one pass in September for my SO's high school reunion.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 19, 2009)

Still hiding under my fav wigs and half wigs..  I relax next week, but right back under the wigs for another 3 or 4 months


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 19, 2009)

Still in Kinky twists...I have been washing and conditioning them so much that I noticed a lot of my twists were getting fuzzy.  When I unbraided them to redo them...my real hair was all tangled in the twists! I had to even CUT a couple of knots out of my head!! I am continuing to retwist...but I need to look into wigs or something for September.


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm going strong. I have been getting lots of compliments on my half wig. I plan on getting a new one every month to switch it up. I will be cutting my hair (too many thin ends) this week so I will post the pics when I do.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 19, 2009)

I have been wearing lacefronts and bunning my hair. I have decided to stretch for 3 months so I have been cornrowing the hair underneath the wig. I plan for September to get new half wigs after relaxing to hide my hair.


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Ladies checking in for August:

I'm still going strong without any forseeable problems. Keeping the regimen soooooo simple (washing, DC, cornrows and oiling scalp as needed) 

I have just brought 2 more lacefronts from hair sisters couldn't resist the sale. I might buy this one from my local BSS because it seems like no one has it for a reasonable price (under $40 because it is synthetic).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies!  I'm still in the challenge!

This is the style I've been sporting this week:







I'm kind of digging it!

You can see it at different angles in my Progress album (profile).


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 20, 2009)

Ladies I relaxed on monday and I'M BSL whoohoo!!!   I wanted to leave it out but I just put it in a ponytail. The funny thing is that I really don't want to show my hair at all in public. Since i don't have a job, I'm not in the public eye constantly so even the urge to show it off is gone. I went out yesterday and I pulled my hair up and did one bantu knot. 

I guess I'm just biding my time till December


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it tooo late ??? I missed this thread  erplexed


----------



## msa (Aug 20, 2009)

Trying to decide on my next hair style...twists or a weave. We'll see. I need to stick to one thing.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been wearing a half wig since the end of July and will switch from this to braids for a while. I wanna hold off on relaxing for a while....maybe until the end of the challange.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 20, 2009)

Still rocking kinky twists ...hoping I can leave these in until September and then I am off to something else to hide my hair.


----------



## RubyWoo (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm still doing well!  I've been  having alot of fun with my hair.  I've been doing twists, twist-outs and braid-outs.  I also did my first wash-n-go on Monday and I loved the look!  I'm in twists right now and plan to keep them in for the next two weeks.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Aug 21, 2009)

This heat is helping me keep the hair under a bun or pony


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 22, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Ladies I relaxed on monday and I'M BSL whoohoo!!!  I wanted to leave it out but I just put it in a ponytail. The funny thing is that I really don't want to show my hair at all in public. Since i don't have a job, I'm not in the public eye constantly so even the urge to show it off is gone. I went out yesterday and I pulled my hair up and did one bantu knot.
> 
> I guess I'm just biding my time till December


 
   CONGRATS GIRL!!! I can't wait.



Hot40 said:


> Is it tooo late ??? I missed this thread erplexed


 
Nope, not too late. Come on and post that starting pic in the starting pic thread. 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> I wanna hold off on relaxing for a while....maybe until the end of the challange.


 
I don't know if I wanna relax yet or wait. I'm almost 4 months post right now. My goal is to stretch for 6 month from now on. Six months would have put me right at my lines 10 year anniversary for Homecoming. But, this new growth is kinda THICK...so I don't know!!! My wash time is longer now because I have to wash in sections. But, I want to wear my hair down for Homecoming. So if I relax now, I'm not certain if my hair will rollerset right when I'm 2 months post.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Aug 23, 2009)

checking in...almost at about 3 months going strong! I have been doing lace fronts and just installed lace front #2 tonight! The nexy three months though I wanna get better with taking care of my hair underneath--want to increase my washing and conditioning from every 2-3 weeks to every week


----------



## msa (Aug 23, 2009)

I wore my hair in a braidout today. It was the first one that actually looked cute. And of course my hair was shrunken, though in the back it's starting to hang a bit.

I think I'll put it up for the rest of the week.


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Aug 23, 2009)

Still hiding my hear under my "head piece".  I don't use the term "wig"...


----------



## ad0rkabletash (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm just checking in... it's been a while!

I finally got around to buying a couple half wigs, but it's been stupid hot outside! So they are sitting on the shelf until later. But until then, I'm still rocking the buns!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 24, 2009)

Still hiding my hair in a variety of ways. I did the donut bun thing for awhile, moved on to phony pony. now that i have a fresh relaxer i'm rocking a lacefront with some of my hair out.

washing and dc'ing weekly.  using jbco and coconut oil.  i am running out of jcbo though, .

cant wait for the big reveal!!!


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 24, 2009)

I just realized the last day of this challenge will mark my 6th month post texturizer.

I'm still debating if I want to blow it out myself or go to the stylist for my big reveal. 

anyone else thinking of getting their hair done professionally for this?

it will be my first reveal ever so im excited


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 26, 2009)

I have straightened my roots from the scalp down about 3 inches(just enough to pull it back into a smooth ponytail clip with a sharp part).  I am still trying to hide it and protect it, but I need it to conform to professional standards this week.  So this is the compromise I made.  It straightened easily on a low heat with my runway with some protexx and mizani night time treatment on the roots.  My ends  are  roded/braided with s-curl and clipped up.  It's still hidden and protected I just used some heat(1 swipe 250 with the flat iron). 1 pass with the hot comb on the kitchen.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I don't know if I wanna relax yet or wait. I'm almost 4 months post right now. My goal is to stretch for 6 month from now on. Six months would have put me right at my lines 10 year anniversary for Homecoming. But, this new growth is kinda THICK...so I don't know!!! My wash time is longer now because I have to wash in sections. But, I want to wear my hair down for Homecoming. So if I relax now, I'm not certain if my hair will rollerset right when I'm 2 months post.


 
Get some braids or a sew in so it wont be so much stress on your hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 27, 2009)

Im a going to the salon.





Bluetopia said:


> I just realized the last day of this challenge will mark my 6th month post texturizer.
> 
> I'm still debating if I want to blow it out myself or go to the stylist for my big reveal.
> 
> ...


----------



## coconow2007 (Aug 28, 2009)

Just checking in - still going strong with my braids.  I noticied a bit more growth when I touched up my braids around my edges and crown - Yippee


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

Checking in:

Still hiding my hair with wigs and may get it put in extensions next week. I just remembered that my family and I will be spending a couple of days over at the Atlantis Hotel on slides, water parks and rides and I will not be comfortable with a wig on. The river rapids is rough, let alone the power tower and the leap of faith slides. Atlantis here we come, Woohoo!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 28, 2009)

Still in my kinky twists...with daily retwisting, I hope to keep these through September.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 29, 2009)

Still hanging in there with my half wigs...just checkin in!


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm still in........ Currently in a weave.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 29, 2009)

still in the game... just wigging until i get kinky twist


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 29, 2009)

I am loving  my afro puff right now.  I straightened my roots earlier this week but after a day of that I just let the humidity run it's course.   As a result, I have had the perfect slicked, afro puff for that last 4 days.   Before when I tried a puff it didn't work well for me but I think it was because I tried to rock it fresh out the shower after detangling(too much shrinkage and tangling, emphasis on the tangling from that method). This time, I let it dry/stretch in braids then shrink up(all the way up but stayed supper thick and round) on its own from the humidity.  The result was the perfect kinky cotton ball.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 29, 2009)

Still rocking my half wig... so excited about the growth im retaining


----------



## naturalepiphany (Aug 30, 2009)

Just checkin in still doin good in the middle of doing a weave i just had to take a break and thought i'd update on my progress


----------



## Kellum (Aug 30, 2009)

Checking in: I've been wearing my hair in braid outs, braid out buns, french braids. I'm going back to wearing my KS instant wig until the end of the challenge.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 30, 2009)

all twisted up!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2009)

Checking in: I am still in this challenge wearing wigs ladies. I will be hiding my hair for a looooong time to come, at least another 10 months to a year, maybe longer. I haven't decided yet because my relaxer stretch is linked to the length of time for hiding my hair.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Aug 30, 2009)

After I got tired of the bun, I sported some twistouts and braidouts. Now I'm tired of messing with my hair so I think I'm going back to bunning.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry I have not checked in for a while but I am still keeping my hair covered at all times. The only time my hair is out is when I am at home and it is only for a couple of hours or so to allow my scalp to breathe a little.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Aug 30, 2009)

OP, can you clarify - Are we supposed to actually "hide" our hair under a hat/weave/other? Or just hiding the ends and not showing the actual length? This has just been so easy because I'm doing pretty much what I normally do so it doesn't "feel" like a challenge. Are the rules that naturals can wear their hair "out" as long as it isn't heat stretched? If so, why do I feel like I'm cheatin'? erplexed


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 30, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> OP, can you clarify - Are we supposed to actually "hide" our hair under a hat/weave/other? Or just hiding the ends and not showing the actual length? This has just been so easy because I'm doing pretty much what I normally do so it doesn't "feel" like a challenge. Are the rules that naturals can wear their hair "out" as long as it isn't heat stretched? If so, why do I feel like I'm cheatin'? erplexed



I'm not the OP but you dont have to hide your hair under a hat  You cna hide your hair by wearing a weave or wig. But you dont have to use fake hair you can wear buns, updo, rollersets, etc. Basically any style that protects your ends.

Some members were saying that naturals already :hide" their hair because the shrinkage can prevent their hair from rubbing against their shoulders. HTH.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 30, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> OP, can you clarify - Are we supposed to actually "hide" our hair under a hat/weave/other? Or just hiding the ends and not showing the actual length? This has just been so easy because I'm doing pretty much what I normally do so it doesn't "feel" like a challenge. Are the rules that naturals can wear their hair "out" as long as it isn't heat stretched? If so, why do I feel like I'm cheatin'? erplexed


 
Basically not showing your actual length.


----------



## PaleoChick (Aug 30, 2009)

Still wearing wigs. It's getting harder to do, but I am determined to do this. I know I can get to my goal length.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 30, 2009)

still bunning...

I am thinking about getting these 2 wigs:
http://www.blackhairspray.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FCB38&CartID=1

Freestress Oakland girl

and

http://www.blackhairspray.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MDLTCJAZ&CartID=2

Model Model- Jazzy


I need a short and a long wig so I can switch it up. I have never had a short wig before, I usually get long ones.


----------



## msa (Aug 30, 2009)

I put my hair in mini braids on friday. I do not like them at all. Actually, I like the fact that they're easy to deal with but it is like the ugliest style on me because I do not have a lot of hair (very thin).

I'm just unhappy with my hair right now. I hate the fact that I'll have to use fake hair just to look decent and that it's never going to change because I have naturally thin hair. Ugh.

Well, I'll be putting a weave in as soon as I can find some cheap hair.


----------



## foxee (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm still keeping my hair conrowed under a wig.  I may continue to hide my hair at least 3 months after the challenge is over.  I'm retaining a lot of hair with this method and I really want to make it to BSL.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 31, 2009)

Still hiding my hair..I have been finally wearing my wigs more but mostly bunning.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 31, 2009)

Liyah said:


> http://www.blackhairspray.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MDLTCJAZ&CartID=2
> 
> Model Model- Jazzy


 
Does the braid come with this one?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have been wigging, but I took a break and got somw twist for a family reunion and school. Its like this but not the same style, but to the side....Pic 23-26

http://public.fotki.com/Ms-B-Haven06/protectivestyles/1yearhair009.html


----------



## BonBon (Sep 5, 2009)

Lylddlebit said:


> Is there a particular reason you wanted to texlax and wear braids? Was it because of breakage and your combing options?...just wondering



 Sorry I didn't see this.

 I've had a small fro (never had anything longer) all my life and found it basically easy and enjoyable to look after. However my increasing length and time taken/wash day I found I couldn't deal with anymore because I get very tight shrinkage and increasing breakage. 
 Combing and trying to braid my own hair was becoming ridiculouserplexed. 

I had to go into the braids because I was thinking about growth way too much when out of them, like measuring every couple of days at one point. Daily maintenence due extreme shrinkage was upsetting me aswell. I like the hide and surprise process.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Sep 5, 2009)

Count me in this ....
currently in individuals until Oct.  
Then maybe cornrows or a sew in....

Great Idea!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just checking in! This past week I hid my hair under twists. I think I'm going to take a trip to the indian salon to henna my hair and I may go back to the twists again.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 5, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I have been wigging, but I took a break and got somw twist for a family reunion and school. Its like this but not the same style, but to the side....Pic 23-26
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Ms-B-Haven06/protectivestyles/1yearhair009.html


 
Your hair looks nice. I like it


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been bunning my hair and hiding it under a lacefront.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 5, 2009)

I am still hiding my hair under kinky twists. I am trying to stretch these thorugh September, but I need to start to figure out how to hide my hair from October to December.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2009)

Still hiding my hair but this time in extension boxed braids.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've been rocking a puff for 3 weeks. Loooooove it. I'm thinking about getting a set of kinky twists until the end of this challenge.


----------



## ellehair (Sep 5, 2009)

Still hiding under my half wig.. I had to take a break from the full wig cause it was irritating my hairline.. So now I'm just wearing a headband on the front for the next 4 weeks to cover up the NG


----------



## BonBon (Sep 6, 2009)

Wheres biotin been all my life I was having thining, broken off patches that weren't budging. My hairs so much thicker now after a month and loads of healthy NG.

 Also one part of my fro is shoulder length stretched, shame the rest isn't


----------



## SunnyDelight (Sep 6, 2009)

taking a break from full wigs.  Installing tracks today.  Loving this challenge.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 6, 2009)

Still hiding under my wig , I did  quick weave three times just could not take not washing my hair. So i am wigging it daily., my hair in small plaits.


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm still rocking twists and twist outs.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2009)

Still bunning it.  Was contemplating blow drying and flat ironing this weekend.  Changed my mind.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 7, 2009)

IDK what I am going to do with my hair until the end of Sept until I get my braids. May get another wig, the one I got is pretty worn considering I been wearing it daily since June.


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 9, 2009)

I will never do kinky twist again!I lost a lot of hair even though I was gentle during take-down.


I am 13 weeks post.I'm back in a sew-in. Not relaxing until December


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. I've just been super busy. So busy that I couldn't do anything BUT put my hair in a bun!! I'm still bunning daily. I stopped the lace front for a while. I did the fake bun for a couple of days (baggying my ends). Now my back to my trusty twistie bun. 

We're almost at the halfway mark!!!! 



Aggie said:


> Checking in:
> 
> Still hiding my hair with wigs and may get it put in extensions next week. I just remembered that my family and I will be spending a couple of days over at the Atlantis Hotel on slides, water parks and rides and I will not be comfortable with a wig on. The river rapids is rough, let alone the power tower and the leap of faith slides. Atlantis here we come, Woohoo!


 
I'm sooo jealous!!!!!



Lylddlebit said:


> I am loving my afro puff right now. I straightened my roots earlier this week but after a day of that I just let the humidity run it's course. As a result, I have had the perfect slicked, afro puff for that last 4 days. Before when I tried a puff it didn't work well for me but I think it was because I tried to rock it fresh out the shower after detangling(too much shrinkage and tangling, emphasis on the tangling from that method). This time, I let it dry/stretch in braids then shrink up(all the way up but stayed supper thick and round) on its own from the humidity. The result was the perfect kinky cotton ball. Sadly I did have one sistah (I hate for it to be someone who falls into an identifying category with me),show me that she was quite ignorant, petty and ridiculous today by making a nappy comment about my hair(clearly not taking into account her own appearance from a-z). But hey since I was being spoiled while looking and feeling great, my sweetie and I just laughed at how that this new look on me is clearly a head turner whether others are loving or hating(on) it. I am going to keep this look for a while. "I rock rough and stuff with my afro puff"...Today was a good day.


 
Good for you!!!  



Qurlyqt said:


> OP, can you clarify - Are we supposed to actually "hide" our hair under a hat/weave/other? Or just hiding the ends and not showing the actual length? This has just been so easy because I'm doing pretty much what I normally do so it doesn't "feel" like a challenge. Are the rules that naturals can wear their hair "out" as long as it isn't heat stretched? If so, why do I feel like I'm cheatin'? erplexed


 
I know I'm super late. But just hiding your length is the goal. But, if you can find a way to PERMANENTLY hide your hair because you gave it all to ME....I'm game for that!!!! 



SunkistDiva said:


> Still wearing wigs. It's getting harder to do, but I am determined to do this. I know I can get to my goal length.


 
Me too, girl. YES WE CAN. YES WE CAN. 



LoveLongLocks said:


> Count me in this ....
> currently in individuals until Oct.
> Then maybe cornrows or a sew in....
> 
> Great Idea!


 
Welcome!!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey ladies.... Im planning to use my 1st pass. I can't wait~


----------



## Demi27 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey ladies. 
I'm still in this challenge BUT I broke one of the rules because I BC'd on Labor day and showed my pics in that thread.
I haven't shown any other pics, though.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 9, 2009)

Still rockin the half wigs!!! Planning on a sew in in October to hold on till Dec.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Sep 13, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I know I'm super late. But just hiding your length is the goal. But, if you can find a way to PERMANENTLY hide your hair because you gave it all to ME....I'm game for that!!!!


 
Girl, you are so funny! I've been wearing a bun, did a henna treatment today so I put it in 7 braids so I can sport a braidout tomorrow. Looking forward to the 1/2 way point, although I'm doubtful that I'll see anything significant. I'm considering a pass (blowing my hair out) just so that I can encourage myself to continue. We'll see...


----------



## Kellum (Sep 14, 2009)

I haven't checked in a while. I've been super busy, but I'm still hiding my hair. I'm mostly wearing my KS instant weave. Still going strong hoping to be BSL by Dec.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Sep 14, 2009)

I broke a rule...when I go visit my family I feel pressured 2 wear my real hair out...:sigh:

Im back in wig now tho


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 14, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Girl, you are so funny! I've been wearing a bun, did a henna treatment today so I put it in 7 braids so I can sport a braidout tomorrow. Looking forward to the 1/2 way point, although I'm doubtful that I'll see anything significant. I'm considering a pass (blowing my hair out) just so that I can encourage myself to continue. We'll see...


 
That doesn't sound so bad. If straightening your hair will make you continue, I say do it. Especially if you haven't used any or your passes yet. 


I'm still bunning. I got an email from hairsisters today. I was looking at their lacefronts, and it makes me want to wash and braid my hair today so that I can rock one of my lacefronts. They have a new one that I'm LOVIN!!! Here's the link to it: http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...&ProductTitle=&o=&b=&pageScale=&Display=&Type=


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 15, 2009)

In twist again this week, I will be taking it out tomorrow and doing another henna treatment or not IDK yet.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 15, 2009)

Today I'm sporting the curly fro. A henna treatment does sound good...I think I'll do one this weekend too!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 15, 2009)

Still in Kinky twists. I did them over a last weekend, so these will last me until the end of October. I'm wiggin' it from November to December


----------



## ellehair (Sep 15, 2009)

Still Hiding under my half wig, but I am rocking the head band over the NG because its a beast..  No more blending being done at this point into my stretch..  I was constantly seeing people talk to my NG instead of to me!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2009)

Still bunning.  Still too lazy to do twistouts and some rollersets.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 15, 2009)

Its so annoying when people stare at NG lol^^

OK, so I am officially going crazy thinking about my hair growth again. I think its because I'm not doing anything at the moment so when I start college I hope I am able to forget thinking about my goal 24/7

 Am getting my hair done very soon so I'm gonna have to pipe up and tell her when stuffs too tight etc.. wish me luck.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 15, 2009)

Im still protective styling. I received a touch-up on last week I had my progress pics up, but I took em down after I re-read the rules.  I've used one pass so far and wore my hair down.  Other than that Im still hanging in there.


----------



## kooskoos (Sep 15, 2009)

Still going! I've been trying to put protective styles on my fotki to stay motivated. I'll have progress pics very soon!!!


----------



## foxee (Sep 15, 2009)

Still wigging ... and sick of it! Ladies, I am so tired of wearing fake hair!  I hate track checking, making sure my wig isn't sliding off, etc.  I've been wearing lacefronts and BSS wigs for the past few years with no break.  Now that I'm learning how to take care of my hair properly I'd really love to show it off.  I'm definitely not going to quit this challenge though.  I'm going to dust off an old LF to wear for the next couple months.  Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## msa (Sep 15, 2009)

kooskoos said:


> Still going! I've been trying to put protective styles on my fotki to stay motivated. I'll have progress pics very soon!!!



I saw you on bglh...great styles!! I got some good ideas.

Anyway, still "hiding" in fros and buns. I'll be getting a weave soon.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 15, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Still Hiding under my half wig, but I am rocking the head band over the NG because its a beast.. No more blending being done at this point into my stretch.. *I was constantly seeing people talk to my NG instead of to me!!!*


 
@ bolded



foxee said:


> Still wigging ... and sick of it! Ladies, I am so tired of wearing fake hair! I hate track checking, making sure my wig isn't sliding off, etc. I've been wearing lacefronts and BSS wigs for the past few years with no break. Now that I'm learning how to take care of my hair properly I'd really love to show it off. I'm definitely not going to quit this challenge though. I'm going to dust off an old LF to wear for the next couple months. Thanks for letting me vent!


 
Where your hair out for a week. Or were a bun or braidout/twistout.


----------



## sexylonglegs (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm definitely in cause I have been wearing protective styles for a while now and still wearing them until I reach my desired length and then I am going to wear my hair natural.. I can't wait... great thread....


----------



## Skiggle (Sep 17, 2009)

Even though I haven't been on here
for a while, I've been keeping up with this challenge.
I'm taking out me sew in and I'm going to wear a Lace front for 2weeks
then get kinky twists.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 17, 2009)

I started bunning again yesterday after my wash, I didnt end up doing the henna my hair was still strong from my last session. Maybe I will do one after my next wash.....


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 17, 2009)

sexylonglegs said:


> I'm definitely in cause I have been wearing protective styles for a while now and still wearing them until I reach my desired length and then I am going to wear my hair natural.. I can't wait... great thread....


 
Gorgeous hair!!! 



I braid my hair Monday and I've been rocking a lace front this week.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm still in----went and got my hair washed and recornrowed today to wear under my lace front---she put crap products in my hair though so next weekend I am going to have to rewash and condition my hair-been in lace fronts since June 12--sick of them but they are sooo easy and convenient---been wearing a straight and long for last three or four weeks so am about to go back to my curly unit for a month or so---still haven't perfected the adhesion; however, I do now kno that tape is a NO NO! I wore it for the last wig and that **** was pullin at my real hair/edges---it's harder to control than the glue---lost about a hand full of hair today but not sure if that's an indication of a problem or just natural loss since the last time I comb my hair was June 30th---oh well! Think I will create a concoction to treat my hair and maybe stimulate growth cause I think my hair only gre 1-1.5 inches in the last two months


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 19, 2009)

Queen_Earth said:


> I'm still in----went and got my hair washed and recornrowed today to wear under my lace front---she put crap products in my hair though so next weekend I am going to have to rewash and condition my hair-been in lace fronts since June 12--sick of them but they are sooo easy and convenient---been wearing a straight and long for last three or four weeks so am about to go back to my curly unit for a month or so---still haven't perfected the adhesion; however, I do now kno that tape is a NO NO! I wore it for the last wig and that **** was pullin at my real hair/edges---it's harder to control than the glue---lost about a hand full of hair today but not sure if that's an indication of a problem or just natural loss since the last time I comb my hair was June 30th---oh well! Think I will create a concoction to treat my hair and maybe stimulate growth cause I think my hair only gre 1-1.5 inches in the last two months


 
Try to get a lace front that has combs, just a half wig. That's what mine have.


----------



## msa (Sep 19, 2009)

Queen_Earth said:


> I'm still in----went and got my hair washed and recornrowed today to wear under my lace front---she put crap products in my hair though so next weekend I am going to have to rewash and condition my hair-been in lace fronts since June 12--sick of them but they are sooo easy and convenient---been wearing a straight and long for last three or four weeks so am about to go back to my curly unit for a month or so---still haven't perfected the adhesion; however, I do now kno that tape is a NO NO! I wore it for the last wig and that **** was pullin at my real hair/edges---it's harder to control than the glue---lost about a hand full of hair today but not sure if that's an indication of a problem or just natural loss since the last time I comb my hair was June 30th---oh well! Think I will create a concoction to treat my hair and maybe stimulate growth cause I think my hair only gre 1-1.5 inches in the last two months



There are posters here who attach their lacefronts with just bobby pins and look great. You may want to try that to give your edges a break. Or you can buy the little wig combs and attach them to your lacefront.

Also, 1-1.5 inches for two months is great. It's a little bit above average so I hope you don't feel discouraged by that.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 20, 2009)

msa said:


> There are posters here who attach their lacefronts with just bobby pins and look great. You may want to try that to give your edges a break. Or you can buy the little wig combs and attach them to your lacefront.
> 
> Also, 1-1.5 inches for two months is great. It's a little bit above average so I hope you don't feel discouraged by that.


I don't wear the LF any more but the bobby pin method saved my edges!! Good advice!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Sep 21, 2009)

I have twisted my hair and trimmed it.  Still hidden.


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 21, 2009)

Still hiding. Everyone is tired of my wigs but I don't care. I wont be showing my hair until it grows back to NL. I just cut it to EL last month.


----------



## ellehair (Sep 21, 2009)

I just relaxed left  my hair out for 1 day, but I didnt go anywhere and I'm back hiding under my half wig today and until this challenge is over!


----------



## Kirei (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought a new wig and braided my hair down. Kept it braided for a week.....

I detangled it today and I had soooo many broken hairs and shed hair.

I think I am going to try bunning under a wig with a baggie from now on. I could have cried in the shower at all the hair that was coming out of my head and I have had my hair out of the braids since Friday but, just detangled today.

I am not pleased, I hope I can make progress by December but I doubt I will be even close to APL...I ain't counting on it...


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 21, 2009)

Still in kinky twists and I am counting down until these come out!! I'm shopping for a wig now to rock in October...now what to do for Nov and Dec??


----------



## jerseygurl (Sep 21, 2009)

Used a pass yesterday. I washed my hair on saturday and airdried it. I loved the way it looked on sunday so I wore it out flowing down my back. Didn't let anyone touch it though.


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still hiding... This week will be week #5 with my weave. 5 weeks down 7 more to go...


----------



## Kellum (Sep 22, 2009)

Still hiding my hair with buns and up dos.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 23, 2009)

2 weeks since i got my braids installed...4 more weeks  2 week break, then back to the braids!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

Still actively hiding my hair as well. I am almost 3 weeks post in extension braids and hopefully 5 more to go.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 23, 2009)

I rocked a braid out today. I've had 6 plaits in my hair for about 8 days, up under my lace front. So, today I decided to just undo the plaits and where a braidout.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been hiding with braided extensions since June, and I'm getting tired of this look.  Trying to figure out what to do from October to December.  I think I'm going to try pixie braids on my own hair like Black Masterpiece, but I'm not blessed with thick hair and I'm a little nervous about the amount of scalp showing.  I think I need to get used to styling my hair without the benefit of braids, because I don't want to get to a length that pleases me only to lose it all to too much manipulation or something.  I'm in a hair funk, that's all.  I'm sure I'll figure something out.


----------



## msa (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok I need to get serious about hiding my hair. I'm always "technically" hiding it. But wearing it in a puff for 4 days defeats the whole purpose.

I'ma figure something out but I am definitely going to be hiding this hair for real for the last 2 months.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey msa, how long did you leave your braids in?


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am still bunning at the moment I have an appointment to get my hair braided on Wednesday.....I will be back with pics.


----------



## msa (Sep 25, 2009)

my1goodnerve said:


> Hey msa, how long did you leave your braids in?




My pixie braids? I think I left them in a week...maybe it was 2. I jus wasn't feeling the look on me and I was scared they were starting to get tangled. It took me forever to get them out too.


----------



## bedazzled (Sep 25, 2009)

I took down my twists because I missed my hair so now I am going to wear my hair curly (via flexirods) in a banana clip.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Sep 25, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> That doesn't sound so bad. If straightening your hair will make you continue, I say do it. Especially if you haven't used any or your passes yet.
> 
> 
> I'm still bunning. I got an email from hairsisters today. I was looking at their lacefronts, and it makes me want to wash and braid my hair today so that I can rock one of my lacefronts. They have a new one that I'm LOVIN!!! Here's the link to it: http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...&ProductTitle=&o=&b=&pageScale=&Display=&Type=


 
I did blow it out, no biggie, was ready to see my waves/curls so I washed it the next day. It was my only pass thus far and it really wasn't worth it. I admit, my blowout looks SO much better than it did before my cut! If it could remain like that and just grow down my back, I would be in hair heaven! 

Twana, I  that lacefront! I've never worn one before but you SO have me tempted! If I could rock it without the glue, I might be sold. Since I saw Oprah's interview with Whitney (the first segment, not the 2nd one), I've been wishing for that wig! I really liked it! My husband is so against it... therefore, my hair is in a single inverted french braid right now. I'm not even going to take it down until Sunday and I would go longer if not for church.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm still here hiding behind a curly puff. 

I haven't seen my hair straight in what seems like forever!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 25, 2009)

Starting to get ansy and wanting to wear my hair out and straight!!!  I just got some Flexi 8 clips, so I've been wearing them practically everyday.  I'm trying to hang on until December 15.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 26, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> I did blow it out, no biggie, was ready to see my waves/curls so I washed it the next day. It was my only pass thus far and it really wasn't worth it. I admit, my blowout looks SO much better than it did before my cut! If it could remain like that and just grow down my back, I would be in hair heaven!
> 
> Twana, I  that lacefront! I've never worn one before but you SO have me tempted! If I could rock it without the glue, I might be sold. Since I saw Oprah's interview with Whitney (the first segment, not the 2nd one), I've been wishing for that wig! I really liked it! My husband is so against it... therefore, my hair is in a single inverted french braid right now. I'm not even going to take it down until Sunday and I would go longer if not for church.


 
Girl, tell your hubbie to get over it. LOL. The first day that I wore my braid out this week, my husband was like, "Oh, you're wearing your real hair today!!!"  

The lacefronts that I wear don't require glue. They have two combs in the front that I use (just like with a half wig). 



sunnieb said:


> Starting to get ansy and wanting to wear my hair out and straight!!! I just got some Flexi 8 clips, so I've been wearing them practically everyday. I'm trying to hang on until December 15.


 
I KNOW....ME TOO!!!

Ladies, I grabbed a section of my hair and stretched it out.........I was SOOOO excited!!!  I'll be using my first pass in the beginning of November and I CAN NOT WAIT!!! I've got someone gathering some info about Dominican Stylists in my area too!!! Folks ain't gone be able to tell me NUTTIN!!!!! 

Once this challenge is over, I think I'm gonna be too in love with my hair to do another HYH challenge for a loooong time!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 26, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, tell your hubbie to get over it. LOL. The first day that I wore my braid out this week, my husband was like, "Oh, you're wearing your real hair today!!!"
> 
> The lacefronts that I wear don't require glue. They have two combs in the front that I use (just like with a half wig).
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I'm really loving my hair since I've successfully hidden my hair for the past 2 months!  I took my sew-in out last night, took my braids down, and stretched the back and front sections of hair and almost wet my pants  I'm trying to figure out how my hair grew 1.5-2 inches in 2 months. Maybe I just had a growth spurt. I have been taking chlorella though, so who knows?!

I hardly took any other vitamins, drank 60 ounces of water like I should, or exercised (even though I work at a gym), but my hair looks fantastic! I'm going to try to go 2 weeks with my hair in a braid out (10 yr reunion coming up, but don't want a weave or wig on), then start wearing lace front wigs afterwards.

With the results I got in length, I'm definitely anxious to keep my hair hidden until Dec. 15. My 2 yr natural anniversary is on Dec. 6th, but I may continue to wear sew-ins or lace fronts through the end of this challenge.


----------



## Kellum (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm still hiding my hair with buns, french braids, and just pinning it up out of the way lately. I'm starting to get board plus I'm 8 weeks post and the NG is out of control so I ordered me a wig from Hair Sisters. 

  I love this short wig. It is so cute and I had my hair cut like this before and loved it. I should get it on Tuesday yay :bouncegre!! I'm excited and so is DH. He loves my hair short (well short hair period)  and would love for me to cut it again, but its not going to happen. This will be a compromise. 

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...rtName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=titlehttp://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...rtName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=title


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 26, 2009)

^^^^

That's a really cute wig! I may even try that


----------



## Kellum (Sep 26, 2009)

Isn't it though. It is so sassy. I can't wait for Tuesday to get here. Here is a YT tutorial I found about this wig and it looks so good on her. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpIy6662WnI


----------



## PaleoChick (Sep 26, 2009)

Still using wigs. Using Outre Ciara. Not doing too bad. Still braiding and rebraiding and rebraiding. We'll see what happens. Still in self imposed cover your hair challenge until May 1, 2010.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2009)

I am still hiding my hair with extension braids for the rest of the year hopefully.


----------



## Mane Event (Sep 27, 2009)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Girl, I'm really loving my hair since I've successfully hidden my hair for the past 2 months!  I took my sew-in out last night, took my braids down, and stretched the back and front sections of hair and almost wet my pants  I'm trying to figure out how my hair grew 1.5-2 inches in 2 months. Maybe I just had a growth spurt. I have been taking chlorella though, so who knows?!
> 
> I hardly took any other vitamins, drank 60 ounces of water like I should, or exercised (even though I work at a gym), but my hair looks fantastic! I'm going to try to go 2 weeks with my hair in a braid out (10 yr reunion coming up, but don't want a weave or wig on), then start wearing lace front wigs afterwards.
> 
> With the results I got in length, I'm definitely anxious to keep my hair hidden until Dec. 15. My 2 yr natural anniversary is on Dec. 6th, but I may continue to wear sew-ins or lace fronts through the end of this challenge.



Very inspirational. Like the other woman, I'm also having hidden hair anxiety. This is the motivation I needed to continue with my sew-ins, chlorella, high water intake, etc.(everything I should be doing)


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 27, 2009)

Kellum said:


>


 
That is cute!!!


I washed my hair and decided to cornrow it this time to wear under my wig. The front looks a MESS!!! I can not get my braid to start at the front for some reason. I don't know what it is. The back looks fine. But the front is like an inch of just hair, then the braids start!!


----------



## Kellum (Sep 27, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> That is cute!!!
> 
> 
> I washed my hair and decided to cornrow it this time to wear under my wig. The front looks a MESS!!! I can not get my braid to start at the front for some reason. I don't know what it is. The back looks fine. But the front is like an inch of just hair, then the braids start!!



Thanks

That happens to me to sometimes. As long as it is covered up with a wig it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kirei (Sep 27, 2009)

I flat ironed my hair on Friday night and my ends were so raggedy....too raggedy to ignore. Sooooo, I cut them off, I cut off at least nice 1/2 inch all around.

I don't know if I'll be APL but, I know I will be healthy in December!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 27, 2009)

Liyah said:


> I flat ironed my hair on Friday night and my ends were so raggedy....too raggedy to ignore. Sooooo, I cut them off, I cut off at least nice 1/2 inch all around.
> 
> I don't know if I'll be APL but, I know I will be healthy in December!


 
Health is better than length!! 



Kellum said:


> Thanks
> 
> That happens to me to sometimes. As long as it is covered up with a wig it doesn't matter.


 
I know, but I want to learn how to do it right. I think I'll do this every week unti I relax. That way I can practiced. I watched several videos on youtube and I STILL can't get it.


----------



## Titansgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

Ladies i'm still hiding my hair with wash & go's, but it's starting to get cold so I think I'm going to purchase my first lacefront wig.  

I also used my 1st pass this past weekend because it was my SO's birthday & he loves to see my hair straight at times.  So I thought it would be a nice treat for him.  I'm happy with the growth I have retained.  Here are the pics of my beginning length to now....


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 29, 2009)

Titansgirl said:


> Ladies i'm still hiding my hair with wash & go's, but it's starting to get cold so I think I'm going to purchase my first lacefront wig.
> 
> I also used my 1st pass this past weekend because it was my SO's birthday & he loves to see my hair straight at times. So I thought it would be a nice treat for him. I'm happy with the growth I have retained. Here are the pics of my beginning length to now....


 
Nice growth. You better hurry up and remove those pictures though!! No pictures until the end of the challenge!!!


----------



## Titansgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Nice growth. You better hurry up and remove those pictures though!! No pictures until the end of the challenge!!!



Sorryyyyyyy about the pictures.... I removed them.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awww man, I missed the pics.......
I am so happy, I get my hair braided inthe morning.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 29, 2009)

Checking in! I'm still hanging in there....rocking the half wigs...also I'm still trying to get a sew in by Oct to hold me down till Dec.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 29, 2009)

Titansgirl said:


> Sorryyyyyyy about the pictures.... I removed them.


 
LOL!!! You're fine!! 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Awww man, I missed the pics.......


----------



## Kellum (Sep 30, 2009)

I got my Outre Quick Weave wig Ali yesterday. I love it. I felt like such a diva. I cut the bangs a little today. They were just too long in my eyes. I have 3 more coming on Monday. This hiding your hair thing is fun


























http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=405096


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 1, 2009)

Please  bold on the first page...I just posted my pic (from 6-6-09). Sorry for the delay but I'm back on the LHCF  bandwagon, checking in daily...I slipped for a bit (extremely busy with school and work) but I've been hiding my hair the entire. no passes used!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 1, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I got my Outre Quick Weave wig Ali yesterday. I love it. I felt like such a diva. I cut the bangs a little today. They were just too long in my eyes. I have 3 more coming on Monday. This hiding your hair thing is fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very cute!!



Mane Event said:


> Please bold on the first page...I just posted my pic (from 6-6-09). Sorry for the delay but I'm back on the LHCF bandwagon, checking in daily...I slipped for a bit (extremely busy with school and work) but I've been hiding my hair the entire. no passes used!


 
Good girl!! Welcome back!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2009)

Love that short pixie wig Kellum. I'm looking for another short flip wig because the ones I have are getting old. I love short wigs more than the long ones believe it or not. I need to start searching again for one.

For now, I will continue to hide my hair with extension braids untill I find it. My braids are 4 weeks old today and I have 3-4 more weeks before taking them down.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 1, 2009)

Wigs wigs wigs!! I am hooked..I pretty much wear some type of wig everyday now. I got my Indian Remy lacefront last week so I will be installing soon. I am going to try and leave it on for a week at a time. 2 weeks might be pushing it but I might try it once to see how I like it.


----------



## ellehair (Oct 1, 2009)

I have given the wigs a rest for the next few weeks since I am freshly relaxed.. I am hiding by bunning right now.. Will do so until 6 weeks or so and then for the rest of my 15week stretch I will go back to rocking cornrows under my wigs


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> Wigs wigs wigs!! I am hooked..I pretty much wear some type of wig everyday now. I got my Indian Remy lacefront last week so I will be installing soon. I am going to try and leave it on for a week at a time. 2 weeks might be pushing it but I might try it once to see how I like it.



They are addictive


----------



## coconow2007 (Oct 1, 2009)

checking in - I removed my braids and was pretty excited by the thickness I see and little more length.  I let my head rest a bit and then had my 1st weave put in - not sure I am feeling it too much because i left some hair out and seems like I am spending lots of time blending.  I think my next weave I will either get hair that is more kinky/curly or not leave any of my hair out.  Anywho, I think I will have alot of growth to show in December -


----------



## Kellum (Oct 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Love that short pixie wig Kellum. I'm looking for another short flip wig because the ones I have are getting old. I love short wigs more than the long ones believe it or not. I need to start searching again for one.
> 
> For now, I will continue to hide my hair with extension braids untill I find it. My braids are 4 weeks old today and I have 3-4 more weeks before taking them down.



Thanks Aggie, yeah I am loving the short hair wigs too. I have 3 more short one coming. I can't wait to change my hair,LOL.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 2, 2009)

I was so scared of using a wig to hide my hair, but after I took out my kinky twists, I couldn't do anything with my hair so I had to just get over it. Man, these are THE BEST! I instantly felt like Halle Berry in mine and I am already searching for who my next wig personna will be! I feel I can possibly use wigs throughout my stretch! Just change it up each month:


----------



## angenoir (Oct 2, 2009)

Your wig looks very cute!!



beans4reezy said:


> I was so scared of using a wig to hide my hair, but after I took out my kinky twists, I couldn't do anything with my hair so I had to just get over it. Man, these are THE BEST! I instantly felt like Halle Berry in mine and I am already searching for who my next wig personna will be! I feel I can possibly use wigs throughout my stretch! Just change it up each month:


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 2, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Your wig looks very cute!!


 
Thank you! I am already on hairsisters.com browsing for my November look!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Oct 2, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, tell your hubbie to get over it. LOL. The first day that I wore my braid out this week, my husband was like, "Oh, you're wearing your real hair today!!!"


 
I know, right! The hubs balked when I told him I was going natural too so clearly, he doesn't always win when it comes to my hair. LOL! He called while I was out trying on wigs last week and when I told him what I was doing, he said, "Don't you have something better to do with your Mommy Time?" Then he had the nerve to say, "The only people who wear wigs are either old or off!" I just shook my head because reality set in that my husband is truly touched!


----------



## Kellum (Oct 4, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I was so scared of using a wig to hide my hair, but after I took out my kinky twists, I couldn't do anything with my hair so I had to just get over it. Man, these are THE BEST! I instantly felt like Halle Berry in mine and I am already searching for who my next wig personna will be! I feel I can possibly use wigs throughout my stretch! Just change it up each month:



I like the wig Beans!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 4, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I was so scared of using a wig to hide my hair, but after I took out my kinky twists, I couldn't do anything with my hair so I had to just get over it. Man, these are THE BEST! I instantly felt like Halle Berry in mine and I am already searching for who my next wig personna will be! I feel I can possibly use wigs throughout my stretch! Just change it up each month:


 
You and the Denzel insert!!! 



Qurlyqt said:


> I know, right! The hubs balked when I told him I was going natural too so clearly, he doesn't always win when it comes to my hair. LOL! He called while I was out trying on wigs last week and when I told him what I was doing, he said, "Don't you have something better to do with your Mommy Time?" Then he had the nerve to say, "The only people who wear wigs are either old or off!" I just shook my head because reality set in that my husband is truly touched!


 
My husband didn't like when I was natural either. And he would have asked me if I had something better to do with my time too. MEN!!!


----------



## my1goodnerve (Oct 4, 2009)

checking in.... Finally took down my braids and I am so pleased with the growth.  I gave my self an Aphogee 2 step protein treatment and then dc'd with heat  for about 40 minutes.  I used the blow dryer and my cheapie flat iron so that I could do a length check and trimmed about an inch.  Then I put my hair in a Southern Tease bun and went out to dinner with the fam to celebrate my b-day.  I wanted to put it up in two strand twists tonight, but my daughter likes the bun look so much that she's asked me to wear it to her first game tomorrow.  So, the twists will have to wait a day or two.  This is the first time my tween has said anything nice about my hair.  She teases me about wearing extensions and says nothing about my other style choices, (which consist entirely of ponytails or braids folded into a bun).  So when she kept touching my hair and then asking if she could wear hers like mine, I was a little stunned.  I will definitely be rocking the Southern Tease bun with pride tomorrow!  

Haven't used a pass yet, but that's not unusual because I can't think of the last time I wore my hair out.  I'm looking forward to the big reveal, and maybe I'll wear it down for a few days then while I fish for some more compliments from my kid!


----------



## SunnyDelight (Oct 4, 2009)

my1goodnerve said:


> I wanted to put it up in two strand twists tonight, but my daughter likes the bun look so much that she's asked me to wear it to her first game tomorrow. So, the twists will have to wait a day or two. This is the first time my tween has said anything nice about my hair. She teases me about wearing extensions and says nothing about my other style choices, (which consist entirely of ponytails or braids folded into a bun). So when she kept touching my hair and then asking if she could wear hers like mine, I was a little stunned. I will definitely be rocking the Southern Tease bun with pride tomorrow!
> 
> 
> AWWW - what a wonderful story.  I am smiling cause I know how picking tweens can be about what WE do to our hair - especially when we are gonna be around their friends.  Enjoy your bun.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 4, 2009)

I know I still havent posted pics of my braids I will try to do it tomorrow.
But anywho I was in Dallas looking cute and everyone was complimenting and didnt even know I had a wig on in the back. ****I got braids in the front and a wig in the back, got the idea from YT****


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 4, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I got braids in the front and a wig in the back, got the idea from YT****


 
What?? Oh yes...you MUST post pictures!!! You're getting like me now!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I was so scared of using a wig to hide my hair, but after I took out my kinky twists, I couldn't do anything with my hair so I had to just get over it. Man, these are THE BEST! I instantly felt like Halle Berry in mine and I am already searching for who my next wig personna will be! I feel I can possibly use wigs throughout my stretch! Just change it up each month:


 

Oh yeah beans, you are wotkin' that pixie wig. I like the flip ones but can't seem to find a whole lot of chices in them. I'll keep looking though. I don't mind finding one like yours either.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 4, 2009)

You ladies are so wonderful. Everyone is doing a good job! I don't think i've checked in since i've joined. Next year maybe i won't participate.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm still wigging it in hopes of being past BSL by Dec. As a matter of fact I have 3 more wigs coming tomorrow yay!! Will post pics soon.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

I'm still here!

I've been hiding under twists for the past two weeks.  I can't believe I've been sticking to this challenge!  I haven't seen my hair straight since July.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm still in twists, washing weekly and moisturizing daily.  I don't really think that in this challenge I am going to make it to the next growth goal(because I have been doing some significant trimming) but I do hope that my ends will be in great shape and I will not have regressed any by the end of the challenge.   Hopefully with that foundation whatever happens, will happen in my favor.


----------



## RubyWoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm still doing twists and twist outs.  I'm going to try leave my twists in for 4 weeks as opposed to 2 weeks.  I plan to touch up my twists as necessary.  I will continue to wash and deep condition weekly.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> What?? Oh yes...you MUST post pictures!!! You're getting like me now!!!


 

I am still waiting on the big bun pic from you missy.


----------



## foxee (Oct 5, 2009)

Well ladies I'm still hanging in there.  I was getting tired of my full wigs so I purchased a half wig, Ruth by New Born Free.  I'm in love!  She blends beautifully with my natural 4B hair.  I'll use half wigs to get me through the rest of this challenge.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 5, 2009)

Same ole same ole here. Bunning all day, everyday.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I like the flip ones but can't seem to find a whole lot of chices in them. I'll keep looking though. I don't mind finding one like yours either.



Thanks Aggie. Have you tried Hairsisters.com? This is where I got mine. They have a nice selection of short wigs


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 5, 2009)

Still waiting on my two lace front wigs I ordered off of eBay (all the way from Hong Kong). I did get my Ms. Lola's Adhesive Cream though. That came in like 1 day!! I have my high school reunion this weekend and my brother's firefighter graduation ceremony, but I plan on wearing my hair in a cute natural hair style anyway. 

There's 2 other classmates that are going to the reunion that went natural as well, so we gotta represent!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 5, 2009)

Still have my kinky twist in..... I will keep them in for 4 more weeks then off to a sew in or some braids


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Thanks Aggie. Have you tried Hairsisters.com? This is where I got mine. They have a nice selection of short wigs


 

Thanks beans, I'll check it out.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 7, 2009)

I know its earlier to be asking but will we get another challenge for 2010?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 7, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm still here!
> 
> I've been hiding under twists for the past two weeks. I can't believe I've been sticking to this challenge! I haven't seen my hair straight since July.


 
Good for you!! 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am still waiting on the big bun pic from you missy.


 
I know right. I haven't taken many  pictures since the challenge started.


----------



## ellehair (Oct 7, 2009)

Im bunning now, got tired of the wigs/ but i really have to do something to spice up this bun.. its doing nothing for me..


----------



## Aggie (Oct 7, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I know its earlier to be asking but will we get another challenge for 2010?


 
I sure hope so becasue I am only joining maybe 3 challenges next go round and Hide Your Hair is already one of them.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I know right. I haven't taken many pictures since the challenge started.


 
And must you remind me......


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 8, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Im bunning now, got tired of the wigs/ but i really have to do something to spice up this bun.. its doing nothing for me..


 
What about flowers?


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I sure hope so becasue I am only joining maybe 3 challenges next go round and Hide Your Hair is already one of them.


 
What the other 2, I am thinking about continuing my siggy challenges.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is finally pics of my braids and wig the wig is the maya II HHW and the braiding hair is deep wave. I also posted a pic of how I wear it. Its a hump in the middle and a twist on each side.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 8, 2009)

Girl that is cute!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 8, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Girl that is cute!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!


Told you I was working it when I was in the D. LOL girl I loves it too!


----------



## msa (Oct 8, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Told you I was working it when I was in the D. LOL girl I loves it too!



Wow it looks great! I need those skills.

I'm trying to learn how to do a good braiding base for my sew ins but it is so difficult. 

Oh and btw...someone (I think whitedaisez) started a hyh challenge that starts in november and goes through april. 

But if anyone is planning on hiding their hair the whole year I'd love to join a challenge that goes from jan 2010 to jan 2011.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 8, 2009)

msa said:


> Wow it looks great! I need those skills.
> 
> I'm trying to learn how to do a good braiding base for my sew ins but it is so difficult.
> 
> ...


 
The africans braided the front and my friend braided the back. I wasnt gonna hurt my arms like that.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 9, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I know its earlier to be asking but will we get another challenge for 2010?


 
Someone messaged me saying that they were gonna start one in November. Maybe ya'll can catch that one. I sure won't be doing one. I wanna enjoy my hair for a minute!! 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Here is finally pics of my braids and wig the wig is the maya II HHW and the braiding hair is deep wave. I also posted a pic of how I wear it. Its a hump in the middle and a twist on each side.


 
WOW!!! I would have NEVER thought to do that. I love it. It's too cute!!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 9, 2009)

This challenge is working like a charm. My hair is progressing nicely. I plan to continue hiding my hair at least until spring. I can't wait for my anniversary reveal!!! ***skips out of thread***


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice Ms. Haven!


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 9, 2009)

I will be hiding my hair until I reach NL. Because I cut my hair to my nape. I know it will be hidden the whole winter because last winter my hair was snap crackle and pop So I wont be revealing my hair until next April.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> What's the other 2, I am thinking about continuing my siggy challenges.


 
For me, HYH for 2010, DDDC, and Long Term Relaxer Stretchers Challenge. I feel that HYH challenge kinda include the bootcamp, wig and C & G challenges that I joined this year so I won't be needing to join them again next year.

I may join one other challenge but 4 are definitely my max.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Here is finally pics of my braids and wig the wig is the maya II HHW and the braiding hair is deep wave. I also posted a pic of how I wear it. Its a hump in the middle and a twist on each side.


 

This is too cute Ms B.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks ladies I am trying to save money and still look cute LOL


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 11, 2009)

Checking in: Im still in Kinky Twist still. I will be taking them down the last week of October. Then im getting braids on the 10 of November.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 11, 2009)

Checking in: I'm still wigging it. I've been wearing my curly wig with my head band.


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 12, 2009)

Getting kinky twists
next week!!!!


----------



## jaszymeen (Oct 12, 2009)

checking in: still under a sew in. i reinstall every 2 months. i've only had 1 relaxer this year and i wanted to go until next year without getting one but the way my hair is growing i might not make it


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 12, 2009)

Still doing sew-in's...I take them down every two weeks as I do my own. Moisture and MN are my best friend right now.


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 12, 2009)

Checking in! Still rockin' the sew-ins. ^^^^You have incredible patience. I also do my own sew-ins but I couldn't imagine redoing it every two weeks. I plan to take my down the last week in Oct...It's been in since Aug 13th. I know it's not for everyone but long-term sew-ins work for me! I know what yall are thinking so I'm going to go hide now


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 12, 2009)

Checking in. Wiggin' it has got me on easy street right now. My hair is cornrowed and I cowash as much as I please during the week. On Saturdays, I wash, DC w/protien, detangle and rebraid. No more braids or kinky twists...I am wiggin' it until December


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 12, 2009)

jaszymeen said:


> checking in: still under a sew in. i reinstall every 2 months. i've only had 1 relaxer this year and i wanted to go until next year without getting one but the way my hair is growing i might not make it


Hey another Houston person.  Sorry I get excited when I see other ppl from the H


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am still in these braids, I pulled one of by accident.
I dont think imma keep them up too long cause I wanna get a quick weave on a cap.


----------



## msa (Oct 12, 2009)

Mane Event said:


> Checking in! Still rockin' the sew-ins. ^^^^You have incredible patience. I also do my own sew-ins but I couldn't imagine redoing it every two weeks. I plan to take my down the last week in Oct...It's been in since Aug 13th. I know it's not for everyone but long-term sew-ins work for me! I know what yall are thinking so I'm going to go hide now



You are not the only one...I like to keep mine in for at least 2 months but since I do my own I can't because I don't braid tightly enough. I'm still working on my cornrowing skills. After about 2 weeks the braids get loose.

Check in...I'm in braids (w/o extensions) right now, and they're up in a bun. I'll probably leave these in until they look a mess. I'm trying to use up all my extra products before I get back into my weaves, so hopefully I'll be finished with them by the end of this challenge (or before). Then it's weaves for hiding my hair next year.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Oct 12, 2009)

Still bunning... but no longer bored. The lazy bun 'do has been working because I have no time to do anything else right now. It's been a minute since I did a henna treatment so I'm going to try and squeeze one of those in this week!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, so I got my 2 synthetic lace front wigs in the mail. They actually look pretty good, but I plan on cutting one just a li'l bit. My coworker is going to braid my hair in a circle, and I'm going to wear the wigs until December 15th, then have her do a sew-in around...December 19th  

I'm having her do it in a circle instead of straight back, so I won't be tempted to wear a wig and sport the cornrows  That would be a disaster...

I'll reveal my length, then have her throw that sucka in my hair for 2 months, then go back to wigs , and any and everything to keep my hair hidden!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2009)

Still hiding with extension braids. I am 2 days away from having them in for 6 weeks. I want to keep them in another 2 weeks before taking them down followed by a really good hendigo and steam DC session.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 13, 2009)

Im ready to take these braids down now...... I wanna do a henna treatment, I miss my hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 16, 2009)

BUMP..........


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 16, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im ready to take these braids down now...... I wanna do a henna treatment, I miss my hair.


 
I'm wanting to do BKT. I haven't used a pass yet but I think I just might to BKT and then go back under a half-wig.

I'm getting bored with this sew-in and it's almost been 2.5months! I need some motivation!


----------



## my1goodnerve (Oct 16, 2009)

Checking in- I gave myself pixie twists last weekend and wore them mostly in a bun all week.  They held up well, but they were so small that I was concerned about knots so I took them out this evening.  I'm going to pre poo overnight with coconut oil, wash with some diluted MyHoneyChild shampoo that I want to use up, DC with heat, and then do some bigger twists for next week.  I'm going to let my hair dry in braids to try to stretch it and avoid direct heat.  
As much as I love playing in my hair and trying out some new styles, I miss my regular co-washes and just the feel of water on my scalp.  Maybe I can co-wash with fat twists and still manage to bun, but if not I think I'll go back to braids with extensions.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just checkin' in! Still hiding behind twists. I haven't seen my hair since july. I'm very curious to see my hair especially sice I BC'd on my 2 year anniversary. 

I probably have 6 different lengths going on... :-/


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Just checkin' in! Still hiding behind twists. I haven't seen my hair since july. I'm very curious to see my hair especially sice I BC'd on my 2 year anniversary.
> 
> I probably have 6 different lengths going on... :-/


That's the thing about the BC, growing out to even length takes a while.

My hair is growing out great but I have all these different lengths going on and it's taking forever for my crown to grow down to my length at the nape. I'm going to have to start trimming the nape to give my crown a chance to catch up because I want to have one length.  My front is growing great, it's the crown that's going to take the longest to get to the end of the nape hair. 

I'll be hiding my hair different ways until I reach my goal.  But I'm happy with my progress!! 


ETA:
My favorite ways to hide my hair are the UPA clip (phony pony), half wigs and on rare occasions (when I'm over due for my BKT) lace wigs.  I wear my UPA Clips most of the time which makes it so easy for me to workout in the mornings before work and still look polished with out much effort or manipulation for my hair.  On those days I wear pretty make-up and jewelry to compensate for the pulled back hair.  I get so many complements when I do which is amusing to me because in my mind I'm taking the easy route.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 17, 2009)

Still in my weave... This week makes week 8. 4 more to go.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 17, 2009)

Still half wiggin' it....sew-in coming soon.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking for a cute winter wig. I was thinking about getting kinky twists, but I think I'll just end up taking them out early cause I'll miss my hair too much LOL.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 17, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> Looking for a cute winter wig. I was thinking about getting kinky twists, but I think I'll just end up taking them out early cause I'll miss my hair too much LOL.


 
Have you had kinky twists before? When I was natural and considering kinky twists, some ladies advised me not to. They said natural hair + yarn hair = a disaster. So, I never tried it.


----------



## msa (Oct 17, 2009)

Still hiding...I took my plaits out last night and I'm going to put some new ones in today.


----------



## Rei (Oct 17, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Have you had kinky twists before? When I was natural and considering kinky twists, some ladies advised me not to. They said natural hair + yarn hair = a disaster. So, I never tried it.



I've had kinky twists and I'm natural. They were self installed, and they did tangle like alot. The trick is, unlike when you have straight hair, you have to really buy quality kinky twist hair so that the fake hair doesn't get into a love affair with your real hair. Before I learned this lesson it would take me like 2 days to take the hair out with a copious amount of oil


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 17, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Have you had kinky twists before? When I was natural and considering kinky twists, some ladies advised me not to. They said natural hair + yarn hair = a disaster. So, I never tried it.


 I've had them before, but I've never used yarn. I was watching a few tutorials on yt, and I'm considering yarn braids. They warned that only acrylic yarn should be used, wool will lock like nobody's business.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

Still hiding my hair in extension braids...Still have 2 more weeks to go in them.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 17, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I've had them before, but I've never used yarn. I was watching a few tutorials on yt, and I'm considering yarn braids. They warned that only acrylic yarn should be used, wool will lock like nobody's business.


 
Oh okay. I didn't want you to have a hair disaster.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 17, 2009)

Mane Event said:


> I'm wanting to do BKT. I haven't used a pass yet but I think I just might to BKT and then go back under a half-wig.
> 
> I'm getting bored with this sew-in and it's almost been 2.5months! I need some motivation!


 
Heck I would love to get a sew-in at the moment.....Matter fact imma get one when I take these braids down.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 17, 2009)

Still wigging it


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 18, 2009)

I seen some nice LF on Hair Sisters that I wanna try, may get that instead of a sew-in that way I can still cowash my hair.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OMG, I cant wait until 12/15/09. I will be at the beauty shop getting a relaxer, dust, and rollerset. I miss my hair I will be 26 weeks and 5 days LOL.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Oct 18, 2009)

I just used my 1st pass and im so disappointed  It wasnt a hairdresser I was familiar with. I went with my cousin.  NEVER AGAIN


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 19, 2009)

I am in my third week wiggin' it. I was going to switch up the wig in November, but I am not tired of it yet, so right now, don't think I will.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 19, 2009)

Checking in to say that I opted for cornrows instead of the sew-in.  So I'll be rocking cornrows with my half wigs ti hide my hair through the end of the year.  Happy Hair Growth !!!!


----------



## Kellum (Oct 20, 2009)

I have 2 half wigs coming tomorrow. I'm excited. The other 3 short wigs I ordered I sent back. I didn't like them.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 20, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I seen some nice LF on Hair Sisters that I wanna try.....
> 
> OMG, I cant wait until 12/15/09.....I miss my hair....


 
Man, what chou said!!!! I can't wait either. I keep seeing siggy's of gorgeous hair that's down, and I'm loosing my mind. I'm starting to feel the "straight hair envy" coming on that I used to have while I was natural. I'm proud of myself though. I went 4 months without really caring!!! 



ms.sweetevie said:


> I just used my 1st pass and im so disappointed  It wasnt a hairdresser I was familiar with. I went with my cousin.  NEVER AGAIN


 
I'm sorry, hun. Since it was your cousin, you had the chance to curse her out (if she's in your age range). I hope you did!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 20, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS. I WANNA WEAR MY HAIR STRAIGHT SOOOOO BAD!!!!!! 

Especially since I'll be relaxing soon. I'm really gonna wanna wear my hair down then. I need to throw my lacefront back on!!


----------



## Kellum (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm having so much fun hiding my hair. I got my new half wig Coconut Girl by Freetress and I love it. 
I'm wearing it backwards because it just looks better that way. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=411100


----------



## Kellum (Oct 21, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> OH MY GOODNESS. I WANNA WEAR MY HAIR STRAIGHT SOOOOO BAD!!!!!!
> 
> Especially since I'll be relaxing soon. I'm really gonna wanna wear my hair down then. I need to throw my lacefront back on!!



Hang in there girl!! You can do it!! We don't have much longer to go. The challenge will be over before you know it. Have you used any of your passes? Maybe you should just straighten your hair to get it out of your system and then go back to hiding it.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 21, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I'm having so much fun hiding my hair. I got my new half wig Coconut Girl by Freetress and I love it.
> I'm wearing it backwards because it just looks better that way.


 
That looks really good and natural.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ Thanks girl


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 21, 2009)

So I finally used a pass and straighten my hair this weekend using BKT (it's not just hype...it is the TRUTH!!!). I'm back to hiding all the BKT goodness under a half wig...I am committed until December! anyway, I'm excited about the progress and took pics!

Is everyone waiting until 12/15 for the big reveal or can we post pics of our progression along the way.

I'll play by the rules.


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 21, 2009)

I like this wig. I'm a fan of the curly-q's....looks great on you!



Kellum said:


> I'm having so much fun hiding my hair. I got my new half wig Coconut Girl by Freetress and I love it.
> I'm wearing it backwards because it just looks better that way.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=411100


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 21, 2009)

Mane Event said:


> Is everyone waiting until 12/15 for the big reveal or can we post pics of our progression along the way.
> 
> I'll play by the rules.


 
You BETTA play by the rules!!!!!  



Kellum said:


> Hang in there girl!! You can do it!! We don't have much longer to go. The challenge will be over before you know it. Have you used any of your passes? Maybe you should just straighten your hair to get it out of your system and then go back to hiding it.


 
No, I haven't used any of my passes yet. I planned to use one for Homecoming. That is a couple of weeks away. I think that's why I'm getting so antsy, cuz I know it's right around the corner.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 21, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I'm having so much fun hiding my hair. I got my new half wig Coconut Girl by Freetress and I love it.
> I'm wearing it backwards because it just looks better that way.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=411100


 

This is so cute!!!!! Half wigs are the business..

I am still hiding..half wigs and full wigs..I am finally gonna get up my nerve to apply my lacefront and try to leave it on for a week and see how it goes.


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 22, 2009)

* Yes Ma'am!!!!*



Ms_Twana said:


> You BETTA play by the rules!!!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have 1 more week before I take these braids down. I will order me a LF from HS to wear until the 15th.....


----------



## msa (Oct 24, 2009)

I've just been wearing my hair pinned up. I'm thinking about buying some cute hair toys to make it more interesting.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 24, 2009)

I used my first pass today for my friends baby shower!!! YAY!!!

My friends were like, "Oh my goodness....your hair is so long!!"


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 25, 2009)

msa said:


> I've just been wearing my hair pinned up. I'm thinking about buying some *cute hair toys* to make it more interesting.


 Like what, and from where?


----------



## Qurlyqt (Oct 27, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I used my first pass today for my friends baby shower!!! YAY!!!
> 
> My friends were like, "Oh my goodness....your hair is so long!!"


 
Twana, you are such a tease! You know I wanna' see. Can't wait for the Dec. reveal... yall's not mine! I honestly feel like mine is at a stand still.


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't post often but definitely still in the challenge. Just took out my sew-in of a month. I cannot wait to see my progress in December.


----------



## msa (Oct 27, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Like what, and from where?



http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5265766&section_id=6183712

Hair sticks are mostly what I plan on getting...but maybe some hair forks as well. Right now I use regular clip things and I feel like they're breaking my hair where I push the prongs in.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 27, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Twana, you are such a tease! You know I wanna' see. Can't wait for the Dec. reveal... yall's not mine! I honestly feel like mine is at a stand still.


 
I know. I'm sorry. I only wore it down for two days. I kept feeling it snag on my shirt.  So I couldn't really enjoy it much. I was back in a bun yesterday.  That is the absolute crazy part; I just can't get over how much I actually WANNA wear my hair in a bun. 

And don't get too excited, my friends are just used to seeing my hair at right below shoulder length, and so was I. I can't wait for the reveal either. And I'm sure your hair is just fine. With those HUGE WAVES you've got, I'm sure you get LOTS of shrinkage. 

The next time I wear my hair down, I wanna do a cheat rollerset. I really wanna wash my hair tonight and practice a 1 ponytail rollerset. I'll still just be putting my hair in a bun. But, I wanna see how it would look. If it looks okay, I'll do that next time I wear it down.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 27, 2009)

msa said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5265766&section_id=6183712
> 
> Hair sticks are mostly what I plan on getting...but maybe some hair forks as well. Right now I use regular clip things and I feel like they're breaking my hair where I push the prongs in.


 
Oh my goodness. Those are GORGEOUS!!! I want some!!!


----------



## Kellum (Oct 27, 2009)

The challenge is winding down. I'm getting excited. I can't wait to see the reveals. I really hope I make BSL (fingers crossed). Oh yeah and I'm still wigging it


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally got my kinky twists...


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 27, 2009)

OMG, thats so cute. I am going to save the link and order a few things from there for my mom and me. 


msa said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5265766&section_id=6183712
> 
> Hair sticks are mostly what I plan on getting...but maybe some hair forks as well. Right now I use regular clip things and I feel like they're breaking my hair where I push the prongs in.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 27, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Finally got my kinky twists...


Got any pics you wanna show us?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I have been looking at bun tutorials on YT. Here are some just in case you're getting bored with your bun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCVDoMb5AsA&feature=fvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zb7Aq2ImSs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOE8yYk_ROI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Et4TwYzhQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3c5Q8rtPGY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlMFWsMcMN8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GCH7jf77BI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odMeQhroqOo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59T-0Tgt36E&feature=related **I love this one**
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnltGcu4TnM&feature=fvw **Love this on, too**


----------



## Qurlyqt (Oct 28, 2009)

I got bored and did a rollerset the other day... Back to a moisturized bun now.


----------



## ellehair (Oct 28, 2009)

Qurlyqt - your roller set came out so pretty!  What size rollers did you use??

Im hiding under buns and half wigs now, cant wait for my new shipment of wigs to get here, cause I am officially bored..

MsBhaven your braids look really nice as well.. I am so scared of the braids though, I had some rows in Feb and they took out 85% of my edges..


----------



## Qurlyqt (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks! I used the green ones at the nape and black (they are the exact same size as the pink) everywhere else.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 28, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> MsBhaven your braids look really nice as well.. I am so scared of the braids though, I had some rows in Feb and they took out 85% of my edges..


I told her not to do them tight. They have been up for a month now, I'm finna take them down and get me a wig.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 28, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> I got bored and did a rollerset the other day... Back to a moisturized bun now.


 
Oh, that came out really pretty.


----------



## ad0rkabletash (Oct 28, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, I have been looking at bun tutorials on YT. Here are some just in case you're getting bored with your bun:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCVDoMb5AsA&feature=fvw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zb7Aq2ImSs&feature=related
> ...



I needed to see this post today!

I've been sticking with the challenge, but it's been rough! I keep doing the same boring buns. My next relaxer is in a couple of weeks, so I'll switch it up then.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 1, 2009)

Checking in: I'm still half wigging it


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 1, 2009)

Okay, I wore my hair down again today. I did a rollerset last night. I'm trying to practice for the real one that I have to do Wednesday night.  I wasn't actually showing my length, since I wore it curly. But, I'll take away my pass anyway. Dang...I will have used all of my passes in a matter of 3 weeks. After this week, I won't have anymore passes!!!  

Oooohhhhh.......can I last that long.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 1, 2009)

Still wigging it. I have been taking care of my hair under the wig but since I had to cut it, I dont feel comfortable wearing it out yet. So I will be wigging it until July. It should grow back by then.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 1, 2009)

I cant wait to see your progress pics!




locabouthair said:


> Still wigging it. I have been taking care of my hair under the wig but since I had to cut it, I dont feel comfortable wearing it out yet. So I will be wigging it until July. It should grow back by then.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 1, 2009)

Friday will make week 11 with my weave. I plan on taking it out in another week or two.


----------



## RubyWoo (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm still wearing my hair in twists and twistouts.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 1, 2009)

Still wigging it....I washed last night and put it in three lazy french braids. I usually twist,but I was just too plain lazy. Eyeing a new wig too....lol


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm planning on making my own half wig. I'm not impressed with any of the afro wigs I've come across, and refuse to spend more on s&h than an actual purchase online. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 1, 2009)

I just finished taking my braids down, and please yall remind me not to get them again. 
I asked my mom does she think I will make APL by Dec09 and that lady told me no. Forget her!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 2, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I just finished taking my braids down, and please yall remind me not to get them again.
> *I asked my mom does she think I will make APL by Dec09 and that lady told me no. Forget her!*


 
That is !


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> That is !


I think she is a hater


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 2, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I think she is a hater


 
She sure is ........


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 3, 2009)

Checking in. Still wiggin it. I am not sure if I am going to change it up between now and my retouch in seven weeks because it is so easy. I'm not bored with the wig yet, so I am cool.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^32 weeks, dang are your trans or what?
**Nvmd I see that its over for you in a month, sorry!


----------



## ayoung (Nov 3, 2009)

Still in sewins...no relaxer since May 09.
This install i've had in 9 weeks...will be doing another this weekend or over Thanksgiving break.

I can't wait to see my hair in the Spring!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 3, 2009)

I will be bunning until I get a synthetic LF from BSS this weekend, and that should last me to the 15th of Dec.


----------



## coconow2007 (Nov 3, 2009)

Checking in - I did my 1st weave October and took it out in October - it just wasn't for me.  I trimmed my ends which may have set me back some but my twist outs, etc. are looking much better.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 7, 2009)

They didnt have the LF that I wanted at the BSS so I am going to try and get Bali Girl at another BSS. I wore a braid out today.....


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

5 more weeks until this challenge ends and I am still hiding it. I have no desire to reveal it just yet because of all the trims I had and will have next year. I am not retaining a whole lotta length, but I am doing better with thickness for sure.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I need the 5 weeks, cause I wanna make APL so bad. SL to APL aint no joke!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I need the 5 weeks, cause I wanna make APL so bad. SL to APL aint no joke!


 
Tell me about it ms_b. My new growth is only back to neck length, so imagine the waiting that I have to endure to get to APL again.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm still hangin' in there. I tried wearing twists , not sure what happened but I finally give up on them. I'm now back in a bun and I think I will just continue that style, in some variation, until the end of the challenge.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 9, 2009)

I am still in.  Yesterday I straightened my roots some.  Just enough to slick it down in a tight bun.  Since it's november now I don't think I will use any passes after all. My ends, look great, my hair is moisturized, even thicker than usual and in great condition, overall.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 9, 2009)

Used my last pass, and now I'm back in my bun. We are SOOOO close ladies!!!


----------



## BonBon (Nov 9, 2009)

Have been in braids for the past month but I'm trying to stretch to two. I get the itch to take them out after a  month so this will be hard but I can just redo them one by one if needs be.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

Lylddlebit said:


> I am still in. Yesterday I straightened my roots some. Just enough to slick it down in a tight bun. Since it's november now I don't think I will use any passes after all. *My ends, look great, my hair is moisturized, even thicker than usual and in great condition, overall*.


 
This is great encouragement for me with this challenge. I know that I can look forward to improvement in my hair when this challenge is finished. I am also going to continue it all through next year as well. I want full APL hair again when I do my next hair reveal.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Tell me about it ms_b. My new growth is only back to neck length, so imagine the waiting that I have to endure to get to APL again.


 
The girls in my class keep telling me that they love my NG and I should go natural, they got me thinking. I dont wanna cut my hair though, or deal with it in general......


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 10, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> The girls in my class keep telling me that they love my NG and I should go natural, they got me thinking. I dont wanna cut my hair though, or deal with it in general......


 
You can transition without doing a bc.  I'm not.  You can also do it using weaves, wigs, half wigs, and braids.  I'm not going that route but it seems like its something you would be comfortable with.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! A bit over a month away until this challenge is over! Still wiggin it, I don't have the energy to do anything else at this point (I'm 33 weeks post / arggh!).


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> The girls in my class keep telling me that they love my NG and I should go natural, they got me thinking. I dont wanna cut my hair though, or deal with it in general......


 
My new growth curlies are very pretty too and makes my little sister jealous but I don't want to go natural. It's definitely not for me. I hate detangling now as it is because I am so accustomed to even a fine tooth comb gliding effortelssly through my hair. 

Going natural is not for me. I like straight hair too much and I am only texlaxing for a little added texture in my hair, that's the only reason. I will texlax my hair maybe about 25%, relaxed straight about 75%. I don't need a whole lot of texture. I believe that Mizani BB mild lye relaxer can achieve this for me.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 10, 2009)

my ng is getting really crazy at 9 weeks post, I'm happy about the growth...but since I have like 7 more weeks to go before I touch up I'm hoping I can keep things under control.  Recently ive discovered if I brush (with a natural soft boar bristle brush) the areas of ng that are really thick after I moisturize and oil that this really keeps the matting and tangles at bay, however I never brush through the entire length of my hair. 

Other then that Im starting to get really board with my protective styling and I need a new style BAAAAAD!! I purchased a wig for when I want to jazz things up,  I hope this will help!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You can transition without doing a bc. I'm not. You can also do it using weaves, wigs, half wigs, and braids. I'm not going that route but it seems like its something you would be comfortable with.


 
I cant do this puff in the middle with the 21 week post hair. I relax but it end up coming out texlax, I like the texture of that.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 10, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Wow! A bit over a month away until this challenge is over! Still wiggin it, I don't have the energy to do anything else at this point (I'm 33 weeks post / arggh!).


 
Your doing good, I cant wait to see your growth.


----------



## Mane Event (Nov 10, 2009)

Just checking in!!!

A lil over a month to go! I'm excited to see everyone's progress (incl. my own)!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, so I tried a new bun this week. Pics just for you Ms_B!!!









SOMETIME before this challenge is over, I plan to wear one french braid. Here was my first attempt at one. Hopefully I'll perfect it before the challenge is over.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 13, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, so I tried a new bun this week. Pics just for you Ms_B!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hair is thick and GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow I cant believe it's almost a month until the challenge ends. At the beginning, I wanted to give up so badly. Now that winters hair I'm going to keep hiding my hair.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 14, 2009)

Taking my weave out this weekend... Today made week 12 for me. Debating on if I want to have it installed again.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Nov 14, 2009)

I've made it through the last 5 months without much trouble- braids, buns, and twists have been my protective styles.  But the regimen that worked so well for me in the spring and summer, isn't working as well now that the weather is getting cooler and I'm trying to find a simple solution.  I took some progress pics in October and my plan was to leave my hair out for a couple of weeks before having braids done again.  Unfortunately every weekend since then has been busy with family commitments and I have not had the time to sit for braids.  I've used the blow dryer and flat iron twice in 5 weeks, and though it's considerably less direct heat than I used prior to LHCF knowledge, I feel like I'm reverting back to bad habits because I'm not sure what else to do.  

I miss regular cowashing, and I need a good moisturizer.  I must be overdoing it with the coconut/olive oil mix because it feels as though the oil is just sitting on my hair.  I don't know, maybe this is all part of the process and I just needed to vent.  I'm not at all dissatisfied with my progress.  I'm just trying to figure out some strategies to help me maintain and retain, I guess.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Nov 14, 2009)

Just coming in to update.... Im in micro right now and they will stay in until the end of December or January.


----------



## dr.j (Nov 14, 2009)

my1goodnerve said:


> I miss regular cowashing, and I need a good moisturizer. I must be overdoing it with the coconut/olive oil mix because it feels as though the oil is just sitting on my hair. I don't know, maybe this is all part of the process and I just needed to vent. I'm not at all dissatisfied with my progress. I'm just trying to figure out some strategies to help me maintain and retain, I guess.


 
My1goodnerve, I am new to this hair journey and I came across a thread about protein and moisturizers.  According to author, oils are for sealing in the moisture.  You have to moisturize your hair before applying oils.  Oils are not for moisturizing.  This was new to me.
Here's the thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=84746

Stay encouraged!
HTH


----------



## my1goodnerve (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks dr.j.  I love sealing with castor oil, but I thought that coconut and olive oil were two oils proven to penetrate the hair shaft and not to be used as sealants.  I'll do some more research.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awwww thanks hun......loving your big braid!





Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, so I tried a new bun this week. Pics just for you Ms_B!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 15, 2009)

Less than a month to go ladies! We are almost at the finish line!!


----------



## RubyWoo (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to be wiggin' it for the last four weeks of this challenge.  I just finished washing, deep conditioning and braiding my hair.  I plan to keep the cornrows in for the next four weeks as I rock my wig.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, so I tried a new bun this week. Pics just for you Ms_B!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These styles are gorgeous Ms_Twana. I wished I could french braid like this. I think that you did a great job.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2009)

I did a heenara henna gloss treatment earlier today and it was so soft, possibly because of all the no-cone conditioner I added to it. 

I DC'ed with some Jason Naturals Sea Kelp Conditioner mixed with coconut oil and a tiny drop of Alterna Enzyme Therapy Hemp Repair conditioner and is about to wash it out right now. 

After my Dc, I will be wigging it out again.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 15, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Less than a month to go ladies! We are almost at the finish line!!


 
I know. I'm super excited. I can not wait to see all the updates on Dec. 16. I'm tempted to wake up at midnight just to post my pic. 

This will be the very first challenge that I followed through on. I'm so proud of myself. And I really think I'll be bunning most of the time after the challenge ends anyway. Simply because I'm lazy. 



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Awwww thanks hun......loving your big braid!


 


Aggie said:


> These styles are gorgeous Ms_Twana. I wished I could french braid like this. I think that you did a great job.


 

Thanks ladies. That was my first attempt, hopefully I'll get better.


----------



## Mane Event (Nov 15, 2009)

I was curious about this...The 15th falls on a Tuesday! I'm in a sew-in which is going to take some time to take down, wash/condition, straighten, etc. Im not sure about anyone else but I actually have to plan "hair days" around my work schedule. 

So I guess my questin is...Do we need to have pics posted by Dec 16th? (If so, I'll need to do my hair the weekend prior not following) 



Ms_Twana said:


> I know. I'm super excited. I can not wait to see all the updates on Dec. 16. I'm tempted to wake up at midnight just to post my pic.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Nov 15, 2009)

Wowzers at that big ole' thick braid! Your bun also looks cute and there is some serious length going on in those twists! Congrats on starting and nearing completion of a great challenge.



Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, so I tried a new bun this week. Pics just for you Ms_B!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen_Earth (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG!! I can't believe I have made it this far!! OMG!! I just realized I will be on a cruise on the day we are supposed to reveal so I wont end up with my update pics until January 1st!! What a way to begin the year! OMG! I gotta find a stylist by then! I been in a wig since the 12th of June! I've gotten very lazy...


----------



## Kellum (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there hiding my hair with half wigs until end of the challenge. I can't wait for it to be over so I can reveal my hair!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't join this challenge but I too can't wait until the big reveal, I love hair porn


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 16, 2009)

Mane Event said:


> I was curious about this...The 15th falls on a Tuesday! I'm in a sew-in which is going to take some time to take down, wash/condition, straighten, etc. Im not sure about anyone else but I actually have to plan "hair days" around my work schedule.
> 
> So I guess my questin is...Do we need to have pics posted by Dec 16th? (If so, I'll need to do my hair the weekend prior not following)


 
Good question. You can go ahead and prepare your hair the weekend prior, but just don't post pics until the 16th. You can go ahead and reveal it to everyone IRL then too. That's probably what I'm going to have to do. I definitely won't be able to wash, dc, rollerset, and flat iron my hair during the weekday. 



Qurlyqt said:


> Wowzers at that big ole' thick braid! Your bun also looks cute and there is some serious length going on in those twists! Congrats on starting and nearing completion of a great challenge.


 
Thanks hun. 



Queen_Earth said:


> OMG!! I can't believe I have made it this far!! OMG!! I just realized I will be on a cruise on the day we are supposed to reveal so I wont end up with my update pics until January 1st!! What a way to begin the year! OMG! I gotta find a stylist by then! I been in a wig since the 12th of June! I've gotten very lazy...


 
DANG how long will you be cruisin??? I'd be sick all over the place on a boat for that long. LOL!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am going to make sure I make an appt to get my hair relaxed and rollerset on the 16th, luckily there is no school for me that day and I can be the first person in.

Im trying to see if I wanna let her do her usual with her products or if I wanna bring some stuff of my own in.
Like I havent done that protein after the was of relaxer and before neutralizer (Aphogee 2 min mixed with NPF)
And DC for my 20 mins with uhhhhh IDK maybe SE Megasilk if I dont use it all up before.

I have never used my own products at the shop plus im kinda scared I wasnt have that flow since my hair is so fine. MMMMmmmm decisions decisions.........


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 17, 2009)

My hair appointment is all set for December 23rd. I am not going to relax though, just going to get it straightened with heat. I can't wait to wear my hair down! It has been over a year of protective styling for me!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll be hiding my hair at least until spring. Canadian winters are no joke.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Nov 17, 2009)

I just have to say 'I LOVE this challange' Man I can't wait for the big REVEAL


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

Still hiding my hair and will be doing so for at least another year.


----------



## rben (Nov 17, 2009)

Still bunning pretty much every day.  I have no idea if I've made any progress or not but I'm really excited about the reveal anyway.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Still hiding my hair and will be doing so for at least another year.


Same here!!!


----------



## Mane Event (Nov 17, 2009)

The other day someone posted "Is there a Hide Your Hair til Jun '09 Challenge?" I'm thinking about jumping on board with this as well but I also want to enjoy my length from this challenge! I can't wait to see everyone's results!!!!



Skiggle said:


> Same here!!!


----------



## angenoir (Nov 18, 2009)

Took down my sew-in last week and had it re-installed the same day. I did not take pics of my hair but it seemed longer though the ends seemed thin and rageddy. But I attribute that to not having had a trim for a while. I plan to trim in December.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Nov 18, 2009)

I trimmed my hair yesterday...it's not even, but it'll have to do.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

I am so overdue for a trim myself but won't be getting one until the end of next month.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 18, 2009)

In a bun. 

Exactly 4 MORE WEEKS to go!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 18, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> In a bun.
> 
> Exactly 4 MORE WEEKS to go!!!!


 

Not that this hasn't been fun, but man I'm ready for this challenge to be over! 

My hair appointment will be on December 9 or so since I will be 12 weeks post by then.  I can't wait to finally be able to change my siggy pic!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 18, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> My hair appointment is all set for December 23rd. I am not going to relax though, just going to get it straightened with heat. I can't wait to wear my hair down! It has been over a year of protective styling for me!


 Ok so are you transitioning?


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If there was another one til Jun09 I would join?
I t has also been 6 months since my last dust/trim. I am not sure if I wanna get one and if I do I will probably tell her dont cut off more than 1/4 inch LOL. I wanna see my hair and see if I made APL.......
Once my hair gets long enough I will either dust it myself or have my mom to do it.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 18, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> Not that this hasn't been fun, but man I'm ready for this challenge to be over!
> 
> My hair appointment will be on December 9 or so since I will be 12 weeks post by then. I can't wait to finally be able to change my siggy pic!


 
 I'm ready for it to be over just so I can see everyone's progress. I'll still be bunning. 


And this challenge goes til April 2010 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=407456&highlight=hide+your+hair


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 18, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ok so are you transitioning?


 
Still up in the air Ms. B. I am not relaxing because I am expecting. Although I would LOVE to transition, the maintenance part of it scares me silly. In the upcoming year, i will experiment with hairstyles, and if I feel comfortable maintaining my increasingly natural hair-- I just may transition.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 20, 2009)

I can not BELIEVE I am sticking to this challenge!!!  I never stick with anything.  My hair hasn't been straight since I joined back in July.  I don't know if there will be much of a difference in the length since I BC'd in August...but I am soooo proud of myself for sticking with it!


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 21, 2009)

Challenge ends in a little less than a month. How are we  holding up ladies? Still wiggin' it over here.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 21, 2009)

I plan to continue hiding my hair until I am fully natural.  So I have a long way to go.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm still in it to win it. 

Our team HAS dwindled (sp?) down though.


----------



## rben (Nov 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I plan to continue hiding my hair until I am fully natural.  So I have a long way to go.



This is my plan exactly.  I want to have long and healthy natural hair and bunning works really well for me.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm still hiding my hair with wigs for now.


----------



## naturalepiphany (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm still in it. I've only straightened my hair maybe three times. But one time my hair reverted on me so I really had like a straight pouf that stopped at my neck which is shorter than when I started. The other two times I wore my hair in a ponytail and bun the whole time. I wanted to wear it down, but I was really scared that wearing it down would snag my ends. After the last time I've just been wearing weaves, kinky twists, and braids. I'm also shocked that I've survived in this challenge and no one really has a clue as to how long my hair really is. I'm really loving this challenge.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Nov 22, 2009)

I hit a little bump in the road last week when none of my tried and trues seemed to be working.  Every product I used seemed to sit on my hair and I could not for the llife of me figure out what was wrong.  I don't know why it took me so long to figure it out, but I went out and bought Joico Clarifying Shampoo and all I can say is, Ahhhhhhhhh.  I can't remember the last time I clarified, but it was exactly what I needed. I had done a Cassia treatment last weekend and wasn't impressed.  My hair didn't look any shinier or feel eny different.  But after today, I can definitely see luster and my curls are popping.  I don't use a lot of products, but my hair has been in braids for four of the last five months and I love to co-wash and seal with castor or coconut oil.  I air dried in braids and I will be back in a twisted bun tomorrow.  I was tempted to go back to braids with extensions because my hair wasn't cooperating, but now that I'm over this small hurdle I may keep on bunning until the big reveal.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm still hiding my hair with my half wigs. I can't wait to see all of the pics.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 24, 2009)

Bunning.....need to find something to do with it until the 15th.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 24, 2009)

3 more weeks. I can not WAIT to pull out my flat iron so I can REALLY see how long my hair is!!!


----------



## Kellum (Nov 24, 2009)

^^^ Girl who you telling. I think I am going to break down and buy me a Maxiglide to celebrate the occasion


----------



## Mane Event (Nov 24, 2009)

^^^^ I'm doing a Brazilian Keratin Treatment to celebrate our big day. Can't wait!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 28, 2009)

I found a way to help me with this 6 monther....
I blow dryer my hair and used my moms round brush to straighten the roots out some.
And OMG ladies it came out so soft and silky, I loved the results and I am going to go to Sallys and buy me one.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 28, 2009)

Still in twists.. bunned.  Is everyone going to reveal on the 15?  I was thinking about revealing and straightening Christmas week if that wasn't against the rules.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 28, 2009)

I wont be revealing because I cut my hair in August so I dont have anything to reveal


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't wait to see everyone's hair!!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 28, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I wont be revealing because I cut my hair in August so I dont have anything to reveal



Awww loca, you can still reveal the health, shine or the cut itself...it's not all about length!! I had a major breakage set back (right down the middle of my head) ...but I'm revealing anyways!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 29, 2009)

I also BC'd back in August, but I still intend on doing the big reveal!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 30, 2009)

I am just doing it on the 15th cause my other challenges end that day too.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 30, 2009)

Can't wait to have my hair blow dried and flat ironed so that I can see my length in all its glory!! Come on hair appointment, come on!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 30, 2009)

I revealed early since I needed a trim...  I didn't even think about the challenge until the day after I had posted. Sorry ... It only stayed straight a good 3 days though between work and the rain. Nobody saw it but a few coworkers and my roommate. Not even my fam. I may straighten myself for Xmas.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 30, 2009)

Glamazon, your hair is so thick and pretty. Nice job!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 30, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> I revealed early since I needed a trim...  I didn't even think about the challenge until the day after I had posted. Sorry ... It only stayed straight a good 3 days though between work and the rain. Nobody saw it but a few coworkers and my roommate. Not even my fam. I may straighten myself for Xmas.



Love the curls!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 1, 2009)

Lylddlebit said:


> Still in twists.. bunned. Is everyone going to reveal on the 15? I was thinking about revealing and straightening Christmas week if that wasn't against the rules.


 
You don't HAVE to reveal on the 15th. You can just keep all of us waiting if you choose to!!!!!  



glamazon386 said:


> I revealed early since I needed a trim...  I didn't even think about the challenge until the day after I had posted. Sorry ... It only stayed straight a good 3 days though between work and the rain. Nobody saw it but a few coworkers and my roommate. Not even my fam. I may straighten myself for Xmas.


 
 SHAME ON YOU!!!!  I can't see pics from work, DARN IT!!!




TWO MORE WEEKS of hiding our hair ladies. I did a braidout today and yesterday. Just wanted something different than the bun. I'll wash, rollerset, and bun again this week.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 1, 2009)

I wore a braid out for Thanksgiving and then have been wearing my hair in a braid out bun. My NG is like a beast. I am almost 18 or 19 weeks post and it is literally a jungle on my head. I will be doing my touch up on Friday.


----------



## ayoung (Dec 1, 2009)

Glam ur hair looks GREAT! 

I will be revealing a little early...hair appt on the 10th.
Haven't 'seen' it really since May--from there I've been in sewins...no relaxer since May also. (siggy pic from April 2009)

I'm scurred  I hope I get some good results


----------



## ellehair (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm gonna be hiding my hair until year end so I wont be revealing until then


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 1, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> You don't HAVE to reveal on the 15th. You can just keep all of us waiting if you choose to!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL awww alright. I'll just reveal on time in the pics thread...then add all the  extras in a hyh album on fotki after the reveal.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 1, 2009)

I will be calling to make my appointment tomorrow for the 15th, I am so ready cause I miss my baby (my hair).


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 1, 2009)

Lylddlebit said:


> LOL awww alright. I'll just reveal on time in the pics thread...then add all the extras in a hyh album on fotki after the reveal.


 
  Then you can go back to bunning 'til Christmas if you'd like.


----------



## Mane Event (Dec 1, 2009)

This may be a dumb question but are we using the following thread to post our final pics?  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7990397#post7990397

If so, should we just edit our original post to include updated pics? or start a new post? 
(It may not really matter, but just checking )


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 1, 2009)

Mane Event said:


> This may be a dumb question but are we using the following thread to post our final pics? http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7990397#post7990397
> 
> If so, should we just edit our original post to include updated pics? or start a new post?
> (It may not really matter, but just checking )


 
Very good question. I originally said to go back here to post pics, but I was thinking that through today. If we just edit our original post, then the thread won't get bumped. Sooooooo........I don't really know HOW to do it now. I guess we can just post both pictures in the same thread and maybe edit our original post saying what page our reveal pic is on. Is that doing too much??


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 1, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Very good question. I originally said to go back here to post pics, but I was thinking that through today. If we just edit our original post, then the thread won't get bumped. Sooooooo........I don't really know HOW to do it now. I guess we can just post both pictures in the same thread and maybe edit our original post saying what page our reveal pic is on. Is that doing too much??


 
I was thinking about this too!  I was just going to edit my original post and create a new post also.  I wanted to be sure the thread gets bumped often.  

I can't believe it's December!  I made my salon appointment for next Wednesday (Dec. 9) because I will be 12 weeks post and I'm ready for a retouch.  I won't post the pic until December 15 though.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 1, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Very good question. I originally said to go back here to post pics, but I was thinking that through today. If we just edit our original post, then the thread won't get bumped. Sooooooo........I don't really know HOW to do it now. I guess we can just post both pictures in the same thread and maybe edit our original post saying what page our reveal pic is on. Is that doing too much??


I think you should create a new thread where we can post our progress...


----------



## Mane Event (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds good! Shoot after 6 months of this, everyone should get the attention their progress deserves. 

There are also other members on the site (not apart of the challenge) that are also interested in our progress  

2 more weeks!!!!



Skiggle said:


> I think you should create a new thread where we can post our progress...


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 1, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Very good question. I originally said to go back here to post pics, but I was thinking that through today. If we just edit our original post, then the thread won't get bumped. Sooooooo........I don't really know HOW to do it now. I guess we can just post both pictures in the same thread and maybe edit our original post saying what page our reveal pic is on. Is that doing too much??



Why not start a new thread for reveals?  It's easier for everyone so that they don't have to sift through old posts.  I am planning to reveal my "results" in addition to my starting pics.  That's how it has usually been done in the past HYH challenges.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 2, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> I think you should create a new thread where we can post our progress...


 
Okay. I'll do that then. I was thinking that it would be better to have all the pics in the same thread. But if we post both starting and reveal pics in the new thread, that would work to.


----------



## bedazzled (Dec 2, 2009)

this is like the first challenge i am going to actually complete. dec 15 will be here soon yall!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 2, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> this is like the first challenge i am going to actually complete. dec 15 will be here soon yall!


 
It will be the 1st challenge that I complete too!!! Yay us!!!


----------



## BonBon (Dec 2, 2009)

I am ITCHING to take my hair out, it will be 2 months on the 11th in these braids. I'm so sick of fake hairerplexed. 

I will post a progress pic next weekish


----------



## ayoung (Dec 2, 2009)

Me too...cant wait for this sewin to come out 
7 days and counting 


tickledpinkies09 said:


> I am ITCHING to take my hair out, it will be 2 months on the 11th in these braids. I'm so sick of fake hairerplexed.
> 
> I will post a progress pic next weekish


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 2, 2009)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> I am ITCHING to take my hair out, it will be 2 months on the 11th in these braids. I'm so sick of fake hairerplexed.
> 
> I will post a progress pic next weekish


 
Girl....don't you post no pics before the 16th!!!!


----------



## BonBon (Dec 3, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl....don't you post no pics before the 16th!!!!



 Sorry!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 3, 2009)

Boy I cannot wait to retire this wig, come on hair appointment!


----------



## ayoung (Dec 3, 2009)

Called my stylist to see if she had any openings THIS Sat b/c I cant WAIT to get this weave out  *but she is booked*


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 3, 2009)

^^^LOL!!! Sorry!!


----------



## naturalepiphany (Dec 3, 2009)

I know exactly how you all feel. Except I kinda of want to keep going with this challenge. I've already signed up for the 2010 Braid Challenge. I really want to take my braids down  to get a good comparison shot and I also want to straighten my hair and I also want to... Lets just say I have a lot of things planned for my hair. I think it will give me a good reason to take down the braids I have now and put in my remy saga braids after updating besides I'll be celebrating 2 years without a relaxer and 8 months natural. YAY!!!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, this was the easiest challenge I've ever done... wait, it's the ONLY challenge I've ever done... but it really wasn't too bad. Admittedly, there were times that I was soooooooooo sick of wearing my hair in a bun. But I worked it out and obviously enjoyed the ride because I'm seriously considering continuing the challenge until May 2010, which would mark one year since I had 5-7" cut. My hair hasn't been straightened since May 2009 and going a full year just "feels" right.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, I think hiding my hair/protective styling has become habit for me. It's also soo much easier.


----------



## Mane Event (Dec 5, 2009)

One more week ladies! 

I'm dying to take this sew-in out! It's been in for 2 months now and I'm doing everything in my power to make it look half-way decent. I find myself doing a "touch-up" (i.e. tightening & putting in some fresh tracks) every week! It has definitely run its course!

Ahhh, the 15th will be here before we know it!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 5, 2009)

I know. I'll be straightening my hair next weekend. I'm SOOOO excited!!!


----------



## coconow2007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Bunning now until end of the challenge.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 6, 2009)

Bunning as well and needing a touch up badly!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 6, 2009)

I washed my hair last night and put it in a bun.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 8, 2009)

Still hiding my hair. I got a Maxiglide MP last week and had to test it out on my 19 weeks ng. I do know next time to have a blow dryer with a comb attachment. My ng was not playing at all. I've been good. I pinned my hair up and kept it hidden.  




7 days and counting ladies...


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 8, 2009)

Kellum said:


> 7 days and counting ladies...





*I'm so excited!*


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm actually starting to dread washing and straightening my hair. I have a jam packed day Saturday. Hmmm......IDK.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 9, 2009)

^^ I totally understand. I am dreading doing my touch up on Saturday, but anxious to see my results at the same time.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 9, 2009)

^^I know. Me too.


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 9, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Still hiding my hair. I got a Maxiglide MP last week and had to test it out on my 19 weeks ng. *I do know next time to have a blow dryer with a comb attachment. My ng was not playing at all.* I've been good. I pinned my hair up and kept it hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blow dried my hair two months ago, without the attachment and my roots didnt get straight at all. I want to buy an attachment but I'm scared lol. I guess if I use it once in a while it will be ok.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 9, 2009)

^^Did you use the tension method???


----------



## Kellum (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I applied a little tension but not a lot. I was jut being very gentle. I have never stretch that long before.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know if I'm relaxing before the 15th, but I'll share my results when I relax! Are we gonna do it all in this thread ladies?


----------



## Kellum (Dec 9, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> I don't know if I'm relaxing before the 15th, but I'll share my results when I relax! Are we gonna do it all in this thread ladies?



I believe there will be a new thread for the reveals.


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 9, 2009)

i have 23 weeks of NG and ladies i am so excited to get my blowout and flatiron on the 15th!!! 

i may texlax on new year's eve *or *hold out for my one year healthy hair growth anniversary on february 28th (which would put me at 34.5 weeks!! :2cool

gonna play this by ear and am praying i make my goal of APL this month


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 9, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I believe there will be a new thread for the reveals.


 
.............


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 9, 2009)

I've just got one thing to say..............


WHERE ARE ALL THESE FOLKS???? 

ETA: Look at how long this list started out. I do not believe all of us have been in here checking in regularly, or even every blue moon for that matter. 

*Ms_Twana
*SunnyDelight
hautia 
*kooskoos*
Nightingale
*Saffirejuiliet*
ILuvsmuhgrass 
isawstars
SouthernBeauty
Smiley79
*Shay72*
simplie_lovable 
venusd
*bellecheveux* 
azucar 
ebonyhair
ReeseCup 
balancegoals2009
Smiley79
doriannc 
song_of_serenity 
*my1goodnerve*
*sunnieb*
*Nice Lady* 
*757diva* 
tyefrmy 
Bluetopia 
morehairplease
*moonglowdiva *
MzCiCi 
Mz.Shug
*sharifeh *
mrsrobertson2005 
*wheezy807* 
*malibu4590* 
MissFallon 
*foxee *
*MochaEyeCandy* 
Princess2010 
brickhouse 
*Jaxhair*
*naturalepiphany* 
slw980205 
Changed
*Skiggle*
coconow2007 
Chinwen2006
*Titansgirl*
enitan78 
kimmy89
TonicaG
*Queen_Earth* 
DaughterOfZion1
soulie 
goldielocs
GirlTalk
Amante
CheLala13
*jaded_faerie*
nappytherapy
SlantedEyezMiss2003 
*Tickledpinkies*
Aggie
soleil01
Luscious Locks
alicianicole
femalegold
*Sweetg*
monawalker
Rei
aymone
Duchesse
*Lylddlebit*
zioninspiresme 
Helpmeblongagain
*bedazzled* 
locabouthair
msa
*jaszymeen*
AtlantaJJ 
*rben *
shortdub78 
kurlybella
DDTexlaxed
Highly Favored8 
ms.sweetevie 
*fyb87 *
*ad0rkabletash*
*Daisimae*
ljamie4 
jencolem 
Kerryann 
glamazon386
*Liyah*
*caramelmocha* 
*jerseygurl *
*edenhere*
CICI24
MCrzyGr
*Kellum* 
Mane Event 
*princessdi *
**Frisky** 
*finewine83*
shadylane21 
curlyreese
*charmtreese*
mxdchiq86
*Samory07* 
*Nixx* 
KEIONI'S MOM 
LuvLiLocks 
*ms_b_haven06* 
*Junonia*
nychaelasymone
tsmith 
*Qurlyqt*
*grow_N_Him09*
*Rapunzel* 
*mamaceta*
*Demi 1974*
*lilmsjanet*


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2009)

^^^^^^  Whatchu tombout???  I'm >>>>here<<<<! 

Just got my retouch tonight and I'm lovin' it!  Gonna wear a bantu knot out tomorrow and take a pic of my "reveal" ponytail on Sunday.  I can't wait to post pics!!!  

ETA:  Oops!  I guess you were callin' out to the folks that were NOT bolded!  I'm bolded.


----------



## Mane Event (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^Checking in as well. My name isn't highlighted. I think it's b/c I posted starting pics to the starting pic forum late. However, I've been in hiding for the 6 months and I'm ready to show yall what it do! HI-YOU-DOIN!


----------



## my1goodnerve (Dec 10, 2009)

Couldn't tell if I was being called out or not, but I'm here.  I ordered a maxiglide for the big reveal and it should be here today or tomorrow.  I can't wait to see everyone's progress.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol Im here!!!

Still got my install in...I dont know if I should take it down in January, then put in a new one for my big birthday party in March. Inbetween I want to get a natural half wig...like a 3b, 4a type wig. I need help finding one. Any suggetions ladies??


----------



## ayoung (Dec 10, 2009)

So....I didn't see my name on the list of challengers....searched the thread and I NEVER joined  I thought I was in this one 

Um...I did hide my hair...can I still reveal with you guys??


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 10, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> ^^^^^^ Whatchu tombout??? I'm >>>>here<<<<!
> 
> ETA: Oops! I guess you were callin' out to the folks that were NOT bolded! I'm bolded.


 
No, I just copy & pasted the entire list. I was just talking about how long the list IS versus how many folks have been checkin in. 

Wasn't calling out any individuals. Just group size as a whole. 



Mane Event said:


> ^^^Checking in as well. My name isn't highlighted. I think it's b/c I posted starting pics to the starting pic forum late. However, I've been in hiding for the 6 months and I'm ready to show yall what it do! *HI-YOU-DOIN!*


 
 At the bolded. 

Yeah, I stopped updating the highlights after a while. 



ayoung said:


> So....I didn't see my name on the list of challengers....searched the thread and I NEVER joined  I thought I was in this one
> 
> Um...I did hide my hair...can I still reveal with you guys??


 
Of course you can!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 10, 2009)

Checkin in...still in braids...BUT, I'm not sure Im ready to take them out in time for the 12/15 deadline.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Junonia (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm checking in!  My last relaxer was 10/17 and the next is scheduled for the end of Dec or January.  I've been hiding my wearing my braid bun for the last two months.   I have been trimming my hair so I have lost some length.  My hair is uneven and it drives me crazy.


----------



## ayoung (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay! Getting this sewin out tonight...will take pics and reveal with u ladies on Tuesday 
 for good results


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 10, 2009)

Smiley79 said:


> Checkin in...still in braids...BUT, I'm not sure Im ready to take them out in time for the 12/15 deadline. I'm sorry.


 
I'm kind of in the same boat Smiley. I am not relaxing my hair nor do I have any money to go to the salon for a flat iron by December 15...so I will be hiding my hair going into the new year too


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ladies I cant wait to walk in that salon on Tuesday at 9am LOL.
Imma wash it Saturday to prep it for the relaxer.....


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 11, 2009)

Ms Twana I think there should be another challenge like
this next year.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 11, 2009)

4 days and counting ladies...

Tick, Tick, Tick......


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 11, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Ms Twana I think there should be another challenge like
> this next year.


 
GIRRRRRRRLLLLLL this was the longest 6 months EVA!!! 

Naw, I say I'm gonna wanna enjoy my new length after the challenge, but I'm sure once I feel my hair snagging on my clothers (sweaters especially) I'll be putting it right back in a bun. IDK, we'll see. 

There is another that ends in about 4 months, I think. 



Kellum said:


> 4 days and counting ladies...
> 
> Tick, Tick, Tick......


 
:woohoo:


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 11, 2009)

Just got back from getting my hair straightened. Okay, I'm no longer hiding in person, just cyberly (is that a word?) I'm a little disappointed, but happy at the same time. CAN'T WAIT TO POST PICS!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 11, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Just got back from getting my hair straightened. Okay, *I'm no longer hiding in person, just cyberly* (is that a word?) I'm a little disappointed, but happy at the same time. CAN'T WAIT TO POST PICS!!!


 
The bolded is me also, but to tell the truth, I'm sitting here in a bun right now.  I think it's out of habit from the past six months!  

I don't think I will join another challenge like this, but I'm so glad this one was kept alive and ticking.  It made me stick to the plan and maximize my hair health and growth.  Thanks for everything ladies, especially Ms. Twana! 

See yall in the reveal thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't wait to see the RESULTS!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 12, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> The bolded is me also, but to tell the truth, I'm sitting here in a bun right now. I think it's out of habit from the past six months!
> 
> I don't think I will join another challenge like this, but I'm so glad this one was kept alive and ticking. It made me stick to the plan and maximize my hair health and growth. Thanks for everything ladies, especially Ms. Twana!
> 
> See yall in the reveal thread!!!!!!!!!!


 
I know. I told the stylist that I wonder how long I'll actually be able to wear it down. I told her that as soon as I feel it snag, I'll be putting it in a bun. She was like, "Please don't put it in a bun!" 

You're welcome Sunnie. This was the first challenge that I finished out, and I'm SOOOOO happy that I did. I'll definitely be protective styling all the time now. Even once I get to my goal length (MBL), I'll still be bunning. That will DEFINITELY be too much hair for me to deal with. 

Thanks to all the challengers that kept hiding. I would not have followed through on this challenge if it were not for all of you.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been wearing braidouts for the last couple of weeks and now my hair is feeling rough. erplexed Guess I shoulda' left it in a dreaded bun. Well, I'm anxious for the challenge to be over... so I can cut it! This is the longest I have EVER gone without picking up some scissors. I'm itching sooooooo bad.  However, I'm determined not to cut everything that I've gained over the past few months. One thing I learned from this challenge, my hair grows slower than average.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 13, 2009)

I did my touch up last night into this morning. I stared around 11:00 pm doing the half and half method. I had a little over 19 weeks worth of new growth to fight with. Baby it was a battle, OMG!!! I can usually do one half in 15 mins including smoothing, but not this time. I had to extend my time to 19 mins, but my results are great. 

I don't think I will be joining another HYH challenge. I plan on PS until my one year anniversay anyways. That will be in April of next year. Hopefully I will make it MBL or really darn close. 

2 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:bouncegre


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 13, 2009)

Checking in!  I'm still in twists & wiggin it.  I planned to keep these twists in for 2 weeks so that means I won't be taking them out until friday Dec 18.  I'll post my results on friday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 13, 2009)

^^ Your brows are so pretty, idk if I had told you this before LOL.


----------



## Mane Event (Dec 13, 2009)

*2 DAYS!!!!!!*


----------



## Kellum (Dec 14, 2009)

1 More Day Until Hair Porn Ladies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2009)

I know I'm a day early, but straigntening my hair out is quite the process, plus I wanted to try my new Lush Henna.  Anyhoo, here is my big reveal!  I'm so thrilled because I did my BC back in August and my hair has already grown back!!!!  Woo hoo!!!
My pics aren't that great a quality, and my arms are so darn short that I couldn't get a good angle.  I'll have DD help me with it tonight.  But here they are!

Great challenge!  Thank you for letting me take part in it!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 14, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm so thrilled because I did my BC back in August and my hair has already grown back!!!! Woo hoo!!!
> Great challenge! Thank you for letting me take part in it!


 
Wow! Yeah it did!! Your hair looks GREAT!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Wow! Yeah it did!! Your hair looks GREAT!


 
Thank you Beans!  I'm so thrilled with the results!  And what's more, I can't believe I actually stuck to this challenge!  I NEVER stick with anything!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 14, 2009)

Kellum said:


> 1 More Day Until Hair Porn Ladies!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ummm.....hate to kill your excitement, but we don't reveal until the 16th. The 15th is _technically _still a hiding day. 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I know I'm a day early, but straigntening my hair out is quite the process, plus I wanted to try my new Lush Henna. Anyhoo, here is my big reveal! I'm so thrilled because I did my BC back in August and my hair has already grown back!!!! Woo hoo!!!
> My pics aren't that great a quality, and my arms are so darn short that I couldn't get a good angle. I'll have DD help me with it tonight. But here they are!
> 
> Great challenge! Thank you for letting me take part in it!


 
  Girl, you betta remove those pics and wait just like the rest of us have to!!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Ummm.....hate to kill your excitement, but we don't reveal until the 16th. The 15th is _technically _still a hiding day.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you betta remove those pics and wait just like the rest of us have to!!!!!


 
Sorry.  I can't figure out how to remove the pics.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 14, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Sorry. I can't figure out how to remove the pics.


 
Girl, you would have had the rest of us posting early. I'm itching to post mine!!!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 14, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Ummm.....hate to kill your excitement, but we don't reveal until the 16th. The 15th is _technically _still a hiding day.
> 
> Oops my bad!!!!!!!!! I guess I am all excited. Let me fix my siggy cuz it is so wrong. I'm still hiding any ways until I get my trim on the 17th.


----------



## ad0rkabletash (Dec 14, 2009)

I haven't posted very much in the thread, but I'm happy that I stuck with the challenge. There were definitely some days where I felt like dropping out though! I quickly realized that my hair grows slower than average and sheds a LOT, but I'm cool with that.

I'll probably keep doing protective styles throughout the winter.. but I don't know if I'll do another HYH challenge like this. I haven't even taken any pictures yet. I'd be too tempted to post them! Can't wait to see everyone's results!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugh!  I'm not happy with my reveal shot that I took last night!  Going to try to take another one tonight.


----------



## Kirei (Dec 14, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I've just got one thing to say..............
> 
> 
> WHERE ARE ALL THESE FOLKS????
> ...


 
When I would post I got no feedback or anything so I just let it go.

I am here and did the challenge, I just didn't check in as much.

I'll post a pic in a sec. when I flat iron.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess this is my last post in this thread.  I've learned a lot about my hair over the course of this challenge.  I used braids for the first four months to help maximize growth and retention.  For the last two months I've worn protective styles, and I'm hoping that I've still managed to retain all of the growth that I had with braids.  I think that finding styles that help me with retention will always be a challenge for me.  

So in tomorrow's reveal thread I'm going to post my beginning picture and the one I took in October.  I plan on posting a more recent picture over the weekend when I will have a bigger block of time to wash, dc, and flat iron.  

So congratulations to us all for surviving this challenge.  Looking forward to the revel thread!


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 14, 2009)

please, please:crossfingers: i wish someone will start another one of these challenges for 2010...i saw the other one, but i missed it!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 14, 2009)

Liyah said:


> When I would post I got no feedback or anything so I just let it go.
> 
> I am here and did the challenge, I just didn't check in as much.
> 
> I'll post a pic in a sec. when I flat iron.


 
Awwww....I'm sorry hun. We've been here posting, even though we technically should have been in the Support Thread. You sure you didn't post there instead? 

Well, I'm glad you stayed in the challenge regardless. I can't wait to see your reveal on Wednesday.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 15, 2009)

THIS CHALLENGE IS OVER!!!!
:trampolin:Copy of 2cool:


Time for pics.....
​


----------



## coconow2007 (Dec 15, 2009)

I enjoyed the challenge and it was certainly a challenge for me to hide my hair for so long.  I would like to say I made APL but I did not.  However, I did learn what protective styles worked for me and what didn't.  Braids were a great hide ur hair style but sometimes the take down was a bit challenging and I felt I lost a bit more hair than I needed to.  I tried a weave and just could not get past all the itchyness to keep it in for the required time.  Braidout and twistouts while they looked cute made my hair by Day 2 & 3 feel dry and sometimes matted.  The best hide my hair style for me is bunning.  While it is a bit boring I found I retained moisture and got a little more length than with the other hide ur hair options.  Going into 2010 I think I will do another hide ur hair challenge this time with the protective style that works best for me.
I hope everyone either met, exceeded or came close to their goals during this challenge!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 15, 2009)

Bumping.......


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 15, 2009)

Imma hide my hair for 6 years until I get to Mid back length


----------



## my1goodnerve (Dec 15, 2009)

Are we posting pics here, or has a new thread been started for the big reveal?


----------



## Kellum (Dec 15, 2009)

Tomorrow is picture day not today. There will be a new thread.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been hiding my hair but I cut it in September so my progress will probably be the same as when I started the challenge hahaha..


----------



## Anew (Dec 15, 2009)

can't wait to see


----------



## rben (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm glad I managed to complete this challenge and I will be posting my pics in the new thread


----------



## ellehair (Dec 15, 2009)

I made it as well.. I feel so good about making it thru especially with all the pressue to just wear my hair from my dh once he saw how it was progressing.. I am not due to relax until the day after xmas, so I will post my ending pics in the new thread and then off to hiding again for another 6 months.. Will there be another challenge?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 15, 2009)

I am so ready for the reveal... This is the first challenged that I actually stepped out of my comfort zone to complete.  The first one that I didn't look for loopholes to fit what I wanted to do anyway. Where is the reveal thread? I want to post mine at midnight.


----------



## Junonia (Dec 15, 2009)

Can't wait for the reveal tomorrow. I've trimmed a lot so it looks like I haven't had much progress however,  it feels healthier.  

My reveal pic will be from the last relaxer in October.  My next relaxer isn't until Jan.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 15, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS LADIES!!!!!!

ARE YOU READY??????????

Bout to go start the new thread now. Feel free to post at midnight!!!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 15, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> OH MY GOODNESS LADIES!!!!!!
> 
> ARE YOU READY??????????
> 
> Bout to go start the new thread now. Feel free to post at midnight!!!



I swear this is like torture!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 15, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I swear this is like torture!!!!!!


 
 I KNOW!!! I am JUST as excited and ready to post. 



Oh what the heck!!!!! You can start posting as soon as I finish the thread!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 15, 2009)

Alright ladies!!! The thread is up and ready. HAVE AT IT!!!! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9624604#post9624604


----------



## Kellum (Dec 15, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Alright ladies!!! The thread is up and ready. HAVE AT IT!!!!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9624604#post9624604



Yay!!!!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Dec 16, 2009)

marking my spot! My reveal will happen after I get back from vacation! 10 more days


----------

